# Pokemon- Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire Discussion



## TheWonky

*MAY 7th 2014*





Ok, so Nintendo just released a teaser trailer about the new Gen 3 sequels/remakes.

I'm super excitedhow about you? Hopefully more info will be released in CoroCoro and E3

NOTE- I will try my best to update this thread accordingly as more news comes and I will put information in spoiler tags if you don't want to be ruined.

*May 10th/11th 2014-*

Pokemon Get TV showed a miniscule amount of gameplay last night. Here it is-






As dissapointing as it was, atleast it's something.


----------



## milktea

YOU GUYS......,,.,.W,.W,. I CANT BRE ATHE EAFI COSHEONEY ENGKDSALFD

- - - Post Merge - - -

we can all finally say for rea l,,,




HOENN CONFIRMED


----------



## Farobi

Omg omg OMG


----------



## Nerd House

*ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN*


----------



## Farobi

sorry im really excited right now sorry for spam omg ...;;;...


----------



## bwilkes

Thanks for the announcement :3 I am now super excited


----------



## Jake

im actually looking forward to this, there is so much potential for this, hopefully they dont disapoint


----------



## milktea

^^^^ i think that's why they did XY first, as a test run! a lot of people were complaining that it seemed unfinished or whatever..

but imagine when they've worked out all the bugs anD THEY  MADE THIS GLORU SIORU S GAME IM I CAN T TYPE I'M  SO EX CITED


----------



## TheWonky

AND IT SAYS NEW ADVENTURE MEANING IT'S A SEQUEL!!! TY NINTENDO -KKISSES- OMFG AAAAAH EXCITED DOESNT EVEN EXPLAIN OMG!!!


----------



## Shokyokudesuka

OMG!
Will it have X and Y graphics or oldschool pixelated graphics?

either way
I WANT IT


----------



## TheWonky

ITS ON THE 3ds so I assume x and y DDD


----------



## Akari_Clarity

I can't wait! >w<
So pre-ordering both games. :3
Going to be epic.


----------



## Chromie

OH DAYUM! So getting both. Please please have secret bases as a streetpass option. I miss secret bases.


----------



## Byngo

OH.
MY.
GOD.

ITS ABOUT TIME NINTENDO 

OMGOMGOMGOMG you won't believe the seizure I'm having right now.


----------



## Hyoshido

Oh **** yeah, Secret bases were awesome ;-;

I wanna port my X team over to when I buy Alpha Sapphire, I assume Gamefreak will keep to that.


----------



## Hamusuta

I CNNAT T BREHAHTHE SOMEONEA HELEP MEEEEEEEEEEEE 
THIS IS AMAZING PURE BEAUTIFUL NESS I M SO HAPPY


----------



## shayminskyforme88

I'm soooooo excited XD I've been waiting for this for the past 3 years and it has finally come out. I saw it at Pokecommunity linking to serebii. I thought it was a joke so I inspected the URL, nothing wrong. I decided to go to Serebii myself and it was there. Can't wait. I'm gonna pick up Alpha Sapphire because Sapphire was my first game


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Awesome!!! Gen3 was my first owned game!


----------



## de-carabas

Is it confirmed that it's a sequel? That would be swell c:

I wonder if we'll be able to catch the most recent gen Pokemon!


----------



## Kildor

OMYFG 


*HOOOOEEEEEEEEENNN COOOOONNNNNFFFFIIIIIIIIIRRRRRMMMEEEDDD*

*shats pants*


----------



## unravel

HALF LIFE 3 CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## Byngo

Contests better be a part of this game. If not I'll be very disappointed


----------



## Hyoshido

Lunatic said:


> Contests better be a part of this game. If not I'll be very disappointed


Goddammit, I miss that so much.

Online contests anyone?


----------



## Jake

de-carabas said:


> Is it confirmed that it's a sequel? That would be swell c:



well it says it takes place in a new region, not hoenn, so yea, its implied, but not confirmed.


----------



## TheWonky

POKEBLOCK, POKEMON FOLLOWING YOU AD UPDATED CONTESTS AND I AM SET FOR LIFE, LIKE NINTENDO WONT EVEN HAVE TO DO ANYTHING ELSE AMGWDDEgf


----------



## Kildor

OMEGA RUBY? MORE LIKE

OMG RUBY


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Lunatic said:


> Contests better be a part of this game. If not I'll be very disappointed



I will be too! Dx I loved doing contests so much! >w<


----------



## Byngo

Hyogo said:


> Goddammit, I miss that so much.
> 
> Online contests anyone?



Online contests would be kind of scary but still fun. c:


----------



## Minth

SHUT UP AND TAKE ALL MY MONEY !


----------



## Byngo

Darklover said:


> I will be too! Dx I loved doing contests so much! >w<



It has to be in the sequels for Ruby and Sapphire. They're the games that introduced contests! D:


----------



## emmatheweirdo

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I CAN'T WAIT! SECRET BASES AND CONTESTS PLS~ <3333


----------



## jupisan

Sapphire was the best game from Gen 3. KYOGRE WILL BE MINE AGAIN. JUST TAKE MY MONEY POKEMON JUST TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Ahhh, so excited! Luckily I'll be out of education when they come out! 
I'm so getting both of them, but which to play first? SO MUCH HYPE!!!


----------



## shayminskyforme88

I hope they bring back secret bases and dive. Aside from that, I hope they add new content like they did in FRLG and HGSS. Also wish that for some reason, they make the cartridges coloured and with metallic stickers


----------



## oath2order

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I hope they bring back secret bases and dive. Aside from that, I hope they add new content like they did in FRLG and HGSS. Also wish that for some reason, they make the cartridges coloured and with metallic stickers



There better be the whole battle place from Emerald in it!!!

IT'S FINALLY HAPPENING I CAN'T BELIEVE IT


----------



## Hyoshido

Y'mean the Battle Frontier? I'd love that to be added too.


----------



## oath2order

And the Hoenn contests were amazing! Better than the future ones!


----------



## Chromie

YOU GUYS! YOU'RE FORGETTING THE BEST PART!

This means we get Slot machines and roulette tables!


----------



## Akari_Clarity

Lunatic said:


> It has to be in the sequels for Ruby and Sapphire. They're the games that introduced contests! D:



I agree! I didn't like the super contests that much in Diamond, Pearl and Platinum. >.<


----------



## Amarain

I miss these games! Super pumped for the remakes. >:3


----------



## Hyoshido

So, What are they going to do about the Trumpets?


----------



## oath2order

Okay I have to list everything I love about Ruby and Sapphire.

Contests. They had the best contests. They were simple and not ridiculous like in future games. They need to add online contests.
The Battle Frontier was awesome post-game content.
Secret Bases were so fun. I can definitely see them coming back and being used for like StreetPass.
Diving was so fun!


I really hope the game has a full-fledged day/night system where it actually becomes dark. I loved that in DPP.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> So, What are they going to do about the Trumpets?



Sorry, what Trumpets?


----------



## Nerd House

oath2order said:


> Sorry, what Trumpets?



The soundtrack was riddled with them.







Anyone else think the covers are of Mega-Evolutions? They look a bit different.


----------



## Hyoshido

Adol the Red said:


> Anyone else think the covers are of Mega-Evolutions? They look a bit different.


Could be, But they've had those marks shine in the Anime itself if I recall, But who knows.

Speaking of Mega Evolutions, I hope Swampert and Sceptile get them too.


----------



## Alienfish

they better make it good unlike those x/y crappers.....


----------



## Nerd House

I hope they do a promo for them like they did X and Y, that may be the only way I'd ever get one of them xD


----------



## oath2order

Adol the Red said:


> The soundtrack was riddled with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else think the covers are of Mega-Evolutions? They look a bit different.



Oh true.

I doubt they'd do Mega Evolutions of the main legendaries.

Okay guys imagine

Mega Wailord.


----------



## Hyoshido

Also do you guys think they might consider putting the Three Legendary beasts in this version? Since it was cut out in the the original releases of Ruby & Sapphire although the music was kept.

Also I swear if they Shiny lock any of the legendaries...zzz


----------



## Jake

the box art just look like theyre lighted differently, i dont think theyre megas

(that said i am remaining optimistic they will get megas)


----------



## Squiggle

I cannot contain my excitement!


----------



## RhinoK

Okay but guys 
Mega Sceptile and Mega Swampert


----------



## Trickilicky

ZOMG, I'm only just getting over my X and Y obsession!!! So..6 months til my life is taken over again, roll on November! ^_^

I'd also like to see secret bases make a comeback, loved that feature, really added a little special something to the gameplay. I hope they add plenty of post-game stuff in these new games, X and Y was kinda lacking in that department imo. It'd be neat to visit other regions, like in the post-game content of gen 2/HGSS.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Trickilicky said:


> ZOMG, I'm only just getting over my X and Y obsession!!! So..6 months til my life is taken over again, roll on November! ^_^
> 
> I'd also like to see secret bases make a comeback, loved that feature, really added a little special something to the gameplay. I hope they add plenty of post-game stuff in these new games, X and Y was kinda lacking in that department imo. It'd be neat to visit other regions, like in the post-game content of gen 2/HGSS.


Or maybe not another region but new places like FireRed and LeafGreen. Those Sevii Islands provided so much post game.


----------



## Toeto

Adol the Red said:


> *ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN*



THIS THIS THIS


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Toeto said:


> THIS THIS THIS



They built up so much hype with X and Y that the final result was quite disappointing. Hope they don't fail with this one.


----------



## Ricardo

I'm surprised it's happening. I can't wait for the contests and the 3d models for the gym leaders and elite four. Hope Steven is champion in this one or at least let us battle him several times in the post-game.


----------



## Hyoshido

I wanna see a remix of this so badly ;-;


----------



## Ricardo

Didn't Nintendo say that Mega Evolutions were Kalos only?  I doubt they would make more mega evolutions, even though I want a Mega Sceptile


----------



## Bubble Pop

I can't believe it! This totally came out of nowhere!


----------



## oath2order

shayminskyforme88 said:


> They built up so much hype with X and Y that the final result was quite disappointing. Hope they don't fail with this one.



Nintendo doesn't even have to build up hype for this, we'll do it ourselves. It's the remakes we've been waiting for.


----------



## Zeiro

I thought it was fake at first because Pikachu isn't animated that well. But it was a nice thing to wake up to.

On the idea of them being a sequel... No.


----------



## monochrom3

About damn time, GF. 

Now that Hoenn remakes are confirmed, I can die happy.
*prays for mega swampert*


----------



## Trickilicky

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Or maybe not another region but new places like FireRed and LeafGreen. Those Sevii Islands provided so much post game.



Good point! A feature like that would be brilliant in these new games. X and Y felt so short in comparison to some previous gens.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Yes that was the only disappointing part of X/Y for me, the post game was awful.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(12:08:04 PM) Tom29193: GEN 3 ALMOST WORST GEN, REMAKES TO SUCK ILY ALL


It's interesting that they said "Explore a dramatic new world" instead of something along the lines of returning.


----------



## Nerd House

Bubble Pop said:


> Yes that was the only disappointing part of X/Y for me, the post game was awful.



It's all about the journey, not the destination


----------



## MayorSaki

I'm soo excited, Emerald was the first game I played on DS and I love it so much. I can't wait to see how Hoenn is gonna be like in the new version. I really hope it looks as amazing like XY with new features and such~


----------



## JasonBurrows

*enters topic*

*feels absolutely ecstatic*

*looks at milktea's post*

*edits milktea's post*




			
				milktea said:
			
		

> HOENN *RE*CONFIRMED



See what I did there with the "RE" part? xD


----------



## Solar

Stop I'm actually so excited for this I played sapphire and it was sooooo amazing pre-ordering this ASAP!!!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

hOE NN _*CONfIRM eD*_

SORT OF AKA NOT HOENN BUT OK

PROFESSOR BIRCH THO OH MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN I HOPE WE GET TO SEE THAT HOTTIE AGAIN AYYYYY

ALSO YES CONTESTS CONTESTS ARE GOOD I LAV THEM

im not sure how i feel about a sequel like in general i was expecting a regular remake but HEY if they do good with the story then hell yeaH

IDK WHICH ONE TO GET JFC

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> *ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN*



also ME RN^


----------



## Mayor Jamal

HYPE TRAIN! FULL THROTTLE!


----------



## TheWonky

Maybe by new land it means like Groudon and Kyogre woke up again but Rayquaza was travelling with the trainer from Emeral. Due to this Hoenn became overcome in Flooding and drought unveilong new areas. your journey is to get thw gyma bdges and finally return hoenn to it's originl state by catdhing the version exclusive legend nd essentially ending the  feud.


----------



## effluo

Oooo.. I look forward to it! Since pokemon x was my first pokemon game it's nice to be able to look forward to a new game now! 
Hopefully more info soon!! ^_^


----------



## leenaby

Thank you so much Nintendo. That's all I can really say right now. I wanted this to be true for so many reasons but yes, please bring back the secret base, contests, and gahhhhh who am I kidding?! I just want the game already!


----------



## matt

I cant ******* wait


----------



## Nerd House

TheWonky said:


> Maybe by new land it means like Groudon and Kyogre woke up again but Rayquaza was travelling with the trainer from Emeral. Due to this Hoenn became overcome in Flooding and drought unveilong new areas. your journey is to get thw gyma bdges and finally return hoenn to it's originl state by catdhing the version exclusive legend nd essentially ending the  feud.



Better theory:

With how dark Pokemon has been going lately, what if like...

Alpha Sapphire is a story of where Team Aqua succeeded with the Ocean Expansion plan of theirs, thus causing less land to live on...

And Omega Ruby is where Team Magma succeeded with increasing the land size and reducing the size of the ocean...


----------



## Flop

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH

YESSSSSSSS


----------



## matt

Expect an emerald next too


----------



## Trent the Paladin

matt said:


> Expect an emerald next too



No, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Miya902

we're lucky enough to get hoenn remakes at all, they're not going to make a third one. Otherwise we would have had a yellow remake along with firered/leafgreen or a Crystal remake with Hearthhold and soulsilver.. instead of making crystal they just shoved its storyline with suicune into Heartgold/soulsilver.


----------



## autiebug

I AM TOO EXCITED FOR THIS AHHHHHH

I never got a chance to play Ruby or Sapphire growing up because my mom thought Pokemon was ~dumb~ but she can't stop me now ahaha! I can't wait to experience Hoenn and finally have my own fire chicken starter. *u*


----------



## Libra

Haha, this is awesome! I've finally begun playing X again (for some reason I had stopped playing after getting the first badge) and I was wondering yesterday what would come after X and Y. Seems like this is the answer. I'll be looking forward to this! <3


----------



## Prof Gallows

Actually, nevermind. I didn't realize people were using General for actual discussion.

So you can use this one and I'll give it a sticky until I decide to move everything over to the general discussion.


----------



## RhinoK

If the theory that 
Alpha Sapphire is where Aqua succeeds and there's more water
No one will buy it
Or choose Torchic as starter


----------



## PaperKangaroo

I just found out now and I'm so excited ahhh! I loved Ruby so much as a kid and even encountered my first shiny on that game when I was seven! Maybe it'll come around again heheh.

But seriously HOOOOOEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNN


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Great announcement, personally would've liked some gameplay footage still, but overall great announcement.


----------



## puppy

i havent read anything about these games but i hope they arent just a remake. and adding new places didnt make BW2 that much better imo.

dont get me wrong im.definitely getting the new ruby. i hope they add some of the move tutors that arent in XY


----------



## Jawile

IPWHERPUANWIRABEY

I HOPE THEY HAVE THE GB SOUNDS THING LIKE IN HG/SS
I really wanna listen to the R/S music again
;u; i'm crying
I KNOW THIS IS A SMASH BROS HYPE TRAIN BUT PRETEND IT'S GOT POKEMON CHARACTERS AND SAYS "ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN FOR RUBY/SAPPHIRE


----------



## poliwag0

going to copy and paste my response from the general pokemon thread:

 ?!?!??!??!!?!???!!????!
WHAT
WHYYYYYYY

I want to play it because I never played gen 3 but WTF??!?!?!? It's still compatible with the other games! Are we going to get diamond and pearl remakes in a few years? This.. WTF???
It's like they're ONLY remaking it because they remade the other games! This is dumb! At this rate soon we're going to literally only have remakes! Wait, does this mean they're going to remake firered/leafgreen because they're slightly old too?
I get that other series remake games, but they don't remake EVERY SINGLE GAME IN THE MAIN SERIES ten years after they come out! This doesn't make sense!

I literally don't believe this.


----------



## Prof Gallows

There really isn't any point for you to post the same exact thing in two threads. =p


----------



## Nerd House

poliwag0 said:


> Obscenely long post of nonsense



I have 5 words for you that will answer all your questions:

*Pokemon is Nintendo's cash cow.*


----------



## oath2order

I've been doing some reading

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha#Alpha_and_Omega



> Alpha, both as a symbol and term, is used to refer to or describe a variety of things, including the first or most significant occurrence of something. The New Testament has God declaring himself to be the "Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end, the first and the last." (Revelation 22:13, KJV, and see also 1:8).



Alpha and Omega are the first and last letters in the Greek alphabet.


----------



## Silversea

/This is a discussion.

^This is probably the most useful comment in this entire thread.

I'll be going sapphire. Like the cover art more and kyogre is better.


----------



## Nerd House

Some pictures I found on another forum, and apparently Nintendo dropped hints about these Alpha Omega titles when they first made Ruby/Sapphire. Look at the symbols for Team Magma and Team Aqua.


----------



## Flyffel

oath2order said:


> I've been doing some reading
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha#Alpha_and_Omega
> 
> Alpha and Omega are the first and last letters in the Greek alphabet.


... There are people who don't know that? xD

What's weird though is that it's OR/AS and not AR/OS.


----------



## Carlee

YESSS HOENN HAS BEEN MY FAVORITE FOR EVER I AM SO FKN HYPED


----------



## poliwag0

Flyffel said:


> ... There are people who don't know that? xD
> 
> What's weird though is that it's OR/AS and not AR/OS.



I was thinking that too.

*cries because diamond and pearl remakes are coming out in only 3 years*


----------



## Javocado

EMERALD IS MY FAVORITE GAME.
I LOVE 3RD GEN.
POSSIBILITY OF MEGA 3RD GEN LEGEND TRIO/STARTERS.
HOENN CONFIRMED.
SO HYPED.
AUGHRifLh3rlnfo3fo32hjoekwvnjnjrebvowbvwnfowibobislovejklewnfqolbfewqbbobislifeneiwnqfpeiwnqv22


----------



## Reindeer

I hope that somebody interviews GF about this and they go "Looks like we love money after all."

Regardless, I'm getting both on day one.


----------



## Saturniidae

...now I can forgive them for the great pokebank fiasco of 2013


----------



## RhinoK

Idk about sequel as long as i get brendan the babe and may the b? ill be happy


----------



## Waluigi

why does it say new if its just ruby and sapphire remade? ah well

ALL ABOARD THENHYPE TRAIN

MY NAME IS REGGIE
IM ABOUT KICKING ASS
IM ABOUT TAKING NAMES
AND WERE ABOUT SETTING OFF THE HYPE TRAIN

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> EMERALD IS MY FAVORITE GAME.
> I LOVE 3RD GEN.
> POSSIBILITY OF MEGA 3RD GEN LEGEND TRIO/STARTERS.
> HOENN CONFIRMED.
> SO HYPED.
> AUGHRifLh3rlnfo3fo32hjoekwvnjnjrebvowbvwnfowibobislovejklewnfqolbfewqbbobislifeneiwnqfpeiwnqv22


 i c what u did thr


----------



## Javocado

Also hope we get a Battle Frontier and no lame Battle Tower.


----------



## Shirohibiki

poliwag0 said:


> going to copy and paste my response from the general pokemon thread:
> 
> ?!?!??!??!!?!???!!????!
> WHAT
> WHYYYYYYY
> 
> I want to play it because I never played gen 3 but WTF??!?!?!? It's still compatible with the other games! Are we going to get diamond and pearl remakes in a few years? This.. WTF???
> It's like they're ONLY remaking it because they remade the other games! This is dumb! At this rate soon we're going to literally only have remakes! Wait, does this mean they're going to remake firered/leafgreen because they're slightly old too?
> I get that other series remake games, but they don't remake EVERY SINGLE GAME IN THE MAIN SERIES ten years after they come out! This doesn't make sense!
> 
> I literally don't believe this.



why is this even remotely a problem?
with tech upgrades, people obviously want to see older games
hoenn fanboys have been crying their eyes out for years and i dont blame them even though hoenn was not my favorite
but they just revolutionized the tech and ?????
wait why is this an issue again it means more pokemon who in their right minds would complain


----------



## oath2order

Y'know, I really hope they actually add the clothing and race changing things introduced in XY...


----------



## Shirohibiki

oath2order said:


> Y'know, I really hope they actually add the clothing and race changing things introduced in XY...



same and that reminds me,

pokemon amie better be a permanent feature now because hahaha
not being able to pet our pokemon would be a dire mistake, let's hope they don't make it


----------



## Javocado

Pokemon contests ftw


----------



## Midoriya

Oh YEAHHHHHHHH.  This is what I've been saying what was going to happen for years now and nobody believed me.  HAH to all those people.  I've never played Hoenn before along with a lot of other people who started with Diamond, and now we get the chance!  Praise the GameFreak kings almighty!  Wooooo!!!!


----------



## TheWonky

I updated the main post but you dont NEED to read it, i'll be updating this thread as moreinfo comes out.

Hopefully we get more stuff from CoroCoro and E3


----------



## Glaceon2000

I can't wait for this game! 3D Hoenn region, 3D contests! This is the first game they remake that I have, so it will be cool to see them with awesome 3DS graphics. I'm picking Torchic, it's too cute not to pick <3. (Haha, I've been typing Hoenn so much today my IPad puts it in before I'm done typing xD)


----------



## Mayor TB

The fact the other hoenn starters are getting megas is pretty cool, haha.
Also, I hope they add secret bases, contests, and the underground from gen four since that was pretty wicked back then.


----------



## Byngo

poliwag0 said:


> going to copy and paste my response from the general pokemon thread:
> 
> ?!?!??!??!!?!???!!????!
> WHAT
> WHYYYYYYY
> 
> I want to play it because I never played gen 3 but WTF??!?!?!? It's still compatible with the other games! Are we going to get diamond and pearl remakes in a few years? This.. WTF???
> It's like they're ONLY remaking it because they remade the other games! This is dumb! At this rate soon we're going to literally only have remakes! Wait, does this mean they're going to remake firered/leafgreen because they're slightly old too?
> I get that other series remake games, but they don't remake EVERY SINGLE GAME IN THE MAIN SERIES ten years after they come out! This doesn't make sense!
> 
> I literally don't believe this.



I think it's a wonderful idea to update the graphics of older games and to make the older generations more with "the times". It will also introduce newer players of Pok?mon to the older generations and will give the long time players rushes of nostalgia. I don't see the problem and why you're so flustered... o-o


----------



## bloomwaker

I never got to play the originals, so I'm very excited for this. I wonder what these remakes will look like!
November is a long while from now, but at least there's stuff to look forward to aside from Smash Brothers and Persona Q.


----------



## ForgottenT




----------



## poliwag0

Lunatic said:


> I think it's a wonderful idea to update the graphics of older games and to make the older generations more with "the times". It will also introduce newer players of Pok?mon to the older generations and will give the long time players rushes of nostalgia. I don't see the problem and why you're so flustered... o-o



Because they're going to end up releasing remakes every two years and we'll barely get any new games with new Pokemon 
I wouldn't mind if they only remade a few of the games but it seems like they'll remake all of them 

wahhhhh


----------



## Javocado




----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> same and that reminds me,
> 
> pokemon amie better be a permanent feature now because hahaha
> not being able to pet our pokemon would be a dire mistake, let's hope they don't make it


Actually, their main priority should be to not make it feel rushed as all hell. I get that the transition to 3D took a lot of time and that that might have been one of the main reasons why X/Y were so, uh... disappointing, but seeing as they have all main assets available now I think these games should feel as complete as HG/SS did.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Cool, a Ruby and Sapphire remake. Everyone's dreams of a Hoenn remake has finally come true. But does it take place in Hoenn? Because in the announcement they did mention a new world. Does that mean a new region or is it just Hoenn again?

The Hoenn Confirmed meme is no more, thanks to Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire.


----------



## Javocado

Do you think new collectible will arise toward release? Maybe re-release of PokeBall


----------



## Paperboy012305

ForgottenT said:


>


That made my day.


----------



## Reindeer

Paperboy012305 said:


> But does it take place in Hoenn? Because in the announcement they did mention a new world. Does that mean a new region or is it just Hoenn again?


Both.


----------



## Trundle

oh my gosh
i'm dying
of happiness
give it to me Nintendo <3 <3


----------



## leenaby

Reindeer said:


> Both.



If that's case, my question is: Will they have new protags and will they ever have the old protags be long gone? Or is it like the case of HeartGold and Soulsilver where they created Lyra and replaced Kris with her? Then they gave Ethan/Gold/Hibiki a new design? I mean I can expect new designs and so forth but would the protags be replaced.  That is the thing that confuses me since that was mentioned.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> Actually, their main priority should be to not make it feel rushed as all hell. I get that the transition to 3D took a lot of time and that that might have been one of the main reasons why X/Y were so, uh... disappointing, but seeing as they have all main assets available now I think these games should feel as complete as HG/SS did.



oh no i totally agree there. X/Y was unbearably short and i still hate them for not including the pokedex in the guidebooks anymore (im a NERD AND I COLLECT GUIDEBOOKS)

i was just saying, as far as permanent ingame features go, they arleady ****ed up with night and day -- remember they had it and then didnt bring it back for like 2 gens? there is NO reason pokemon amie, or some variation of it, cant be in with this  tech. i agree november seems very close for a new pokemon game already, but you know how theyre always working on things.

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> Because they're going to end up releasing remakes every two years and we'll barely get any new games with new Pokemon
> I wouldn't mind if they only remade a few of the games but it seems like they'll remake all of them
> 
> wahhhhh



what.
thats???
have you been present for literally pokemons entire lifespan?
because if you had youd notice that it goes new gen -> remake -> new gen -> remake, etc.
so what in the blazing hells??


----------



## Hyoshido

People just want the Contest, Secret bases and Battle Frontier.

While I'm just sitting here hoping for trumpets.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Hyogo said:


> People just want the Contest, Secret bases and Battle Frontier.
> 
> While I'm just sitting here hoping for trumpets.



lets go play emerald 2gether 
i restarted it and got stuck at the flying badge LOL


----------



## Reindeer

pennyfeather said:


> If that's case, my question is: Will they have new protags and will they ever have the old protags be long gone? Or is it like the case of HeartGold and Soulsilver where they created Lyra and replaced Kris with her? Then they gave Ethan/Gold/Hibiki a new design? I mean I can expect new designs and so forth but would the protags be replaced.  That is the thing that confuses me since that was mentioned.


My post was a joke.



Shirohibiki said:


> oh no i totally agree there. X/Y was unbearably short and i still hate them for not including the pokedex in the guidebooks anymore (im a NERD AND I COLLECT GUIDEBOOKS)
> 
> i was just saying, as far as permanent ingame features go, they arleady ****ed up with night and day -- remember they had it and then didnt bring it back for like 2 gens? there is NO reason pokemon amie, or some variation of it, cant be in with this  tech. i agree november seems very close for a new pokemon game already, but you know how theyre always working on things.


The Platinum guide was great. I hate that the guides are split in two nowadays.

Honestly I just wish they'd stop goofing around with the touch screen. In Gen 4 we had two things happening (Poketch in D/P/Pt, menu in HG/SS), Gen 5 had the whole online thing there and X/Y have online/Amie/Super Training. I just wish they'd pick one and stick with it. And I really hope they'll be going with the stuff from X/Y, because I enjoyed Amie and Super Training is really handy.

That said, HG/SS having the menu on the touch screen at all times was brilliant and I wish they'd kept that.


----------



## Hyoshido

Shirohibiki said:


> lets go play emerald 2gether
> i restarted it and got stuck at the flying badge LOL


Sounds like a blast but I'll shove you off it too oftenly.

Also farm them levels and you'll beat the flying gym!


----------



## Nerd House

Shirohibiki said:


> have you been present for literally pokemons entire lifespan?



I HAVE!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> My post was a joke.
> 
> 
> The Platinum guide was great. I hate that the guides are split in two nowadays.
> 
> Honestly I just wish they'd stop goofing around with the touch screen. In Gen 4 we had two things happening (Poketch in D/P/Pt, menu in HG/SS), Gen 5 had the whole online thing there and X/Y have online/Amie/Super Training. I just wish they'd pick one and stick with it. And I really hope they'll be going with the stuff from X/Y, because I enjoyed Amie and Super Training is really handy.
> 
> That said, HG/SS having the menu on the touch screen at all times was brilliant and I wish they'd kept that.



lmao imagine my surprise when the HG/SS guide was cut in two. I WAS SO MAD.

OH MY GOD SAME THO.... ..... IT CHANGES EVERY TIME and it makes me a sad puppy
(im the biggest HG/SS fangirl ever dont look at me) I REALLY MISS OUR POKEMON FOLLOWING US Oh my god im a nerd /sobbing
that + amie would like
ahhhh HHHHHHH,,,

the gen 5 online thing was awful i h a  t e d it
i think i like the current one the best? i agree that its handy just to have the menu but i dont mind pressing x for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Adol the Red said:


> I HAVE!



 same! i was referring to that person in particular tho, haha



Hyogo said:


> Sounds like a blast but I'll shove you off it too oftenly.
> 
> Also farm them levels and you'll beat the flying gym!



HAHA its cool man
and yeah i know im jUST LAZY AF... i mightve actually beaten that gym but then X/Y came out and oops.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Reindeer said:


> My post was a joke.


Oh, that's disappointing. I hope they don't use a new region.


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> lmao imagine my surprise when the HG/SS guide was cut in two. I WAS SO MAD.
> 
> OH MY GOD SAME THO.... ..... IT CHANGES EVERY TIME and it makes me a sad puppy
> (im the biggest HG/SS fangirl ever dont look at me) I REALLY MISS OUR POKEMON FOLLOWING US Oh my god im a nerd /sobbing
> that + amie would like
> ahhhh HHHHHHH,,,
> 
> the gen 5 online thing was awful i h a  t e d it
> i think i like the current one the best? i agree that its handy just to have the menu but i dont mind pressing x for it.


I feel ya. I didn't get into Pokemon until Gen 2, because even though I played Gen 1 when it was out I thought it was boring (the remakes too). Gen 2 was awesome and HG/SS just made it more awesome.

The Pokemon following us thing is a long shot, but then again... they did have Espurr and other Pokemon all over the place in X/Y. Just make miniature models of all Pokemon and have them follow us in these remakes. I'd love that.

C-Gear was godawful. I thought it was funny how in B2/W2 they went "now it's rounder!!" That doesn't make it any less crap.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> I feel ya. I didn't get into Pokemon until Gen 2, because even though I played Gen 1 when it was out I thought it was boring (the remakes too). Gen 2 was awesome and HG/SS just made it more awesome.
> 
> The Pokemon following us thing is a long shot, but then again... they did have Espurr and other Pokemon all over the place in X/Y. Just make miniature models of all Pokemon and have them follow us in these remakes. I'd love that.
> 
> C-Gear was godawful. I thought it was funny how in B2/W2 they went "now it's rounder!!" That doesn't make it any less crap.



i never actually stopped playing my parents have been buying me pokemon **** since 1995 theyre not even fazed anymore theyre just like "oh new pokemon?" and im standing there in like pokemon gear like "HELL YEAH"
but that aside johto has always been my favorite...and i would probably kill to see aNOTHER REMAKE OF IT WITH CURRENT TECH BC IM A JERK... sobs. but i still replay SS like a nutbag idk its SOO GOOD
im just glad were getting hoenn back(??) right now since it really has been too long. it just makes me wish the rest had current tech, yknow? :c

as for having them follow us again, i KNOW its a longshot and its like 99% chance not going to happen, because there are 5968493765386 pokemon and i do not think they want to make mini sprites for everything. >: dem legendaries HNNG 
i can dream tho...

lmfao "ITS ROUND NOW GUYS THAT MEANS ITS  BETTER,,, rIGHT???"


----------



## Byngo

I wish the region would be Hoenn and not a new one. I want to see Hoenn in new graphics :c


----------



## Hyoshido

Lunatic said:


> I wish the region would be Hoenn and not a new one. I want to see Hoenn in new graphics :c


Dude, Online Pokemon contests.

I'll fite u irl on there, my Pokes gon be fancy *u*


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> i never actually stopped playing my parents have been buying me pokemon **** since 1995 theyre not even fazed anymore theyre just like "oh new pokemon?" and im standing there in like pokemon gear like "HELL YEAH"
> but that aside johto has always been my favorite...and i would probably kill to see aNOTHER REMAKE OF IT WITH CURRENT TECH BC IM A JERK... sobs. but i still replay SS like a nutbag idk its SOO GOOD
> im just glad were getting hoenn back(??) right now since it really has been too long. it just makes me wish the rest had current tech, yknow? :c
> 
> as for having them follow us again, i KNOW its a longshot and its like 99% chance not going to happen, because there are 5968493765386 pokemon and i do not think they want to make mini sprites for everything. >: dem legendaries HNNG
> i can dream tho...
> 
> lmfao "ITS ROUND NOW GUYS THAT MEANS ITS  BETTER,,, rIGHT???"


I played and finished SS four times... Currently on my fifth. Three of those times were because I had a faulty cartridge and it erased my save (lol). The other time I restarted it myself. I haven't finished my current run, been too busy playing the other gens to really get to it.

Smaller models aren't as hard to make, so they could technically do it. But I think we both know that GF passes up on a lot of good ideas.


----------



## Gingersnap

I'm excited for the return of the Battle Frontier hopefully.


----------



## Byngo

Hyogo said:


> Dude, Online Pokemon contests.
> 
> I'll fite u irl on there, my Pokes gon be fancy *u*



But mine will be fabulous


----------



## Gingersnap

I wanted to be pretty formal but

LITERALLY IM SO EXCITED IVE BEEN WAITIN G FOR THESE REMAKES FOR SO LONG YOU DONT EVEN KNOW
#TEAMMUDKIP


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> I played and finished SS four times... Currently on my fifth. Three of those times were because I had a faulty cartridge and it erased my save (lol). The other time I restarted it myself. I haven't finished my current run, been too busy playing the other gens to really get to it.
> 
> Smaller models aren't as hard to make, so they could technically do it. But I think we both know that GF passes up on a lot of good ideas.



i think im on four whole playthroughs rn (donT LOOK AT ME)
(also i really loved pokeathalon i hope i wasnt the only one)

yeah, i know. they faffed around with night and day so much i dont really even trust them with pokemon amie at this point even though i should?? like im afraid theyll be like "THAT WAS FRENCH REGION ONLY" and then ill just chuck my ds into their faces and hope it breaks some bones

on a lighter note, SECRET BASESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. i LOVED SECRET BASES i spent so much time in mine and was really excited when they brought it 'back' in D/P/P aaaaaa <3


----------



## Gingersnap

Imagine how beautiful Mt.Chimney is going to be in 3D
Shiny hunting too ahhhh I'm really excited.


----------



## Nerd House

Now if only we can get an announcement about Bravely Second and make this the best year Nintendo has seen yet!


----------



## Reindeer

Adol the Red said:


> Now if only we can get an announcement about Bravely Second and make this the best year Nintendo has seen yet!


Bravely Second out this year!!





(in japan)


----------



## Ashtot

It better be good.


----------



## Mr. Tiaa

yes. just yes.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Adol the Red said:


> *ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN*


LOL!


----------



## toxapex

HYPER HYPED


----------



## Jake

I feel the need to says this as I think everyone is jumping the gun a little bit here.

As far as we know, the game *does not* take place in hoenn, as the trailer says "new region" (tho I am gonna take a **** and say that some places in hoenn will be accessible)
Because of this, I think there is a chance we might not see the return of contests, poke blocks, secret bases, or even tape battle frontier, because the game isn't located in hoenn. So everyone who is saying "ZOMGL this is returning HOLLA praise mah Jesus" I think you need to understand that just because the third gen is getting remade, doesn't mean hoenn will be remade along with it.

Not only that, but the only info we've got so far is a 30 second trailer with no gameplay. We have no idea about anything else so far.


That said, I am remaining optimistic about contests, secret bases and the battle frontier returning (not so much pokeblocks as they seem pointless now, but if they bring back contests they have purpose so idk).
And I'd expect some gameplay footage some time soon, tbh I find it weird they didn't show any off... Obviously the game must be pretty far I d development if it's coming in six months, but I still don't see any reason as to wh
By they didn't show off any gameplay??? Maybe it's just ninty being ninty, but I'm guessing this is because the game doesn't take place in hoenn, and they want to keep this new place under locks as much as possible, tho even still, I am hoping some places of hoenn will be included.

But then again, that's just me speculating because as I said, we know absolutely nothing about the game.


----------



## Boidoh

It didn't say new region. I believe the words were new area or something along those lines.


----------



## Jake

Boidoh said:


> It didn't say new region. I believe the words were new area or something along those lines.



Yeah you're right, it says "new world" which to me is virtually the same thing as a region


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> I feel the need to says this as I think everyone is jumping the gun a little bit here.
> 
> As far as we know, the game *does not* take place in hoenn, as the trailer says "new region" (tho I am gonna take a **** and say that some places in hoenn will be accessible)
> Because of this, I think there is a chance we might not see the return of contests, poke blocks, secret bases, or even tape battle frontier, because the game isn't located in hoenn. So everyone who is saying "ZOMGL this is returning HOLLA praise mah Jesus" I think you need to understand that just because the third gen is getting remade, doesn't mean hoenn will be remade along with it.
> 
> Not only that, but the only info we've got so far is a 30 second trailer with no gameplay. We have no idea about anything else so far.
> 
> 
> That said, I am remaining optimistic about contests, secret bases and the battle frontier returning (not so much pokeblocks as they seem pointless now, but if they bring back contests they have purpose so idk).
> And I'd expect some gameplay footage some time soon, tbh I find it weird they didn't show any off... Obviously the game must be pretty far I d development if it's coming in six months, but I still don't see any reason as to wh
> By they didn't show off any gameplay??? Maybe it's just ninty being ninty, but I'm guessing this is because the game doesn't take place in hoenn, and they want to keep this new place under locks as much as possible, tho even still, I am hoping some places of hoenn will be included.
> 
> But then again, that's just me speculating because as I said, we know absolutely nothing about the game.



I mean, the weird thing is, it's called Ruby and Sapphire, and it even has the version mascots.


----------



## Solar

Jake. said:


> Yeah you're right, it says "new world" which to me is virtually the same thing as a region



They could be referring to the updated/3D graphics for all we know. They tend to stay that type of thing when new graphics are involved, like "enjoy this fresh new world!"


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I mean, the weird thing is, it's called Ruby and Sapphire, and it even has the version mascots.


Ye tru but considering they pulled sequels on black and white when everyone was expecting a grey version so I wouldn't be surprised if they did something like this for ruby/sapphire. Like I'm not saying the whole game won't take place in hoenn entirely, I'm just saying I think most/some of it will take place elsewhere, or it will maybe be like bw2,, with a new area (tho much larger I guess??) or something has happened to the hoenn region, and it's been renamed. Honestly I don't know, but I just don't think they're gonna happen in hoenn.



Benmjy said:


> They could be referring to the updated/3D graphics for all we know. They tend to stay that type of thing when new graphics are involved, like "enjoy this fresh new world!"


They had loads of space for text, they could've easily added in the word "fresh". That, along with no gameplay shown, is why I don't think they take place in hoenn... There is obviously gameplay footage,, they just chose to  it include it for whatever reasons.


----------



## Boidoh

http://3ds.pokemon-gl.com/information/528b1ca4-b20c-44bc-8f34-248e0a561cd1

Read.


----------



## CR33P

WOW I WAS JUST WONDERING WHEN THEY WOULD MAKE IT A FEW DAYS AGO YES


----------



## BATOCTO

mudkip master race who's with me


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Just realized that ONLY EUROPE and JAPAN will get the colored boxes. It seems like US always gets the bad end of the stick with these things.


----------



## CR33P

Jake. said:


> They had loads of space for text, they could've easily added in the word "fresh". That, along with no gameplay shown, is why I don't think they take place in hoenn... There is obviously gameplay footage,, they just chose to  it include it for whatever reasons.



i'm pretty sure they were talking about the graphics

- - - Post Merge - - -



shayminskyforme88 said:


> Just realized that ONLY EUROPE and JAPAN will get the colored boxes. It seems like US always gets the bad end of the stick with these things.



wow i never knew people actually cared about the box


----------



## shayminskyforme88

creepysheepy said:


> wow i never knew people actually cared about the box



Actually, it is because when I saw the colored boxes, they increased my hope for colored cartridges.


----------



## Reindeer

shayminskyforme88 said:


> Just realized that ONLY EUROPE and JAPAN will get the colored boxes. It seems like US always gets the bad end of the stick with these things.


Where's the confirmation that the Europeans will get a colored box as well? I only see Japan and Korea getting those, with the English boxes being white.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Reindeer said:


> Where's the confirmation that the Europeans will get a colored box as well? I only see Japan and Korea getting those, with the English boxes being white.



It says so on Serebii that Japan and Europe will get the colored boxes. The European one is the one with "Tentative Packaging" on the bottom.

http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml
http://m.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/ne...ga-ruby-alpha-sapphire-announced-for-3ds.html


----------



## Reindeer

shayminskyforme88 said:


> It says so on Serebii that Japan and Europe will get the colored boxes. The European one is the one with "Tentative Packaging" on the bottom.
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml
> http://m.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/ne...ga-ruby-alpha-sapphire-announced-for-3ds.html


Neat. Now I'm happy I'm a European.


----------



## Swiftstream

O. M. F. G.

I need to run around and scream in joy.


----------



## kite

My ovaries exploded when I found out!

...just kidding that would be really painful.

But I am so excited that it's coming out _this year!_


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Reindeer said:


> Neat. Now I'm happy I'm a European.



Haha, In my side, it sucks to have US version


----------



## Oriana

My poor best friend went deaf when I found out about the game's announcement. >.<

GUYS. _SECRET. BASES._ *IN 3D!!!*


----------



## Javocado

Don't know if this has been posted yet but possible leaking began today?


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Boidoh said:


> http://3ds.pokemon-gl.com/information/528b1ca4-b20c-44bc-8f34-248e0a561cd1
> 
> Read.



If this is directed at me I still don't see what you're getting at?
Every single game they say "world filled with Pokemon"
And I would also like to point out:
"Now, a whole new generation of Pok?mon fans will experience the dramatic storyline that unfolds in *Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire*"
They again, omitted hoenn... They could've easily put "that unfolds in up the hoenn region" but they didn't. I still stick by my thinking that these games won't take place exclusively in hoenn


----------



## Silversea

It talks about a new land/adventure. Perhaps it isn't focused on Hoenn. 

#Hoenn Remake not in Hoenn


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet but possible leaking began today?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44852



pretty sure thats fake
theyre saying the subtitles for the japanese games are "blaze ruby" and "tosutoomu (testimony???) sapphire" when serebii lists them as "ポケットモンスターオメガルビー" (pokemon omega ruby) and ポケットモンスターアルファサファイア (pokemon aplha sapphire) which are the same as the english names, so that scan is fake.


----------



## ShinySandwich

OMG yes yes


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jake. said:


> pretty sure thats fake
> theyre saying the subtitles for the japanese games are "blaze ruby" and "tosutoomu (testimony???) sapphire" when serebii lists them as "ポケットモンスターオメガルビー" (pokemon omega ruby) and ポケットモンスターアルファサファイア (pokemon aplha sapphire) which are the same as the english names, so that scan is fake.



jake y u do this to me
i got excited for a minute )':

as for "not actually being in hoenn", and that there was ZERO GAMEPLAY FOOTAGE, yeah... i feel you on that one.
but as for the gameplay footage, remember what tehy did with X/Y? they kept it as tightlipped as possible and strangled anyone who threatened to leak anything. so its possible thats what theyre doing again bc apparently secrecy is... good???


----------



## Jake

Shirohibiki said:


> jake y u do this to me
> i got excited for a minute )':
> 
> as for "not actually being in hoenn", and that there was ZERO GAMEPLAY FOOTAGE, yeah... i feel you on that one.
> but as for the gameplay footage, remember what tehy did with X/Y? they kept it as tightlipped as possible and strangled anyone who threatened to leak anything. so its possible thats what theyre doing again bc apparently secrecy is... good???



sry didnt want ppl gettin their hopes up

ye but in they showed gameplay of X and Y along with the announcement video


----------



## Fudgenuggets

I'M NOT  FREAKING OUT WUT?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> pretty sure thats fake
> theyre saying the subtitles for the japanese games are "blaze ruby" and "tosutoomu (testimony???) sapphire" when serebii lists them as "ポケットモンスターオメガルビー" (pokemon omega ruby) and ポケットモンスターアルファサファイア (pokemon aplha sapphire) which are the same as the english names, so that scan is fake.



lol at people who cant read japanese getting excited over obviously fake scans


----------



## Farobi

Javocado said:


> View attachment 44804



BEAUTIUFL representation 10/10


----------



## Javocado

Not getting excited, I know them fake leaks, just brought that to the thread to see if anyone who CAN read japanese can clarify it for me hence the question mark at the end lol but I wouldn't doubt mega legend trio x mega sceptile/swampert


----------



## Zeiro

yeah, i've seen that scan going around tumblr. it's fake, the japanese titles say "blaze ruby" and a poor translation of "storm sapphire". the scan was made a while ago.


----------



## Senpai

How is it fake? It was on the official Pokemon YouTube channel was it not?

Anyway my reaction to the teaser:
lol wut OMG OMG WJATBJDJSJFIDJF
twerks on wall and has mini dance party

yeah..


----------



## Holla

I am super excited for this! Emerald was my very first Pok?mon game, I was 10 at the time and instantly loved it! (I even still have that same copy 8 years later lol). Similar mechanics to X and Y would be amazing, as it was the new mechanics that captured my interest in X and Y. I too hope hope HOPE it takes place in the Hoenn region we all know and love, but obviously that can't be confirmed at this time. I wouldn't mind a new side area or something, but being this would be the first nostalgic game for me, I'd love to see the old Hoenn I remember so well. I find most people either loved or hated Hoenn, but I can't help but love it. I hopefully plan on getting Alpha Sapphire, as I would have gotten Sapphire if I had gotten my first game prior to 2006 (when I got Emerald).

Now, if only November would hurry up! That's a long time to be hyped up for lol! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fudgenuggets said:


> I'M NOT FREAKING OUT WUT?



By the way, love the .gif, right from the original GBA game footage. Ties in perfectly too as it totally feels like these games are falling gracefully out of the clouds!


----------



## ShinySandwich

Holla said:


> I am super excited for this! Emerald was my very first Pok?mon game, I was 10 at the time and instantly loved it! (I even still have that same copy 8 years later lol). Similar mechanics to X and Y would be amazing, as it was the new mechanics that captured my interest in X and Y. I too hope hope HOPE it takes place in the Hoenn region we all know and love, but obviously that can't be confirmed at this time. I wouldn't mind a new side area or something, but being this would be the first nostalgic game for me, I'd love to see the old Hoenn I remember so well. I find most people either loved or hated Hoenn, but I can't help but love it. I hopefully plan on getting Alpha Sapphire, as I would have gotten Sapphire if I had gotten my first game prior to 2006 (when I got Emerald).
> 
> Now, if only November would hurry up! That's a long time to be hyped up for lol!



OMG, that is me, Emerald was my first game and now i am 19 years old *_*


----------



## Javocado

What if they bring back diving..


----------



## oath2order

Good I love diving


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> yeah, i've seen that scan going around tumblr. it's fake, the japanese titles say "blaze ruby" and a poor translation of "storm sapphire". the scan was made a while ago.


oh so it said storm LOL i was tryna figure out what it said



Senpai said:


> How is it fake? It was on the official Pokemon YouTube channel was it not?


we're talking about a scan, not the video


----------



## Fudgenuggets

Javocado said:


> What if they bring back diving..
> View attachment 44863



IN 3D


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Not getting excited, I know them fake leaks, just brought that to the thread to see if anyone who CAN read japanese can clarify it for me hence the question mark at the end lol but I wouldn't doubt mega legend trio x mega sceptile/swampert



ye i think mega scpetile/swampert are inevitable


----------



## ShinySandwich

Fudgenuggets said:


> IN 3D
> 
> 
> Spoiler



OMG use spoilers


----------



## oath2order

ShinySandwich said:


> OMG use spoilers



What kind of spoilers does that reveal?!

SPOILER ALERT THE SOUNDTRACK USES TRUMPETS


----------



## ShinySandwich

lol, its hurting my eyes, thats why xD


----------



## Javocado

These are all over tumblr guys hahaha


----------



## Zeiro

It's been discovered that trademarks were filed last year for "Mega Groudon", "Mega Kyogre", "Mega Rayquaza", "Mega Sceptile", "Mega Swampert", "Mega Plusle", and "Mega Minun".


----------



## ShinySandwich

Mega Rayquaza **** yeah my favorite pokemon gets a mega evolution


----------



## Zura

Javocado said:


> These are all over tumblr guys hahaha


The picture it shows before you start the video, looks cool! If they make it like that I will buy it


----------



## Jinglefruit

Was the trumpet craze a thing before today? I have never seen so much brass band fanfare in my life and my ex housemate was part of a orchestra. 

Does anyone else here really hope it isn't set in Hoenn? Or has Hoenn as a post-E4 place like gen II? Don't get me wrong Hoenn had some pretty nice towns and the volcano and soot route were awesome, but all the surfing and that mega long route to the flying gym was just not memorable gameplay.(?) I could draw perfect maps of all of Kanto, Johto and Unova (Sinnoh I only played through once and hated though), but Hoenn was just too full of wandering around endlessly trying to get to the next place. Though it will be nice to play a game less linear than BWXY are with their forcing you to travel everywhere in an exact order.


----------



## Zappo09

Hooray for Hoenn Remakes! I believe that it's gonna be better than Black 2 & White 2.


----------



## Capella

Omg now gen 3 pokemon can get the mega evolution's they deserve *cough* Metagross and Milotic *cough*


----------



## Javocado

MayorIris said:


> Omg now gen 3 pokemon can get the mega evolution's they deserve *cough* Metagross and Milotic *cough*



and hopefully Sableye!


----------



## Ricardo

Reizo said:


> It's been discovered that trademarks were filed last year for "Mega Groudon", "Mega Kyogre", "Mega Rayquaza", "Mega Sceptile", "Mega Swampert", "Mega Plusle", and "Mega Minun".



So there will be new Megas then. I wonder how this ties with Kalos. 

And the whole "new world" could be a new region with some Hoenn (or no Hoenn) or it's just there for the newer generation of pokemon trainers that haven't experienced the originals.


----------



## Capella

Ricardo said:


> So there will be new Megas then. I wonder how this ties with Kalos.
> 
> And the whole "new world" could be a new region with some Hoenn (or no Hoenn) or it's just there for the newer generation of pokemon trainers that haven't experienced the originals. I guess we will find out at E3.


I thought Nintendo won't be at E3 or was I misunderstanding that? ;-;


----------



## Ricardo

MayorIris said:


> I thought Nintendo won't be at E3 or was I misunderstanding that? ;-;



Oh, my mistake I didn't know that


----------



## Capella

Ricardo said:


> Oh, my mistake I didn't know that



Yeah second year in a row with no E3


----------



## Jake

wat?

i am 99% sure nintendo is at E3 this year???


----------



## Capella

Jake. said:


> wat?
> 
> i am 99% sure nintendo is at E3 this year???



I might have misheard it you should look into it


----------



## Javocado

No more Directs, I love them but I want to see that E3 presentation all in one pls


----------



## RhinoK

guys idk they said they'd be FULL remakes omg omg omg omf omfg GUYS IM FREAKIGN OUT sorry if this is late just click me


----------



## oath2order

Iwata confirms full remakes so

HOENN IS BACK


----------



## RhinoK

Im still so confused about the hype about contests I mean if they're not like the anime contests idk if I'd waste my time

*good luck catching feebas in Hoenn lmfao*


----------



## Javocado

RhinoK said:


> Im still so confused about the hype about contests I mean if they're not like the anime contests idk if I'd waste my time
> 
> *good luck catching feebas in Hoenn lmfao*



good luck trying to get to mirage island lol


----------



## oath2order

Javocado said:


> good luck trying to get to mirage island lol



FRICK FRACKING MIRAGE ISLAND


----------



## Hyoshido

Jake. said:


> wat?
> 
> i am 99% sure nintendo is at E3 this year???


This, Nintendo have announced a Smash Brothers tournament and alot of other game related news at this years E3.

As Iwata says they're full remakes now, Get hyped, I want my Trumpets!


----------



## Chiarasu

I loved my Sapphire game- I raked up the most hours in it. I'm hoping they keep the region as Hoenn but with advancements (like some timeskip) and also have the ability to travel to another region (Kalos- or a part of Kalos), similar to Gold/Silver/Crystal.
I'm interested in the mega evolutions too~ (Mega Flygon haha)


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> good luck trying to get to mirage island lol



Seriously though, **** Mirage Island. Haha.

Also, am I the only one who was spooked by all the Regi stuff? The caves and the walls with the dots scared the **** out of me as a kid.


----------



## Hyoshido

A little, I never took the Regi's too seriously to be honest


----------



## Javocado

I thought all the Regi stuff was cool, that was like the hardest i worked to get any legendary pokemon(s).

And on another note am I the only one who believed the Spaceship/Mossdeep/Deoxys thing? lol


----------



## RhinoK

*Good luck surviving the hours of surfing.
#TeamMagma *


----------



## MrPicklez

Hyogo said:


> A little, I never took the Regi's too seriously to be honest



The Relicanth and Wailord bit made it worse. Haha


----------



## Chiarasu

Sort of. I got the game after my friend and she told me to not worry about the caves until later. Ended up catching the Regis last after Rayquaza.

Contests would be cool but does that mean we would still evolve Feebas into Milotic by maxing out on beauty? ^.^" (pokeblock time)


----------



## Hyoshido

Javocado said:


> And on another note am I the only one who believed the Spaceship/Mossdeep/Deoxys thing? lol


Nope, I got it to 999 and nothing happened, I cried for all my time wasted attempting that ;-;





Gamefreak, Make this the champion theme pls.


----------



## Chiarasu

RhinoK said:


> *Good luck surviving the hours of surfing.
> #TeamMagma *



I got stuck trying to find Sootopolis City for hours @.@" that dive spot.


----------



## Javocado

When Rayquaza descends from the sky to calm Kyogre and Groudon with those good graphics


----------



## RhinoK

Chiarasu said:


> I got stuck trying to find Sootopolis City for hours @.@" that dive spot.


WHY DON'T THEY HAVE MORE LAND IN SAPPHIRE AND LESS WATER IN RUBY??? It makes more sense


----------



## Jake

cool so theyre confirmed remakes.
as much as i wouldve loved a sequel i actually wanted remakes more

hopefully that add more to the SL b/cos i dont want to play somethin that i played 12 years ago just in an updated version


----------



## Momonoki

THE HYPE IS STRONG WITH THIS ONE.
Was this the announcment? Because if it is then i should subscribe to pokemons youtube channel tbh.


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> WHY DON'T THEY HAVE MORE LAND IN SAPPHIRE AND LESS WATER IN RUBY??? It makes more sense


Uh, those are the same thing. Both are more land.

Apart from that, Hoenn is based on Kyushu, so I think it's because of that (and time constraints) that the amount of land/sea won't be different in the two versions.


----------



## unravel

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Hyoshido

That was posted already ya doof.

But what can I say? Groundon has hella great moves with the funk.


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> Uh, those are the same thing. Both are more land.
> 
> Apart from that, Hoenn is based on Kyushu, so I think it's because of that (and time constraints) that the amount of land/sea won't be different in the two versions.



More Water hmphh

True 
But idk I think it makes their ambitions and goal make more sense


----------



## Aizu

Oh God I can't wait, time to pull the Nurse Joy Cosplay out again! But seriously this is awesome, now i want a Sinnoh Re-Make, them my life would be complete! (^v^)


----------



## Gandalf

Secret bases and collecting ash to make furnituerewwe;mf ndsnf';dkfs

*dies*


----------



## Kildor

I so can't wait for Nintendo's E3 announcements. 
*MY. BODY. IS READY.*


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> More Water hmphh
> 
> True
> But idk I think it makes their ambitions and goal make more sense


Sure, but even the games that did have version differences for the overworld had very minor differences. It was basically just a graphics change and nothing more. They'd have to code two separate overworlds if they were to make one version with more land and the other with more water, and I'm not sure if they're really willing to do that.



kildor22 said:


> View attachment 44889
> 
> I so can't wait for Nintendo's E3 announcements.
> *MY. BODY. IS READY.*


Remember when people were excited for the Xbox One?

Neither do I.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I don't know whether this has been mentioned but in the UK version of the announcement video the boxes look a little different to the general announcement video... The cases themselves are actually RED and BLUE not just the plain old white but people in the UK (And potentially the rest of Europe) are getting nice cases that match up with their respective titles! (I like this since I collect and display my physical games cases)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PGZExHjtKY


----------



## Reindeer

Colour Bandit said:


> I don't know whether this has been mentioned but in the UK version of the announcement video the boxes look a little different to the general announcement video... The cases themselves are actually RED and BLUE not just the plain old white but people in the UK (And potentially the rest of Europe) are getting nice cases that match up with their respective titles! (I like this since I collect and display my physical games cases)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PGZExHjtKY


Yeah, page 17.

We get the English versions here, so I'm excite for the colored cases.


----------



## Nerd House

Still waiting for Diancie lol.


----------



## Jake

Colour Bandit said:


> I don't know whether this has been mentioned but in the UK version of the announcement video the boxes look a little different to the general announcement video... The cases themselves are actually RED and BLUE not just the plain old white but people in the UK (And potentially the rest of Europe) are getting nice cases that match up with their respective titles! (I like this since I collect and display my physical games cases)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PGZExHjtKY



thats cool but id prefer white cases

hopefully australia doesnt copy europe his time round and we keep them white (yn)


----------



## Reindeer

Adol the Red said:


> Still waiting for Diancie lol.


Go watch the new movie in Japan and sit with your 3DS in the theater like those selfish idiots sit with their phones, just so you can download a Pokemon you'll probably never use.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Reindeer said:


> Yeah, page 17.
> 
> We get the English versions here, so I'm excite for the colored cases.



Ah, sorry, I keep jumping to the most recent posts so I've missed a lot of stuff 

I was talking to one of my friends about this today, she only got into Pokemon when B2/W2 came out but started off with HG (I lent it to her) since she knew most of the Pokemon from the first 2 gens and she is so excited about this since she never played RSE on the GBA! Hopefully she'll have time between Uni lectures to play this and to battle me


----------



## Zeiro

why wouldn't they be in hoenn?? i can't believe people thought it could be a new region


----------



## Chromie

Reindeer said:


> Yeah, page 17.
> 
> We get the English versions here, so I'm excite for the colored cases.



Meh, I'm downloading both games anyway so not a big loss if we don't get it in the US.


----------



## Gizmodo

IM SO EXCITED FOR THIS AHHH..
For my brothers they were so excited for FR/LG because those games were their childhood first..
Sapphire was my first pokemon game.. i was 6, and i adored it, i still have the file, with my team lol, ill have to get Torchic for old memories ^^
It also has fond memories bc it was the first game i could express myself fully (being a girl) (trans) bc i could pick a girl character and play as her ^^ and i was only 6/7 at this point but it felt so great

- - - Post Merge - - -

The 3ds has such a good library, thats now like 18 great games ill have..


----------



## oath2order

Yeah I found this.

I love amusing things like this


----------



## bloomwaker

Tumblr exploded yesterday, but some pretty funny stuff came out of it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

ERMAGHERD GEN 3 REMAKES JUST IN TIME FOR CHRISTMAS AND MY BIRTHDAY AHHHHHHHHH

I'm very excited, if it wasn't obvious.


----------



## Javocado

"Edit @ 15:38: The Japanese arm of The Pok?mon Company sent out an e-mail to all Daisuki Club members which ends up pointing out the differences to Groudon & Kyogre on the box-art, stating that they're showcasing "never before seen Pok?mon", the same terminology they used for Black & White Kyurem, as well as Mega Mewtwo Y upon their reveal, indicating that they are more than stylised artwork of the Pok?mon. We'll bring more on this as it comes"

credit: serebii.net


----------



## Reindeer

Javocado said:


> "Edit @ 15:38: The Japanese arm of The Pok?mon Company sent out an e-mail to all Daisuki Club members which ends up pointing out the differences to Groudon & Kyogre on the box-art, stating that they're showcasing "never before seen Pok?mon", the same terminology they used for Black & White Kyurem, as well as Mega Mewtwo Y upon their reveal, indicating that they are more than stylised artwork of the Pok?mon. We'll bring more on this as it comes"
> 
> credit: serebii.net


rayquaza red and blue amirite

Or just silly Mega forms.


----------



## Chromie

Reindeer said:


> rayquaza red and blue amirite
> 
> Or just silly Mega forms.



Dat Latias/Latios mega form right?


----------



## Shirohibiki

>mega plusle/minun
>what.jpg

BUT YEAH FULL REMAKES HNNNNNNNNN_GGGGGGGGGGG_
FEELS GOOD
/rides hype train 5ever

time to pick up emerald again and listen to DOSE TRUMPETS


----------



## poliwag0

I can't wait for the firered and leafgreen remakes that are going to be announced next year! 
*cries*

oh well, at least we'll probably get mega swampert
i hope it's cute


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> time to pick up emerald again and listen to DOSE TRUMPETS


What trump- AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


Actually, I just had a thought. If anything is gonna be added, why not add a Safari Zone like they did for the gen 2 remakes? X/Y's Friend Safari is pretty neat but the customizable Safari Zone was awesome.


----------



## Hyoshido

poliwag0 said:


> I can't wait for the firered and leafgreen remakes that are going to be announced next year!
> *cries*


Sarcasm is off the charts.

Give this winner a medal.


----------



## Javocado

Shirohibiki said:


> >mega plusle/minun
> >what.jpg
> 
> BUT YEAH FULL REMAKES HNNNNNNNNN_GGGGGGGGGGG_
> FEELS GOOD
> /rides hype train 5ever
> 
> time to pick up emerald again and listen to DOSE TRUMPETS



If they're gonna make mega pikachu clones then what about pikachu/raichu? :O

also way ahead of u



Spoiler


----------



## Reindeer

Javocado said:


> Spoiler


I just have to say that the poster behind you looks kinda terrifying at low quality. Especially Digby.


----------



## Javocado

Reindeer said:


> I just have to say that the poster behind you looks kinda terrifying at low quality. Especially Digby.



The Nook's eyes and Rover's look even creepier lol


----------



## bloomwaker

That poster might give me nightmares...




Be afraid.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Javocado said:


> If they're gonna make mega pikachu clones then what about pikachu/raichu? :O
> 
> also way ahead of u
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



LMFAO JAV BEAT ME TO MY GAEM oh no im too lazy to take a selfie (also too ugly, quick someone photoshop a copy with a dog)

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait no i got it


Spoiler: me irl w pokeymanz






yes good


----------



## togepixels

*blows trumpet obnoxiously loudly*


----------



## BigZombieMonkey

A lot of people seem to be getting very excited about this, personally I'm only just learning to deal with all the new stuff in X and Y as the last one I played prior to X and Y were the originals :/

My daughters birthday is in November and she's been bugging the life out of me for a Pokemon game so I can imagine this would probably be a great game for her but my only concerns will be in the difficulty? What do you think? Would it be too much for a 6 year old as the depth X and Y seem to have leaves me wondering sometimes and I don't want her to get upset if I don't know how to help her out :/


----------



## Javocado

CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR THIS REMASTERED IF WE DO GET A BATTLE FRONTIER AHHHHHH


----------



## Shirohibiki

BigZombieMonkey said:


> A lot of people seem to be getting very excited about this, personally I'm only just learning to deal with all the new stuff in X and Y as the last one I played prior to X and Y were the originals :/
> 
> My daughters birthday is in November and she's been bugging the life out of me for a Pokemon game so I can imagine this would probably be a great game for her but my only concerns will be in the difficulty? What do you think? Would it be too much for a 6 year old as the depth X and Y seem to have leaves me wondering sometimes and I don't want her to get upset if I don't know how to help her out :/



dude theyve made pokemon so painfully easy over the years, your 6 yr old will have zero trouble. they RID the game of poison outside of battle completely, you get health pots before every gym, etc. ive watched them nerf things over and over and its honestly kind of disheartening butttt yeah. i guess i dont mind it. anyway like i said, with how easy theyve made everything your daughter will have no trouble.


----------



## Holla

Shirohibiki said:


> dude theyve made pokemon so painfully easy over the years, your 6 yr old will have zero trouble. they RID the game of poison outside of battle completely, you get health pots before every gym, etc. ive watched them nerf things over and over and its honestly kind of disheartening butttt yeah. i guess i dont mind it. anyway like i said, with how easy theyve made everything your daughter will have no trouble.



This exactly. ^^^^ it's great for kids to help them grasp the basic concepts of how to play Pokemon, but us experts/semi experts who have played these games for years feel like the games are way too easy now. I restarted my Emerald game a couple months ago and enjoyed the difficulty of it way more than X/Y or any of those B/W games. I hope Nintendo finds a fix to this, maybe include difficultly modes that we can choose from before we start the game. Beginner, Normal, Expert modes or something.


----------



## Jawile

Spoiler: spoiler if you havent completed x/y











well looking back through some older posts on here i just found out that i'm not the first to post these
sorry


----------



## Shirohibiki

Holla said:


> This exactly. ^^^^ it's great for kids to help them grasp the basic concepts of how to play Pokemon, but us experts/semi experts who have played these games for years feel like the games are way too easy now. I restarted my Emerald game a couple months ago and enjoyed the difficulty of it way more than X/Y or any of those B/W games. I hope Nintendo finds a fix to this, maybe include difficultly modes that we can choose from before we start the game. Beginner, Normal, Expert modes or something.



LMFAO REAL TALK THO EMERALD IS SO HARDDDDDDDD. i think you have to grind more in older gens like that and i _hate grinding non-trainers RIP ME_
im not sure theyll ever do modes. and im not entirely sure if i want them to? i mean ig uess i wouldnt mind (give is more than 1 savefile nintendo) but yeah it was kind of...weird...to watch imo.
i feel like a vanilla wow player saying how "easy" wow is today oh my god


----------



## poliwag0

Actually I changed my mind. I'm super excited for this!  Yay Mudkip, my 3rd favourite Pokemon!
I'm still going to whine when firered/leaf green remakes get announced next year though

- - - Post Merge - - -



BigZombieMonkey said:


> A lot of people seem to be getting very excited about this, personally I'm only just learning to deal with all the new stuff in X and Y as the last one I played prior to X and Y were the originals :/
> 
> My daughters birthday is in November and she's been bugging the life out of me for a Pokemon game so I can imagine this would probably be a great game for her but my only concerns will be in the difficulty? What do you think? Would it be too much for a 6 year old as the depth X and Y seem to have leaves me wondering sometimes and I don't want her to get upset if I don't know how to help her out :/



Pokemon was really hard for me when I was 6 because I didn't understand types or moves or anything. So you might have to help her a bit. Although I think I tried to solo with a ditto so that might be the reason


----------



## ShinySandwich

Mega Swampert please!


----------



## Boidoh

I don't think the box art hints at anything. I have a Kyorge and Groudon in Pokemon X, and they look as if its their normal model. I'm guessing that OR/AS will be reusing the old models, BUT, every different set of Pokemon games use different sprites. Do you think that they will use different models in OR/AS?


----------



## RhinoK

poliwag0 said:


> Actually I changed my mind. I'm super excited for this!  Yay Mudkip, my 3rd favourite Pokemon!
> I'm still going to whine when *firered/leaf green remakes *get announced next year though



uhm
I seriously seriously SERIOUSLY doubt that'd happen
It is a remake
We already saw Kanto in HG/SS (which, let's be honest, would be the better remake to remake)
Those two games' only purpose was because there was no way to transfer pokemon to Gen III and therefore impossible to complete the Pokedex, with a lot of the Johto and Kanto pokemon not being available in Hoenn


----------



## Holla

I don't know if someone already posted this, but this is from Serebii.net:



> Following its reveal yesterday, there has been some question as to the actual content of Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire, as to whether they're remakes or new versions due to the wording of the announcement. During the Investor Briefing today, Satoru Iwata confirmed that Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire are full-remakes of the 2002 releases, Pok?mon Ruby & Sapphire.



Sounds like they are in fact remakes!!! These are absolutely the most exciting games for me! Even more than X and Y!  Can't wait!


----------



## toxapex

OMEGAwd I can't wait to get Ruby!


----------



## Zeiro

RhinoK said:


> uhm
> I seriously seriously SERIOUSLY doubt that'd happen
> It is a remake
> We already saw Kanto in HG/SS (which, let's be honest, would be the better remake to remake)
> Those two games' only purpose was because there was no way to transfer pokemon to Gen III and therefore impossible to complete the Pokedex, with a lot of the Johto and Kanto pokemon not being available in Hoenn


FireRed and LeafGreen were made because of lack of Kanto Pokemon in Hoenn and incompatibility between Gen 1/2 and Gen 3.

HeartGold and SoulSilver were made because they wanted newer fans to experience Johto.


----------



## whimsy

BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHH


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

So excited for this game. X and Y were fantastic sequels for the pokemon series but didn't quite suit me that well. Hoping these give me a change of heart like they did years ago when I first played them.


----------



## Byngo

Holla said:


> I don't know if someone already posted this, but this is from Serebii.net:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like they are in fact remakes!!! These are absolutely the most exciting games for me! Even more than X and Y!  Can't wait!



Which means it will be based in Hoenn?


----------



## Zeiro

why would they NOT be remakes based in Hoenn?


----------



## Byngo

Reizo said:


> why would they NOT be remakes based in Hoenn?



I don't know, I just seen when Jake. made a wall of text how it might not be in Hoenn and I was like "oh shat"


----------



## Javocado

Did anyone actually beat all of the Battle Frontier? lol


----------



## Jake

Lunatic said:


> I don't know, I just seen when Jake. made a wall of text how it might not be in Hoenn and I was like "oh shat"




yea but that was when we didnt know if they were sequels or remakes

a few hours or somethin after that post idk Iwata said they were remakes, so say hello to hoenn


oops i forgot i was a member of the daisuki pokemon club LOL

for anyone wondering here is the email that says the groudon and kyogre are new pokemon or w/e (i would post the original japanese but my browser keeps translating it even when i tell it not to)








also in the email was a link to the japanese site for the games, idk if it's been posted already but here it is if it hasnt - tho there isnt anything there atm
> http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/oras/?re_adpcnt=7sj_st


----------



## Reindeer

Javocado said:


> Did anyone actually beat all of the Battle Frontier? lol


The Emerald Frontier was pretty hard. I didn't feel like completing it.

I did complete the Platinum Frontier, though.


----------



## Jake

i think i only beat one person in the emerald frontier


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jake. said:


> i think i only beat one person in the emerald frontier



i probably beat zero
i never... do those things OOPS,,,,,,
postgame i usually just grind my babies on their way to 100 if i can and work on the pokedex sgfjsg


----------



## oath2order

Yeah I sucked at the Frontier.


----------



## virulus

im so happy about this like it was my entire childhood ;w;

this time i will finish the frontier and get all pokemon!!!


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> i probably beat zero
> i never... do those things OOPS,,,,,,
> postgame i usually just grind my babies on their way to 100 if i can and work on the pokedex sgfjsg


haha who even works on their pokedexes anymore

just transfer pokemon and done wow so hard

thanks pokemon bank


----------



## Javocado

I only got the Silver symbol from Lucy, it was very hard for the silver symbol!
But yeah this time around if there's a frontier i'm gonna slay it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> haha who even works on their pokedexes anymore
> 
> just transfer pokemon and done wow so hard
> 
> thanks pokemon bank



i never completed the pokedex so that would be why transferring didnt do it all for me PP -quietly goes to pokegen the rest-


----------



## Kildor

Reindeer said:


> Sure, but even the games that did have version differences for the overworld had very minor differences. It was basically just a graphics change and nothing more. They'd have to code two separate overworlds if they were to make one version with more land and the other with more water, and I'm not sure if they're really willing to do that.
> 
> 
> Remember when people were excited for the Xbox One?
> 
> Neither do I.



I didn't even know people were hyped about the XBone.


----------



## virulus

Reindeer said:


> haha who even works on their pokedexes anymore
> 
> just transfer pokemon and done wow so hard
> 
> thanks pokemon bank


I completed everything (except pokebank only pokemon) before bank came out on X/Y! It's just more rewarding c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> I didn't even know people were hyped about the XBone.



I thought everyone thought it was terrible lol


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> i never completed the pokedex so that would be why transferring didnt do it all for me PP -quietly goes to pokegen the rest-


I remember when I completed my Gen 2 Pokedex (minus Celebi). Those were the good days.

I've had my Pokedex complete since Platinum and just kept transferring, it's kinda sad.



kildor22 said:


> I didn't even know people were hyped about the XBone.


The funny thing is that the hidden text shows up in the quote.



virulus said:


> I completed everything (except pokebank only pokemon) before bank came out on X/Y! It's just more rewarding c:


I did too, I remember it being not that terrible. The worst Pokedex to complete was Gen 5, because suddenly all the Pokemon had their evolutions at like level 60. WHY


----------



## virulus

Reindeer said:


> I did too, I remember it being not that terrible. The worst Pokedex to complete was Gen 5, because suddenly all the Pokemon had their evolutions at like level 60. WHY



I hated that so much. Like i was 2 off finishing and their evo levels were 55 and 60 and it was like are you kidding me

but im so excited to just complete everything not he first game(s) i ever played omg


----------



## Chiarasu

Gandalf said:


> Secret bases and collecting ash to make furnituerewwe;mf ndsnf';dkfs
> 
> *dies*



Yes the coveted Pretty Desk and Chair~


----------



## Aizu

Since this is a Hoenn based game, does that mean we won't see any fairy types/Kalos Pok?s? And will me start having to ask if their Hoenn Bred, if so I'll stop Masudering for Kalos bred then.


----------



## Murray

cant wait for this - probs wont be one where i get hundreds of hours out of it, but it should still get its moneys worth. I kinda hope they throw in some unique gimmicks like for eg walking with your pokemon in hg/ss just to make it more interesting.

i have played the heck out of sapphire on an emulator so i hope i dont get bored!


----------



## Jake

Lita_Chan said:


> Since this is a Hoenn based game, does that mean we won't see any fairy types/Kalos Pok?s? And will me start having to ask if their Hoenn Bred, if so I'll stop Masudering for Kalos bred then.


i doubt it. even tho it's a remake of Gen 3 its still classed as a Gen 6 game. also iirc FR/LG and HG/SS were based off their first two regions, and in FR/LG you could still gen hoenn pokemon, and HG/SS you could get hoenn and sinnoh (and you could even get some sinnoh pokemon before the E4, assuming they evolved from kanto/johto pokemon - ambipom, yanmega, mamoswine).
so nope, i really really really doubt they'd boycott Gen 6



Murray said:


> cant wait for this - probs wont be one where i get hundreds of hours out of it, but it should still get its moneys worth. I kinda hope they throw in some unique gimmicks like for eg walking with your pokemon in hg/ss just to make it more interesting.
> 
> i have played the heck out of sapphire on an emulator so i hope i dont get bored!


yea i kinda agree with this. I really don't have any memories from RSE, but I had a lot from GSC, and that was why I was hesitant about the Gen2 remakes first, because I loved the originals, and I wanted there to be something in the remakes to make it more interesting so it wasn't disappointing, and it wasnt.
But I dont feel much for RSe and yeah, my biggest fear is that ill find it boring lol


----------



## RhinoK

*We get the first Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire footage on Sunday*


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> i doubt it. even tho it's a remake of Gen 3 its still classed as a Gen 6 game. also iirc FR/LG and HG/SS were based off their first two regions, and in FR/LG you could still gen hoenn pokemon, and HG/SS you could get hoenn and sinnoh (and you could even get some sinnoh pokemon before the E4, assuming they evolved from kanto/johto pokemon - ambipom, yanmega, mamoswine).
> so nope, i really really really doubt they'd boycott Gen 6


I know that in FR/LG it was impossible to get anything beyond Gen 1 Pokemon before you beat the Champion. After that you could start exploring and catch Pokemon from other regions, but before that the game would start evolving into a Gen 2/3 Pokemon and just be like "lol whoops what was that all about".

I don't think the same lock was in place in HG/SS, though I may be wrong.

But if they were to remove a typing they'd have to remove it completely. They didn't do that for FR/LG, seeing as Dark and Steel were in the game in full, and Pokemon like Magnemite had their Gen 2 typing on them. So at least in that aspect I can't see them changing the game.


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> I don't think the same lock was in place in HG/SS, though I may be wrong.



ya the lock wasn't in HG/SS

I remember when I restarted my HG version and I traded in a gible before I beat the E4.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> *We get the first Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire footage on Sunday*



PRAISE DA LOOOOORD


----------



## hemming1996

yesyesyesyes

i am getting so bored of x and y, hopefully i wont get bored of OR and AS within 2 weeks of buying it.


----------



## RhinoK

I'm excited for Sunday. I'm curious whether or not we'd be able to change outfits (alternating between R/S/E outfits would be a novelty heh) if contests will return, if we'll keep the Brendan/May protagonists, what (let's be honest it's practically confirmed) Sceptile's or Swampert's mega forms will look like, if one of them (Blaziken's popularity and the fact he/she/it already has one) get's an another mega evolution, if the graphics are in a similar style to X/Y, etc. 
Well, excited is an understatement but even so


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> I'm excited for Sunday. I'm curious whether or not we'd be able to change outfits (alternating between R/S/E outfits would be a novelty heh) if contests will return, if we'll keep the Brendan/May protagonists, what (let's be honest it's practically confirmed) Sceptile's or Swampert's mega forms will look like, if one of them (Blaziken's popularity and the fact he/she/it already has one) get's an another mega evolution, if the graphics are in a similar style to X/Y, etc.
> Well, excited is an understatement but even so


They won't reveal all of that right away. I think if we're gonna see Megas of Sceptile and Swampert it'll be much closer to the release date.

I think they'll just show some gameplay, maybe something from the opening or a cutscene, and that's it.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Really excited for this game, I got really bored of X/Y quickly after doing pretty much everything, so very excited to get this when it releases. Being able to walk with your pokemon again would be fantastic as well.


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> They won't reveal all of that right away. I think if we're gonna see Megas of Sceptile and Swampert it'll be much closer to the release date.
> 
> I think they'll just show some gameplay, maybe something from the opening or a cutscene, and that's it.



I should have paragraphed

I went off topic
I wouldn't expect it'd be too long now
everything always gets leaked anyway woops


----------



## Louis

Could someone elaborate how the game will be? The announcement says it will be 2D with 3D effects. Do they mean 2D sprites/3D battles or 3D gameplay/cinema 3D?


----------



## Reindeer

Louis said:


> Could someone elaborate how the game will be? The announcement says it will be 2D with 3D effects. Do they mean 2D sprites/3D battles or 3D gameplay/cinema 3D?


X/Y were pretty much 2D with 3D effects, since the 3D only worked during certain parts. We'll know for sure on Sunday, though.


----------



## HopelesslyAlone15

I'M GETTING ON THE HYPE TRAIN. OMG I WANT IT NOOOOOOOOW!!!


----------



## Javocado

RhinoK said:


> *We get the first Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire footage on Sunday*



DO WE REALLY OMG I'M GONNA CRY HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ME


----------



## Laurina

I'm actually excited for this. I'm probably going to get Alpha Sapphire since I played Ruby on my Gameboy Advance. Ruby and Sapphire were great games, but a remake now gives them so much potential hopefully they go beyond our expectations.


----------



## Libra

I don't think I've ever played Ruby or Sapphire (or, if I did, then I can't remember it, but I doubt it), so this will be a new game for me. ^_^ I'll be looking forward to finding out more about it! (And I'll probably get Alpha Sapphire, just because I like the name better, haha.)


----------



## Reindeer

Libra said:


> I don't think I've ever played Ruby or Sapphire (or, if I did, then I can't remember it, but I doubt it), so this will be a new game for me. ^_^ I'll be looking forward to finding out more about it! (And I'll probably get Alpha Sapphire, just because I like the name better, haha.)






A WITCH
BURN HER

lol, just kidding. When'd you get into Pokemon?


----------



## poliwag0

Libra said:


> I don't think I've ever played Ruby or Sapphire (or, if I did, then I can't remember it, but I doubt it), so this will be a new game for me. ^_^ I'll be looking forward to finding out more about it! (And I'll probably get Alpha Sapphire, just because I like the name better, haha.)



oh good, I thought I was the only one who never played ruby/sapphire.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i loaded my emerald cartridge last night and it told me the internal battery died :''''''''''''''''''''')

but yay for footage on sunday, too bad im going to be out all day!! im sure they wont give us much but itll be nice to see some stuff uvu


----------



## TheWonky

Although I doubt it will be much I will update the main thread late tomorrow or early Sunday with any news they give us!


----------



## RhinoK

I think we'll get a lot
It's nothing new I suppose
It is a remake


----------



## Byngo

RhinoK said:


> I think we'll get a lot
> It's nothing new I suppose
> It is a remake



I think it will almost feel like a new game, considering gen 3 ended like what, 9 years ago? The update in graphics alone will make the game e feel like new


----------



## Gingersnap

Is it a little too early to ask what game everyones going to pick?


----------



## poliwag0

Gingersnap said:


> Is it a little too early to ask what game everyones going to pick?



I'm picking Alpha Sapphire because Groudon is ugly.
I think Alpha Sapphire will be much more popular because they're literally called alpha and omega, which makes sapphire sound better. Unless it's like earthbound where omega is better.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I wonder if its gonna be exactly like the original with better graphics or if they'll add new gameplay or something. Either  way I'll get it (Alpha Sapphire) since I don't remember the game too well since I haven't played it in about 6 years.


----------



## RhinoK

poliwag0 said:


> I'm picking Alpha Sapphire because Groudon is ugly.
> I think Alpha Sapphire will be much more popular because they're literally called alpha and omega, which makes sapphire sound better. Unless it's like earthbound where omega is better.



How does it make Sapphire sound better?


----------



## Carlee

RhinoK said:


> How does it make Sapphire sound better?



They mean because Alpha is higher in status than omega.
I personally am getting Omega Ruby as it was my first Hoenn game and is my birthstone. Also, I dislike Kyogre


----------



## RhinoK

Carlee said:


> They mean because Alpha is higher in status than omega.
> I personally am getting Omega Ruby as it was my first Hoenn game and is my birthstone. Also, I dislike Kyogre



Well that makes sense now

I'm getting Ruby too, I prefer Team Magma and Groudon. But I also like the colour blue? So I'm stuck in conflict. If only they remade Emerald.
I find it odd how Ruby outsold Sapphire but now people are choosing Alpha Sapphire


----------



## Shirohibiki

Gingersnap said:


> Is it a little too early to ask what game everyones going to pick?



i cant decide )': i like groudon better, but.....
**** gen 3 was long ago enough that i got both versions
maybe i should just get both lmao. perhaps will start with ruby?? but im??? so torn??? i love kyogre too and i love both of the teams AND???????????????????????
help


----------



## Heisenberg

Super excited for the music.


----------



## Murmur

Gingersnap said:


> Is it a little too early to ask what game everyones going to pick?



oh MAn, well I really hope to buy Alpha Sapphire. Even though Ruby was the game I initially picked up first from Hoenn, I think since they're doing a ""fresh take"" on all of this, maybe I should too and try the Sapphire version of things? idk, i'm just so happy they're continuing doing remakes of older games, it'll be pretty cool all around

it'd be funny if they did a remake of Fire Red, it'd be a remake of a remake >


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

What makes me excited is that these games are releasing this year, not too long from now. That means Nintendo had already been working on these for a few years. I hope they gave some more thought to the story and such for the games.


----------



## poliwag0

Murmur said:


> it'd be funny if they did a remake of Fire Red, it'd be a remake of a remake >



And then they can keep remaking it every ten years until it's called Super Sparkly Awesome Epic Amazing Fire Red.
I think they will remake it though. 

I'm going to play X with Mudkip as my second starter (instead of the kanto starter) to celebrate Alpha Sapphire and Omega Ruby!


----------



## tylarlar

Sapphire was one of my favorites!!  Excitement!


----------



## Ricardo

RhinoK said:


> *We get the first Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire footage on Sunday*



I'm pretty excited about the gameplay. I think we will get footage of Littleroot Town or something small like that. 

FYI giancarloparimango11 will be streaming Pokemon Get TV on his youtube channel tomorrow around 4:00 pm Pacific Time, for anyone wants to see the footage live.


----------



## RhinoK

Ricardo said:


> I'm pretty excited about the gameplay. I think we will get footage of Littleroot Town or something small like that.
> 
> FYI giancarloparimango11 will be streaming Pokemon Get TV on his youtube channel tomorrow around 4:00 pm Pacific Time, for anyone wants to see the footage live.


That'd be 12AM here.
I don't think I'd be able to sleep but I don't know if I'm willing to waste all that mobile data 
Could someone live blog/update this thread whilst it's on? 
I might just drop in and out on the video I guess


----------



## TheWonky

I'll put the livestream in the main thread if you want?


----------



## kite

Ricardo said:


> I'm pretty excited about the gameplay. I think we will get footage of Littleroot Town or something small like that.
> 
> FYI giancarloparimango11 will be streaming Pokemon Get TV on his youtube channel tomorrow around 4:00 pm Pacific Time, for anyone wants to see the footage live.



I checked out his channel and nabbed this off his video:




I really hope that the trailing Pokemon feature comes back!


----------



## Jake

oh has the stream already happened?

oh nvm that pic didn't come from the stream its fanmade

https://www.google.com.au/search?tb...1YgKKV-WccF450ROY3UuDb4kSHUaNIiDVWGNtoa0WtCCN


----------



## kite

That's an awesome fanmade pic! 

I still hope it happens. ;w;


----------



## Zeiro

omg!! new coro coro scans leaked already. these show that rayquaza will have two different mega evolutions depending on the mega stone appearing in each game (rayquazanite alpha and rayquazanite omega). check it out!!



Spoiler


----------



## TheWonky

Thats so fake, if thats real I now have no faith in these games..


----------



## Aizu

Dialga and Palkia Rip-Offs? I have no hope for a Gen 4 re-make


----------



## Gandalf

Lita_Chan said:


> Dialga and Palkia Rip-Offs? I have no hope for a Gen 4 re-make



Calm ya farm. They aren't real.


----------



## Aizu

Gandalf said:


> Calm ya farm. They aren't real.



Lol, I didn't think they were real


----------



## Jellieyz

I quite like a gen 4 re-make. It was the first pokemon game I played fully. I played blue when I was a kid but then I was just ooh cool pokemon! Ahaha

Still so excited for this game. Generation 3 is the only generation in which I haven't played in.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reizo said:


> omg!! new coro coro scans leaked already. these show that rayquaza will have two different mega evolutions depending on the mega stone appearing in each game (rayquazanite alpha and rayquazanite omega). check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



i laughed so goddamn hard oMFGG IT LOOKS SO SILLY

also yes pls to the faux screenshot wtb pokemon following us again

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM STILL LAUGHING OVER PALKIA-RAYQUAZAS LEGS


----------



## Reindeer

Reizo said:


> omg!! new coro coro scans leaked already. these show that rayquaza will have two different mega evolutions depending on the mega stone appearing in each game (rayquazanite alpha and rayquazanite omega). check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I really hope you made this to see how many people would fall for it. Because it's hilarious.


----------



## Gizmodo

Going to replay leaf green and heartgold before this comes back out ^^
i just cant wait, ive never played Sapphire since that first time when i was 7.. since i could never bear to delete my file ( same with my Pokemon Yellow/Silver etc, so thats why the remakes are good


----------



## Jake

anyone know how much longer until the jp. tv show airs?

i think its around 12 hours or somethin, but not sure exactly. i know its around the time i wake up but just wanna know for sure


----------



## RhinoK

I saw a pic of Mega Sceptile on Tumblr from an apparent CoroCoro leak
After looking at those Rayquaza leaks I doubt it was legit

- - - Post Merge - - -

I saw a pic of Mega Sceptile on Tumblr from an apparent CoroCoro leak
After looking at those Rayquaza leaks I doubt it was legit


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

One looks like Dialga and the other Palkia. COINCEDENCE?

I'm still excited.


----------



## Nerd House

How about we wait for official announcements from official sources instead of relying on "leaks" that are very easy to fake? Kthx.


----------



## Aizu

RhinoK said:


> I saw a pic of Mega Sceptile on Tumblr from an apparent CoroCoro leak
> After looking at those Rayquaza leaks I doubt it was legit
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I saw a pic of Mega Sceptile on Tumblr from an apparent CoroCoro leak
> After looking at those Rayquaza leaks I doubt it was legit



That leak looks pretty legitimate to me ^_−☆


----------



## Libra

Reindeer said:


> When'd you get into Pokemon?



Hm... Well, if you're talking about actually _owning_ a game and playing it on a _console_, I'd have to say Diamond (and given that it came out in Europe in July 2007, I'm going to say August or September 2007). Followed by Platinum, HeartGold, Black (I never played Black 2 or White 2, because I didn't like Platinum all that much, and I didn't want a repeat of a game I had to force myself to actually finish) and now X.

But if I can also count playing a game as a ROM version (on an emulator), then we're talking about First Gen, though I honestly can't remember if that was Red, Green or Blue then (I know it was one of those and I also remember playing Yellow). As for when; I know it was 10 years or more ago, so 2004 or before?

Anyway, to me this game will be new, so I'm quite excited about it (though I have no idea yet who I'll choose as a starter, might go with a Fire-type this time!).


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> I saw a pic of Mega Sceptile on Tumblr from an apparent CoroCoro leak
> After looking at those Rayquaza leaks I doubt it was legit


Would you say you were _sceptical_ about it?

Seriously though, I'd love to see it. I like watching all the fake stuff fly by with every new Pokemon game.


----------



## Solar

Jake. said:


> anyone know how much longer until the jp. tv show airs?
> 
> i think its around 12 hours or somethin, but not sure exactly. i know its around the time i wake up but just wanna know for sure



7:30 JST. I don't really know the conversion but there is online for that.


----------



## Reindeer

Benmjy said:


> 7:30 JST. I don't really know the conversion but there is online for that.


That's 7 hours from now.

5:30PM EST I think.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I wanna watch has anyone linked it in the thread? Also what time in EST will it be?


----------



## TheWonky

Do you guys want me to put the stream in the main thread??


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> Would you say you were _sceptical_ about it?
> 
> Seriously though, I'd love to see it. I like watching all the fake stuff fly by with every new Pokemon game.


Bye (that means make more puns)
Idk ill try and find it

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I wanna watch has anyone linked it in the thread? Also what time in EST will it be?


7PM EST I think

It's in 6 hours and 50 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -



DrewDiddy1996 said:


> I wanna watch has anyone linked it in the thread? Also what time in EST will it be?


7PM EST I think

It's in 6 hours and 50 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found Mega Sceptile
Up to you if you believe it or not

Alpha and Omega?
Beginning and the end?
Beginning of space (Palkia Rayquaza??) and time (Dialga Rayquaza??) And the end of space and time?? 
Idk assuming those leaks are real

Also I heard about Mega Plusle and Mega Minun
Remember Pokemon Plus and Minus??? Idk if that's got anything to do with anything


----------



## lem

I'm really excited about this.

I was a huge fan of Pokemon Ruby and honestly still have my GBA and play it sometimes...

I can only imagine how great this is going to be!


----------



## Colour Bandit

I've just pulled out my GBA and my copy of Emerald that all my pokemon have been transferred off of, and am now playing through it with the aim to have beaten the E4 by the time ORAS release. It will compete with ESO but I'll try play Emerald every evening.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Count me in! Until we wait to see some gameplay footage...


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

TheWonky said:


> Do you guys want me to put the stream in the main thread??



Yes can you please link it on the thread. So is it 7 or 7:30? I'm so excited to see some gameplay footage. ^_^


----------



## TheWonky

Ok, I'll put Gian's stream in the main thread for everyone.


----------



## kite

lem said:


> I'm really excited about this.
> 
> I was a huge fan of Pokemon Ruby and honestly still have my GBA and play it sometimes...
> 
> I can only imagine how great this is going to be!



So was I! I still have my Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald.

I played the heck out of those games.


----------



## TheWonky

Updated the main thread, check it out


----------



## Shirohibiki

TheWonky said:


> Updated the main thread, check it out



i feel dumb because i never know what the "main thread" is. i checked pokemon general but that seems to be just battles going on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i feel this video is very relevant to the remakes (was linked on a thread on another site about the stream)


----------



## Ricardo

TheWonky said:


> Ok, I'll put Gian's stream in the main thread for everyone.



I just learned that ZephrySonic will be streaming the gameplay as well in 20 minutes from this post. IDK if Gian will make it to 3:30 my time (start up time of the show).

Here's a link to his stream
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1_Ko8qrTwE


----------



## Shirohibiki

Ricardo said:


> I just learned that ZephrySonic will be streaming the gameplay as well in 20 minutes from this post. IDK if Gian will make it to 3:30 my time (start up time of the show).
> 
> Here's a link to his stream
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1_Ko8qrTwE



giancarlo is delaying his stream because theyre apparently showing a pokemon episode or something; i think zephrysonic is showing it all.

EITHER WAY GET HYPED


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel dumb because i never know what the "main thread" is. i checked pokemon general but that seems to be just battles going on.


He meant the first post of this thread.

I hope I can stay awake until it's shown.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> He meant the first post of this thread.
> 
> I hope I can stay awake until it's shown.



i now  feel even dumber
if u cant ill take screenshots 4 u ok
its going to be brendan walking in a circle around littleroot anyway so eh lmfao


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> i now  feel even dumber
> if u cant ill take screenshots 4 u ok
> its going to be brendan walking in a circle around littleroot anyway so eh lmfao


Yes but will he have a Mudkip following him?!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> Yes but will he have a Mudkip following him?!



I SURE AS HELL HOPE SO


----------



## Solar

The stream has started early, he's kinda just talking right now


----------



## TheWonky

The reason i'm not  putting Zephyr's on is because it will be harder to sort through the stream once it's over as he will show the whole show. Gian will most likely just show the ORAS stuff.
Anyway, he sure as hell better have a mudkip following him..

- - - Post Merge - - -

On the stream he was cooking and then he made a pokeball out of rice , but, who the hell puts cream cheese witb rice o.e


----------



## Ricardo

Dang another 30 mins+ of wait time. I didn't know they would be starting with the anime. Sorry guys and gals.

And here I was ready with some pizza and cold drink


----------



## monochrom3

I guess it's time for me to back to sleep then.

(it's 5:30 am in my place so)


----------



## Reindeer

I wish the guy in the stream would shut the hell up.


----------



## kite

I tried to make an effort to see the video on time, only to be 20 minutes late... but I'm laughing that I didn't miss anything! :'D


----------



## RhinoK

omg omg its a mega evolution


----------



## Reindeer

Hahahaha, that cop-out.

Thanks, Obama.


----------



## RhinoK

what
the
hell
was 
that


----------



## Solar

Ughhh that troll showwww


----------



## kite

I'm glad I sat in for only 8 minutes, that was disappointing. D:


----------



## Shirohibiki

holy **** i was watching the thread on the other site i cant breahte

literally kyogre and groudon (groudon in water)
it seemed like the opening  fight scene I CANT STOP LAUGHING I WAITED LIKE AN HOUR AND AH ALF FOR THAT GOOD

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00DyEDmQ83s

here guys nintendo posted what we all waited 2 hours to see


----------



## kite

Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** i was watching the thread on the other site i cant breahte
> 
> literally kyogre and groudon (groudon in water)
> it seemed like the opening  fight scene I CANT STOP LAUGHING I WAITED LIKE AN HOUR AND AH ALF FOR THAT GOOD



Watch everyone gets trolled again by them just putting up another 5 second clip of Kyogre this time


----------



## RhinoK

I'm laughing because everyone was like heh at the VERY LEAST it'll be something showing Littleroot or something and there were few (or maybe only me) expecting a lot of footage and then we get like 2 or 3 seconds??? and it doesnt really show anything besides groudon jumping up in water


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00DyEDmQ83s
> 
> here guys nintendo posted what we all waited 2 hours to see


That's actually a bit more than what we saw, but it does confirm that it's simply the appearance scene of the legendaries.


----------



## bloomwaker

They still don't look the way they do in the box art, so I'm still thinking mega-evolution or something along those lines. That was a long wait for such a short clip, but they say they're showing more next week. Hopefully it's more than 30 seconds. ;;


----------



## Shirohibiki

apparently this is standard. been reading http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=815653&page=21
we'll have to wait for corocoro for real news, and E3 i guess
they may show some stuff on this show next weekend, but it wont be more than what we got today

wow
im still laughing like omfg, i wasnt around for HG/SS release hype so this is my first letdown  bless u nintendo


----------



## kite

Shirohibiki said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00DyEDmQ83s
> 
> here guys nintendo posted what we all waited 2 hours to see



HAHA oh man. *wipes tear*

Nintendo is such a tease.


----------



## Jake

Is literally all they showed them jumping out of the water??


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I waited all day and sat in the stream for almost 2 hours for that. XD


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> Is literally all they showed them jumping out of the water??


And a covered up 3DS screen. So mysterious~


----------



## RhinoK

basically yes


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jake. said:


> Is literally all they showed them jumping out of the water??



yes, im going to assume this is like, the intro sort of thing? where they battle each other and then rayquaza comes down to **** their **** and whatever

but dat groudon in water tho


----------



## Jake

Wow so happy I didn't get up early to watch that.
They're making me so unexcited for this game it's not even funny


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> yes, im going to assume this is like, the intro sort of thing? where they battle each other and then rayquaza comes down to **** their **** and whatever
> 
> but dat groudon in water tho


No, no. It's from right after they awaken. They appear out of the sea after escaping from the cave, then their ability activates. Drought for Groudon, and whatever Kyogre has. That's basically it.

The whole Rayquaza thing was in Mossdeep, so there would be houses and crap in the distance.

*Edit:* The bit in this video:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jake. said:


> Wow so happy I didn't get up early to watch that.
> They're making me so unexcited for this game it's not even funny



my hype is bleeding i think
but to be fair, ive never seen a nintendo troll before so.  theres a first time for everything! (at least though if we'd gotten brendan walking around littleroot we wouldve seen how the overworld is (AND IF POKEMON FOLLOW YOU) and stuff. but no they made sure we had even less than the HG/SS reveal rofl)


----------



## RhinoK

well it does give some info
they seem to be reusing the cel-shaded graphics from XY
but then again we kinda knew that i suppose


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> No, no. It's from right after they awaken. They appear out of the sea after escaping from the cave, then their ability activates. Drought for Groudon, and whatever Kyogre has. That's basically it.
> 
> The whole Rayquaza thing was in Mossdeep, so there would be houses and crap in the distance.



ooooh okay
torrent??? uh?? yeah nvm i dont remember either
I THINK IM THE ONLY ONE WHO THINKS ITS FUNNY THAT GROUDON WAS STANDING IN THE WATER LIKE A DUMBASS LIKE COULDNT THEY HAVE PUT HIM _ON A ROCK_


----------



## RhinoK

Shirohibiki said:


> my hype is bleeding i think
> but to be fair, ive never seen a nintendo troll before so.


Nintendo's June 2013 Nintendo Direct
Nintendo E3 2012


----------



## Shirohibiki

RhinoK said:


> well it does give some info
> they seem to be reusing the cel-shaded graphics from XY
> but then again we kinda knew that i suppose



i dont know if there was any question that they were using the XY engine. :s


----------



## Jinglefruit

I learnt my lesson not to expect anything that big from Pokemon Sunday in BW times, though they did have the odd bit of info a day or two before Corocoro a couple times for XY. I'm not sure whether to hope for news from Corocoro in the next day or two or pessimistically accept there won't be anything meaingful until Nintendos E3 direct.


----------



## Shirohibiki

RhinoK said:


> Nintendo's June 2013 Nintendo Direct
> Nintendo E3 2012



TRUE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> I learnt my lesson not to expect anything that big from Pokemon Sunday in BW times, though they did have the odd bit of info a day or two before Corocoro a couple times for XY. I'm not sure whether to hope for news from Corocoro in the next day or two or pessimistically accept there won't be anything meaingful until Nintendos E3 direct.



i think corocoro will give us some. maybe not a lot, but uh... certainly more than this...right..?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> I wish the guy in the stream would shut the hell up.



also yeah i had both ustream up and giancarlo's stream aND HE WAS YELLING AND I WAS LIKE "PLS STOP MY EARS ARE BLEEIDNG" like no i get ur hyped but not in my ears ok


----------



## Shirohibiki

SockHead said:


>



god ****in bless im laughing so hard


----------



## kite

Jinglefruit said:


> I learnt my lesson not to expect anything that big from Pokemon Sunday in BW times, though they did have the odd bit of info a day or two before Corocoro a couple times for XY. I'm not sure whether to hope for news from Corocoro in the next day or two or pessimistically accept there won't be anything meaingful until Nintendos E3 direct.



At least we can be disappointed together.

Come to think of it, during the XY hype I just remember them showing Mewtwo's mega form.

Wow. 

Welp, there goes my hype lol


----------



## toxapex

Guys... don't lose your hype yet... it's been what, _4 days?_


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> View attachment 45466


>sneak peak

pls tumblr
i thought you were better than this


----------



## Shirohibiki

tokayseye said:


> Guys... don't lose your hype yet... it's been what, _4 days?_



tbh i think the hypekill is mostly just the disappointment, and itll pick back up again once we all get over it  its just one of those things where youre like "REALLY???" then youre over it and move on haha



Reindeer said:


> >sneak peak
> 
> pls tumblr
> i thought you were better than this



hahaha i mostly like the "*disappointed trumpeting*"


----------



## Jake

i sent my brother a text that all the video showed was them jumping out of the water b/cos he's working and couldnt see it and he thinks im joking LOL
he will be in major disappointment when he gets home lol


----------



## kite

tokayseye said:


> Guys... don't lose your hype yet... it's been what, _4 days?_



Pfft, 4 days is enough time to lose excitement. It'll probably start up again in October.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I think we will all gain excitement again within the next few months once we get the official trailer. ^_^


----------



## Swiftstream

Which starter are you guys gonna get?

I'm thinking mudkip or treecko


----------



## poliwag0

What happened at the stream? I was too busy to watch it.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Most likely Torchic since I always go with the fire starter. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> What happened at the stream? I was too busy to watch it.



U didn't really miss anything. Their was only like 5 seconds of game footage with mega evolutions.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Swiftstream said:


> Which starter are you guys gonna get?
> 
> I'm thinking mudkip or treecko



PFFFFFFFT always torchic. those who do not pick torchic are wrong
(or smart because **** fire/fighting)

- - - Post Merge - - -



poliwag0 said:


> What happened at the stream? I was too busy to watch it.



just look in the thread. its all covered here.


----------



## monochrom3

This is why you shouldn't expect too much on a game which is still on development.

Nintendo is probably setting something more behind that teaser.


----------



## Jake

Swiftstream said:


> Which starter are you guys gonna get?
> 
> I'm thinking mudkip or treecko


same. probs treecko tho



poliwag0 said:


> What happened at the stream? I was too busy to watch it.





























monochrom3 said:


> This is why you shouldn't expect too much on a game which is still on development.
> 
> Nintendo is probably setting something more behind that teaser.


????? the game???/ releases??? in six??? months???????
when they announced X and Y back in Jan. last year, they showed a lot more gameplay in the first trailer, and the game wasn't set to release for another *10 months*... the game may still be in development, but its pretty far in development, i'd assume at least half way through, so there's no reason why they should be hiding gameplay..

still believe there's some reason why theyre not showin us gameplay


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I just hope it doesn't get delayed. As long as that doesn't happen I'll be happy.


----------



## Carlee

I'm assuming they're hiding gameplay to increase excitement for a game that was virtually a myth for a long time.


----------



## Jake

Carlee said:


> I'm assuming they're hiding gameplay to increase excitement for a game that was virtually a myth for a long time.



but its making me less excited lol because the only thing to be excited about is the fact we're getting remakes. lol


----------



## Carlee

Marketing is dumb


----------



## monochrom3

Carlee said:


> I'm assuming they're hiding gameplay to increase excitement for a game that was virtually a myth for a long time.



This.
They could be hiding the details to increase the surprise factor.


----------



## leenaby

Swiftstream said:


> Which starter are you guys gonna get?
> 
> I'm thinking mudkip or treecko



Torchic. It's actually one of my favorite Pokemon starter so. xD That, and I love fire types. ^^ Do think Mudkip and Treecko are also good starters to. I have Treecko for when I'm playing Sapphire though hahaha but I love Torchic and its evolution line so...xD



monochrom3 said:


> This.
> They could be hiding the details to increase the surprise factor.



I wonder if that's the case though.


Yeah, when I saw the whole thing and was waiting for it, I became pretty much disappointed, shocked, and was like, "Are you kidding me?!" It was my initial reaction. I was hoping for somewhat more. Though it just makes me even more curious and impatient. 

Also...did anybody else think this or am I the only one?



Spoiler


----------



## TheWonky

Updated OP.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Why do loads of people think it's the intro? IMO it's the fight between Kyogre and Groudon.


----------



## Libra

@TheWonky
Thank you for posting these videos! <3

I already said I'd get Alpha Sapphire because I like the name better, but I also like better how Kyogre looks, so that's another reason for me to get Alpha Sapphire. (Though, in all honesty, when I saw Kyogre I actually went 'How cute, it's a dolphin!' XD).


----------



## Jake

Serebii said:
			
		

> Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire- CoroCoro Reveals
> 
> The next batch of CoroCoro information have been posted to Japanese forums. The first of which reveals the game, Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire. As expected, it doesn't show screenshots of the game but rather does what happened in Get TV last night and compares Groudon & Kyogre to the images on the package. The magazine promises that new content will come & be revealed in the issue next month, currently set for release on June 14th 2014





Spoiler











get ur **** together pls i aint waitin another month........


----------



## Reindeer

Swiftstream said:


> Which starter are you guys gonna get?
> 
> I'm thinking mudkip or treecko


I'm picking Mudkip. That guy is way too good for the gyms you come across.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> get ur **** together pls i aint waitin another month........


teehee


----------



## TheWonky

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get ur **** together pls i aint waitin another month........



This is how I feel but Ruby is my favourite game so I want them to release more stuff omg \[>_<]/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ruby- Swampert, Swellow, Breloom, Grumpig, Altaria and Manetric is my team and game.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get ur **** together pls i aint waitin another month........



OH, WOW.
-hides from the rage of other forum-goers-
dude people gonna be sO PISSED LMFAO..... "corocoro will give us news" holy ****

theyre obviously being as uptight about this as they were with X/Y. im not sure i like it, but eh...


----------



## poliwag0

The stream was 5 seconds long? LOL!!!!


----------



## TheWonky

MunchingORANGE ADDED SOUN!!






Kyogre sounds like hes/shes taking an explosive **** but despite that it's awesome


----------



## Boidoh

I just hope that this game is 3D everywhere, and not just battles.


----------



## Javocado

Trick House in 3D omg


----------



## TheWonky

Omg Jav, you genius ;o


----------



## kite

poliwag0 said:


> The stream was 5 seconds long? LOL!!!!



No, the reveal itself was quite short. The stream was over an hour long.


----------



## Boidoh

The funny thing is that you had to wait through some Japanese thing, to watch a "40 second teaser", but from that 40 seconds there was only about 5 seconds of real footage, of which is a near similar event happening meaning that there was only about 2 or 3 seconds of meaningful footage... So yeah...


----------



## TheWonky

None of it was meaningful..


----------



## Boidoh

Well I wanted to see Kyogre in a 3D environment outside of Sootopolis.


----------



## RhinoK

Why isn't Groudon drowning I mean he had to cling onto a rock when clashing with Kyogre


----------



## Jake

Boidoh said:


> I just hope that this game is 3D everywhere, and not just battles.



Not gonna happen.

In the first reveal trailer, in the bottom left corner it says "game in 2D, some parts playable in 3D" which virtually confirms it'll be the same as X&Y - over world in 2D, battles in 3D


----------



## Shirohibiki

RhinoK said:


> Why isn't Groudon drowning I mean he had to cling onto a rock when clashing with Kyogre



im glad someone else is talking about GROUDON B_EING IN THE WATER_
(im nitpicking oh well)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Trick House in 3D omg



also this is maddeningly genius get out


----------



## Gingersnap

If they don't bring contests back I'm going to want a refund...
after I play the game of course.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Gingersnap said:


> If they don't bring contests back I'm going to want a refund...
> after I play the game of course.



OMFG same
well. i think that would be pokemon amie for me. id be so mortified if they just left it out.


----------



## poliwag0

I never played ruby and sapphire. Should I play them before I get the remake?


----------



## RhinoK

Ugh I'm so stuck between getting Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire

Everyone seems to be getting Alpha Sapphire but it makes me confused, like why???? Is it because of the type advantage???? Isn't it ironic that the original Ruby beat the original Sapphire in terms of sales and Alpha Sapphire seems to be the game everyone is choosing instead(let's not discuss the meaning of ironic)??

Like is it to do with people preferring Kyogre over Groudon?? I mean I always thought people would prefer Groudon since y'know lava and stuff and if you don't think lava is cooler than water idek you

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH JESUS THE SPELLING ERRORS BRB EDITTING


----------



## Jake

poliwag0 said:


> I never played ruby and sapphire. Should I play them before I get the remake?


totally up to you. i'd say no tho, just because since you haven't played it, when you play ORAS, it'll be like a completely new game. whereas if you played RSE before the release, which is in like six months, it'll just feel like you're playing a game you recently finished, but just an updated version, where if that was me, i would get bored.
id recommend playing the original after you complete the remake, but totally up to you



RhinoK said:


> Ugh I'm so stuck between getting Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire
> 
> Everyone seems to be getting Alpha Sapphire but it makes me confused, like why???? Is it because of the type advantage???? Isn't it ironic that the original Ruby beat the original Sapphire in terms of sales and Alpha Sapphire seems to be the game everyone is choosing instead(let's not discuss the meaning of ironic)??
> 
> Like is it to do with people preferring Kyogre over Groudon?? I mean I always thought people would prefer Groudon since y'know lava and stuff and if you don't think lava is cooler than water idek you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH JESUS THE SPELLING ERRORS BRB EDITTING



idk i guess people just like it better.
personally, im picking ruby b/cos i had ruby on the GBA, so i feel bad switching. but i also prefer groudon over kyogre (i mean, kyogre is cool and everything, but once you see its teeth, nty). i really do prefer blue over red, and oceans over volcanoes, but i really want ruby more than sapphire lol.

honestly, i can't explain, it just feels natural to pick ruby for me (plus omega ruby sounds cooler than alpha sapphire (too long to pronounce lol), and i think the font they used for OR looks better than the one for AS)


----------



## Solar

Jake. said:


> idk i guess people just like it better.
> personally, im picking ruby b/cos i had ruby on the GBA, so i feel bad switching. but i also prefer groudon over kyogre (i mean, kyogre is cool and everything, but once you see its teeth, nty). i really do prefer blue over red, and oceans over volcanoes, but i really want ruby more than sapphire lol.
> 
> honestly, i can't explain, it just feels natural to pick ruby for me (plus omega ruby sounds cooler than alpha sapphire (too long to pronounce lol), and i think the font they used for OR looks better than the one for AS)



Picking up OR for all the exact reasons above.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i still dont know which version im getting because I GOT BOTH WHEN THEY CAME OUT. sobs.... will probably just go with OR because i kind of prefer groudon, though i do love kyogre/water/etc


----------



## Javocado

Listening to the RSE soundtrack and I can't wait to hear this remastered. Probably my favorite Pokemon game music of all time.


Spoiler


----------



## Reindeer

Javocado said:


> Listening to the RSE soundtrack and I can't wait to hear this remastered. Probably my favorite Pokemon game music of all time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I can't wait to hear the remixed Champion theme when the Gen 4 remakes hit in 2030.


----------



## kite

poliwag0 said:


> I never played ruby and sapphire. Should I play them before I get the remake?



You won't be missing anything if you go straight to the remake.

----------

Honestly I can't wait to play it because of the nostalgia. ;w;


----------



## RhinoK

More 'scans'...


----------



## Jake

RhinoK said:


> More 'scans'...



already posted in this thread and already proven fake

pro tip: if they dont show up on serebii/bulbapedia/pokebeach, they're 99% fake.


----------



## RhinoK

Jake. said:


> already posted in this thread and already proven fake
> 
> pro tip: if they dont show up on serebii/bulbapedia/pokebeach, they're 99% fake.


 I only just saw this on tumblr even though I'm certain I've stalked every post on this thread??? O well
I'm not surprised if I'm honest


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> I only just saw this on tumblr even though I'm certain I've stalked every post on this thread??? O well
> I'm not surprised if I'm honest


It says Blaze Ruby and Tostorm (I guess they didn't know how to spell Storm in katakana) Sapphire on the bottom. And somebody on that tumblr post pointed it out as fake as well.

The only real scans we've gotten are the ones that show what we've already seen, so unless we get something from The Pokemon Company in the next month, I think we're looking at 4 weeks with jack**** in terms of news.


----------



## Libra

RhinoK said:


> Everyone seems to be getting Alpha Sapphire but it makes me confused, like why????



Personally, because I like the name and legendary better, but those are my only reasons.


----------



## kite

Reindeer said:


> It says Blaze Ruby and Tostorm (I guess they didn't know how to spell Storm in katakana) Sapphire on the bottom. And somebody on that tumblr post pointed it out as fake as well.
> 
> The only real scans we've gotten are the ones that show what we've already seen, so unless we get something from The Pokemon Company in the next month, I think we're looking at 4 weeks with jack**** in terms of news.



It is definitely fake since the names on the "scan" differs from the names Nintendo released.

And Nintendo has what, 5-6 months of coverage? We're not going to get much soon. I'm guessing they're waiting for E3, but even then they'll probably just tease us a little more lol


----------



## poliwag0

Reindeer said:


> I can't wait to hear the remixed Champion theme when the Gen 4 remakes hit in 2030.



more like in 2 years


----------



## Reindeer

poliwag0 said:


> more like in 2 years


Unless Nintendo is releasing a new handheld next year with a new generation of Pokemon on it right away (lol), I doubt it'll be any sooner than around 2018-2020 or something.


----------



## poliwag0

Reindeer said:


> Unless Nintendo is releasing a new handheld next year with a new generation of Pokemon on it right away (lol), I doubt it'll be any sooner than around 2018-2020 or something.



but they always remake the games 10 years after they come out
maybe it'll be a bit longer, but the 3DS is probably the last/second last DS system so they'll have to remake everything soon.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Lol gen 3 remakes just announced and now people are already thinking of gen 4 remakes. (That would be pokemon Diamond and Pearl right?) If so I wouldn't expect remakes for a good 3-5 years for those 2.


----------



## RayOfHope

Would Nintendo really remake the Gen4 games...? For some reason I feel skeptical about that.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wyndfyre said:


> Would Nintendo really remake the Gen4 games...? For some reason I feel skeptical about that.



of course they will, in time. theyre not on XY engine, which i imagine they will be using from here on out, only making improvements to it. 
as for having another _system,_ now that i am not sure of. like, ofc they will, but where can you even go from here??


----------



## kite

Wyndfyre said:


> Would Nintendo really remake the Gen4 games...? For some reason I feel skeptical about that.



They probably would someday. I wouldn't count it out.


----------



## Javocado

Can't wait for those X/Y remakes in 2025


----------



## Shirohibiki

Javocado said:


> Can't wait for those X/Y remakes in 2025



lmfao tru
(what the hell engine are they gonna use next oh man i cant even imagine it)
_(REAL LIFE POKEMON)_


----------



## Javocado

Shirohibiki said:


> lmfao tru
> (what the hell engine are they gonna use next oh man i cant even imagine it)
> _(REAL LIFE POKEMON)_



Tri-Type Pokemon!
Ground/Water/Electric = OP


----------



## kite

Shirohibiki said:


> lmfao tru
> (what the hell engine are they gonna use next oh man i cant even imagine it)
> _(REAL LIFE POKEMON)_



Mega evolutions for everybody!

Already have one? No worries, you'll be able to take it up a notch and evolve again!


----------



## Chromie

kite said:


> They probably would someday. I wouldn't count it out.



Pokemon is a yearly franchise so I'd expect it.


----------



## Zura

Wtf this got sticked? Why dont you sticky all of the pokemon games?!

Oh wait now i remember, we have pokemon general for a reason!

 But anyway I hate remakes!


----------



## ThatACfan

Oh gawd PLEASE have secret bases i was so mad when they weren't in X/Y


----------



## TheWonky

Vaati said:


> Wtf this got sticked? Why dont you sticky all of the pokemon games?!
> 
> Oh wait now i remember, we have pokemon general for a reason!
> 
> But anyway I hate remakes!




It will probably get unstuck once the game comes out.... calm down.


----------



## Jake

Vaati said:


> Wtf this got sticked? Why dont you sticky all of the pokemon games?!
> 
> Oh wait now i remember, we have pokemon general for a reason!
> 
> But anyway I hate remakes!





Prof Gallows said:


> Actually, nevermind. I didn't realize people were using General for actual discussion.
> 
> So you can use this one and I'll give it a sticky until I decide to move everything over to the general discussion.



so yea, thats why


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jake. said:


> so yea, thats why



incredible

as to secret bases not being in X/Y; well, they didnt really have reason to be. now that theyve redone the entire engine they can work on putting lots of new content in it, and secret bases were introduced in R/S/E anyway.
i also read that GF's B team is the one that makes the games "great". the A team "lays the foundation", and then the B team makes things like HG/SS. that was on the other forum however and ofc i dont know if its true. if it is, i have to wonder why the _B_ team makes the better games. perhaps they have more time and aren't as rushed.


----------



## Reindeer

ThatACfan said:


> Oh gawd PLEASE have secret bases i was so mad when they weren't in X/Y


They weren't in Gen 5 either though???



Shirohibiki said:


> i also read that GF's B team is the one that makes the games "great". the A team "lays the foundation", and then the B team makes things like HG/SS. that was on the other forum however and ofc i dont know if its true. if it is, i have to wonder why the _B_ team makes the better games. perhaps they have more time and aren't as rushed.


Yeah... The A team has to make the engine, overworld, etc. That takes a long time, as it goes through a lot of revisions and whatnot. That's why they often have to rush their games. The B team just works on the already established engines, and thus makes stuff like HG/SS and B2/W2. There's often stuff that the B team doesn't have to do, like the story in HG/SS and the environments in B2/W2, so they can easily make a more complete game.

A team is probably already working on the 7th Gen, or maybe making Z. I'm not sure.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> They weren't in Gen 5 either though???
> 
> 
> Yeah... The A team has to make the engine, overworld, etc. That takes a long time, as it goes through a lot of revisions and whatnot. That's why they often have to rush their games. The B team just works on the already established engines, and thus makes stuff like HG/SS and B2/W2. There's often stuff that the B team doesn't have to do, like the story in HG/SS and the environments in B2/W2, so they can easily make a more complete game.
> 
> A team is probably already working on the 7th Gen, or maybe making Z. I'm not sure.



ahh okay, that is what i figured, so it did make sense. -rubs chin- do you relaly think theyll make Z? im actually pretty skeptical about it at this point! i honestly think theyre going to go straight for gen 7 tbh. i could be wrong though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

aLSO THJIS VIDEO IS EXTREMELY ****ING RELEVANT NOW


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> ahh okay, that is what i figured, so it did make sense. -rubs chin- do you relaly think theyll make Z? im actually pretty skeptical about it at this point! i honestly think theyre going to go straight for gen 7 tbh. i could be wrong though.


It's kinda tradition at this point, and there's Zygarde in X/Y. A lot of people have been wondering if we'll get a X2/Y2 instead, but B2/W2 were made because Iwata wanted something different... and it was made by B team.

I expect at least one more game in this generation after OR/AS, before they move on to the next gen.


----------



## kite

Reindeer said:


> It's kinda tradition at this point, and there's Zygarde in X/Y. A lot of people have been wondering if we'll get a X2/Y2 instead, but B2/W2 were made because Iwata wanted something different... and it was made by B team.
> 
> I expect at least one more game in this generation after OR/AS, before they move on to the next gen.



Following the pattern, since OR/AS are being released this year, we can speculate that Z will be released next year.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Reindeer said:


> I can't wait to hear the remixed Champion theme when the Gen 4 remakes hit in 2030.



Dunno about that. We've had Pokemon Black and White in 2011. Then Black 2 and White 2 in 2012. X and Y in 2013. Now we'll be getting Ruby and Sapphire remakes in 2014.

For the past three years Nintendo has been releasing a new pokemon game *every year*. If they all of a sudden went and didn't have one for a few years like they had been doing people would start raging big time. For all we know we could end up seeing Diamond and Pearl remakes as early as 2017 if they go on this same pattern.

Not that anyone should want that though. I wish they'd stop releasing them so close to each other and focus on making them a little more fun.


----------



## kite

Prof Gallows said:


> Dunno about that. We've had Pokemon Black and White in 2011. Then Black 2 and White 2 in 2012. X and Y in 2013. Now we'll be getting Ruby and Sapphire remakes in 2014.
> 
> For the past three years Nintendo has been releasing a new pokemon game *every year*. If they all of a sudden went and didn't have one for a few years like they had been doing people would start raging big time. For all we know we could end up seeing Diamond and Pearl remakes as early as 2017 if they go on this same pattern.
> 
> Not that anyone should want that though. I wish they'd stop releasing them so close to each other and focus on making them a little more fun.



What would you want to see in the future in a Pokemon game that would be more fun to you?

Personally, I think XY was lacking in post-game activities other than the Battle Maison and Looker's events. I completed my Pokedex because it was something to do, then I just stopped playing after that.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

This ^

TBH I'm gonna get hate for this but I hated Pokemon X and Y. For me the story was lacking in depth and the game got quite boring once I beat it. I only put like 40 hours in total in the game. (It was that boring to me).


----------



## Jake

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> This ^
> 
> TBH I'm gonna get hate for this but I hated Pokemon X and Y. For me the story was lacking in depth and the game got quite boring once I beat it. I only put like 40 hours in total in the game. (It was that boring to me).


You're not going to get hate lol. A lot of people were in the same boat


----------



## Shirohibiki

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> This ^
> 
> TBH I'm gonna get hate for this but I hated Pokemon X and Y. For me the story was lacking in depth and the game got quite boring once I beat it. I only put like 40 hours in total in the game. (It was that boring to me).



i loved X/Y, story and all, but the lack of endgame stuff made my heart sink. i really appreciate that battle mansion thing on rt 7 tho, thats the ONLY thing thats keeping me playing cause i lvl my pokes there, trying to get them to 100/fill the pokedex. :/ sighs.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Jake. said:


> You're not going to get hate lol. A lot of people were in the same boat



What a relief. It just didn't live up too the legacy for me. Really hoping these remakes bring me back to how I once felt about Pokemon gaming.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> i loved X/Y, story and all, but the lack of endgame stuff made my heart sink. i really appreciate that battle mansion thing on rt 7 tho, thats the ONLY thing thats keeping me playing cause i lvl my pokes there, trying to get them to 100/fill the pokedex. :/ sighs.



I feel your sadness hun. For me the only interesting part of the story was the legendary (X or Y) build up and the ending of the game after I beat the elite four. I actually recently traded the game in for a new game at GameStop and it pains me since I've always enjoying collecting the games for the future. Sadly X and Y didn't really live up to its full potential.


----------



## Boidoh

Jake. said:


> Not gonna happen.
> 
> In the first reveal trailer, in the bottom left corner it says "game in 2D, some parts playable in 3D" which virtually confirms it'll be the same as X&Y - over world in 2D, battles in 3D



SSB3DS - Way more chaotic than Pokemon, has more action happening on screen and is fully 3D throughout. Has 3D everywhere, characters will move at 60 FPS, and assist trophies and pokemon at 30 FPS.

Pokemon X/Y/OR/AS - Quite simplistic in design compared to other games. More slow paced in the overworlds. Battles aren't terribly exciting. -  2D overworld, 3D battles. Framerate drop occurs in Battles...

So Sakurai's team with Namco Bandai can figure out a way for the games to run at a smooth 60FPS, while Game Freak can't even put 3D in that quite simplistic (I mean by that not a lot of moving objects and action everywhere) overworld? Come on!


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> Actually, nevermind. I didn't realize people were using *General for actual discussion.*
> 
> So you can use this one and I'll give it a sticky until I decide to move everything over to the general discussion.



Inst that what is happening here discussion? but Idc anymore...

Anyway I hope they cancel it!


----------



## Gandalf

Been 10 years since FR/LG.

What if after this gen finishes it's cycle we get a new story in the Kanto region, maybe with johto in the same game. I think that enough time could have passed within the game world for them to justify changing up the place a little. I'd buy it. There's a whole lot more they could do in terms of story with a changing land than just the old legendary rehash.


----------



## Reindeer

Boidoh said:


> SSB3DS - Way more chaotic than Pokemon, has more action happening on screen and is fully 3D throughout. Has 3D everywhere, characters will move at 60 FPS, and assist trophies and pokemon at 30 FPS.
> 
> Pokemon X/Y/OR/AS - Quite simplistic in design compared to other games. More slow paced in the overworlds. Battles aren't terribly exciting. -  2D overworld, 3D battles. Framerate drop occurs in Battles...
> 
> So Sakurai's team with Namco Bandai can figure out a way for the games to run at a smooth 60FPS, while Game Freak can't even put 3D in that quite simplistic (I mean by that not a lot of moving objects and action everywhere) overworld? Come on!


The Pokemon games load things that are around your current location. It seems dumb, but allowing for 3D on the overworld would cause even more slowdown because of that. Pair that with the fact that you've got 3D models from grass, trees, etc etc now, all the trainers walking around, possibly a Pokemon or two, all animated.
In SSB it'll all be on a fairly small stage, and it's controlled chaos. There won't be that many animated models on the stage at one time. It's easier to optimize and thus make sure the 3D works for the game.



Vaati said:


> Inst that what is happening here discussion? but Idc anymore...
> 
> Anyway I hope they cancel it!


they shoulda cancelled you


----------



## RhinoK

Offline Pokemon battles were laggy without 3D let alone with 3D


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> Offline Pokemon battles were laggy without 3D let alone with 3D


That is true. I'm not sure how many polygons the Pokemon models have, but they seriously need to work on that lag.

It's also crappy that as soon as you start a Double Battle, 3D is disabled. I think the only type of battle with multiple Pokemon that allows for 3D is the horde encounters.


----------



## Zeiro

I hate the 3D anyway, I could care less if they implement it at all.

I thought I was alone with experiencing lag during X/Y battles. They really need to work on that. The story and progression was also a bit lackluster. I didn't feel drawn into the game like I did with other Pokemon games.


----------



## JDC1043

The X/Y series was a bit weak compared to other pokemon games, especially concerning the difficulty and characterisation. The difficulty, I found, was just _too easy_. X/Y were my first pokemon games (I've since played Gen 5 and Gen 4) and even I breezed through the gym leaders and elite four with little-to-no trouble. I understand that the franchise is trying to cater to a younger demographic now, but perhaps the 'Challenge mode' from B2/W2 could be reinstated to offer more challenge to experienced pokemon players?
Another flaw with X/Y was the characters. I found them uninteresting, and particularly boring for the most part. From the most obvious villain ever -- Lysandre -- to everyone else, I felt the dialogue was a bit uninspired. It would be nice if OR and AS improved upon those points, but it's unlikely.

Let's hope at E3, or the next Nintendo Convention, that more information is going to be revealed with regards to the new games. I'd be interested to see whether it's going to be a simple Gen 3 port, or whether they're going to add new content in.


----------



## Reindeer

JDC1043 said:


> The X/Y series was a bit weak compared to other pokemon games, especially concerning the difficulty and characterisation. The difficulty, I found, was just _too easy_. X/Y were my first pokemon games (I've since played Gen 5 and Gen 4) and even I breezed through the gym leaders and elite four with little-to-no trouble. I understand that the franchise is trying to cater to a younger demographic now, but perhaps the 'Challenge mode' from B2/W2 could be reinstated to offer more challenge to experienced pokemon players?


Sorry to be the wise guy, but the reason they made X/Y so easy was because "people have less time to play". At least, that's what somebody said in an interview. I hope they saw that people played these games for 500 hours, so that they'll see that decision was a crappy one.

There should be a difficulty setting like the challenge mode, but it should be right at the start of the game. I don't want to first finish an easy as hell game before I can play the harder version. Make it like other games, where you start up the game and you just select Easy, Normal or Hard. Boom, done.

I agree with your other points. Also, it's kinda too late to worry about characterization in OR/AS, since the script will be lifted from the originals. It'll probably be re-translated and there'll be a few changes and additions, but it's pretty much set in stone at the moment.

I do hope they change up the Team Magma and Aqua leaders to be less generic. They were okay at the time because all the villain team leaders we'd had up to that point were fairly generic. There wasn't really a bad guy with depth until the fourth gen. So if anything, I hope they can make their motives make more sense, rather than having them be like two kids bickering.


----------



## Solar

Vaati said:


> Inst that what is happening here discussion? but Idc anymore...
> 
> Anyway I hope they cancel it!



Sorry but this irks me to no end. Just because you don't want it doesn't mean they will cancel it or do anything for you. That comment was so egocentric it's insane. Anyway, I was really disappointed with X and Y's post game so I'm excited to have these remakes because honestly anything can be better than the little you had to do in those games.


----------



## Zura

Benmjy said:


> Sorry but this irks me to no end. Just because you don't want it doesn't mean they will cancel it or do anything for you. That comment was so egocentric it's insane. Anyway, I was really disappointed with X and Y's post game so I'm excited to have these remakes because honestly anything can be better than the little you had to do in those games.



Pfft I'm not asking them to do my bidding or anything, but seriously why a remake?! If anything needs a remake Kalos does...


----------



## RhinoK

X/Y was a lot of fun 
But
It was too easy and I really didn't get Team Flare
Can someone explain?
That whole pokemon war thing needs more story imo which is why I'm hoping we get X2Y2 
The 3D isn't something I use a lot, also you'd be in battle most of the time playing pokemon soo
This has become an X/y discussion oo

Why couldn't they remake Emerald
Clearly given the pattern of other remakes they wouldn't but you get the best of both worlds
Also I doubt the sneak peak we got are from the Sootopolis fight. That was in Emerald.


----------



## Reindeer

Vaati said:


> Pfft I'm not asking them to do my bidding, but seriously why a remake?! If anything needs a remake Kalos does...


Because it's the next in line for a remake (after they remade generations 1 and 2), and it's been highly requested by the fans. Simply because of that it doesn't mean you should go "omg i hope they cancel this game that's already 80% done", that's just being stupid.

If you're eager for Kalos remakes then at least you can look forward to trading Pokemon with your grandchildren.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> Why couldn't they remake Emerald
> Clearly given the pattern of other remakes they wouldn't but you get the best of both worlds
> Also I doubt the sneak peak we got are from the Sootopolis fight. That was in Emerald.


Like I said earlier in the thread, it's when Groudon/Kyogre first awaken, before you even go to Sootopolis. It's when the Drought/Drizzle ability activates and the evil team realizes their mistake.

As for Emerald being remade, it'd be kinda neat if they somehow managed to combine the storylines of R/S with E's, kinda like they did with Crystal's storyline in HG/SS. It'd probably just be that Kyogre and Groudon do show up in Sootopolis, Rayquaza comes down and tells them to shut up and then you fight whichever legendary is for your version.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> Because it's the next in line for a remake (after they remade generations 1 and 2), and it's been highly requested by the fans. Simply because of that it doesn't mean you should go "omg i hope they cancel this game that's already 80% done", that's just being stupid.
> 
> If you're eager for Kalos remakes then at least you can look forward to trading Pokemon with your grandchildren.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier in the thread, it's when Groudon/Kyogre first awaken, before you even go to Sootopolis. It's when the Drought/Drizzle ability activates and the evil team realizes their mistake.
> 
> As for Emerald being remade, it'd be kinda neat if they somehow managed to combine the storylines of R/S with E's, kinda like they did with Crystal's storyline in HG/SS. It'd probably just be that Kyogre and Groudon do show up in Sootopolis, Rayquaza comes down and tells them to shut up and then you fight whichever legendary is for your version.



I LAUGHED REALLY HARD BECUASE I PICTURED RAYQUAZA JUST LIKE. he coems down from the sky and is like "guys seriously this is the fifth time this week stop your bickering its really ****ing annoying" AND THEN HE GOES BACK UP LIKE "SEE YA" oMFG

also psssssssst vaati is a troll


----------



## Zura

Shirohibiki said:


> also psssssssst vaati is a troll



Wtf only when i transform and I usually have my avatar changed. Anyway is this game gonna be new? or just the the same game with only upgraded graphics?


----------



## Capella

Vaati said:


> Wtf only when i transform and I usually have my avatar changed. Anyway is this game gonna be new? or just the the same game with only upgraded graphics?


No one knows for sure yet


----------



## Reindeer

Shirohibiki said:


> I LAUGHED REALLY HARD BECUASE I PICTURED RAYQUAZA JUST LIKE. he coems down from the sky and is like "guys seriously this is the fifth time this week stop your bickering its really ****ing annoying" AND THEN HE GOES BACK UP LIKE "SEE YA" oMFG


lmfao it literally is like that though.






Rayquaza just comes down, goes "SHUT UP", then Kyogre and Groudon are all like "oh **** dad's home" and go away, then Rayquaza flies off. It's kinda dumb but I love it.


----------



## RhinoK

If they merge Emerald's storyline with OR/AS that'd be Emerald's storyline
It'd have to include both teams awakening both legendaries which leads to the Sootopolis Fight
Also where would the other legendary go ugh



Oh yeah
Plus it makes more sense since yknow Groudon isn't standing on some pathetic piece of rock


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> If they merge Emerald's storyline with OR/AS that'd be Emerald's storyline
> It'd have to include both teams awakening both legendaries which leads to the Sootopolis Fight
> Also where would the other legendary go ugh
> 
> View attachment 46076
> Oh yeah
> Plus it makes more sense since yknow Groudon isn't standing on some pathetic piece of rock


Uh, maybe it goes back into its slumber? Or disappears? idk
R/S was the first one to have actual version exclusive legendaries, after all, since G/S allowed you to capture both Lugia and Ho-Oh in the same game. So I think they'd preserve the fact that you can't get Groudon in Sapphire and Kyogre in Ruby.

I guess we'll have to wait and see, though.

What's up with the blue on Groudon and the red on Kyogre in that picture?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Reindeer said:


> lmfao it literally is like that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayquaza just comes down, goes "SHUT UP", then Kyogre and Groudon are all like "oh **** dad's home" and go away, then Rayquaza flies off. It's kinda dumb but I love it.



I CANT EVEN BREATHE ITS LITERALLY JUST AS YOU DESCRIBE ALSO??? KYOGRE IS LIKE "****TTTTTT -CASUALLY RECEDES INTO WATER-" AND GROUDON IS INCHING AWAY LIKE "uh yeah i actually have to call my gf?? sorry bye bro" AND OH MY GOD
then rayquaza just sits there for a minute like "Yeah that shut them up" AND FDSDGF wow amazinG


----------



## Prof Gallows

kite said:


> What would you want to see in the future in a Pokemon game that would be more fun to you?
> 
> Personally, I think XY was lacking in post-game activities other than the Battle Maison and Looker's events. I completed my Pokedex because it was something to do, then I just stopped playing after that.



Exactly that.

Post game content. They need to work a hell of a lot more on that. Be it more places to do battles, contests, even minigames. We just need more of it because the past few games the amount of things to do after the storyline has dropped a lot. Heck, given that this is Gen 3 remakes we may be getting the secret bases back. It's not a huge thing but that could easily be pulled into post game content. Earn special furniture items after the story is complete.


----------



## kite

As far as I recall, there were contests and the Battle Frontier in Emerald. 

Maybe they'll add new events as well like the Celebi event & the Tohjo Falls event too, that'd be neat.

And yeah, a lot of people have been saying that the secret base feature would be nice since in RSE we just decorated without having people actually see them. Though secret bases weren't a big feature at all, so I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't include it in streetpass. They're "secret" after all lol.

If not streetpass, it would be nice to have other characters drop by the secret base like the how characters would visit the Villa in Platinum! I always liked that aspect of the villa.


----------



## Sleepy

Secret bases were a really fun feature, for me at least! I loved decorating it and the fact that it was literally a cave was quite enjoyable to me. I agree that end-game content is a must. X and Y did a good job with the Friend Safari and such, but didn't quite give us a REASON to fill up our pokedex or continue training our pokemon other than for the sake of competitive battling. I think its a tried and true deliberation, however, that pokemon games need a little more endgame content that the existence of competitive battling. That being said, competitive battling was done very well in XY with certain improvements that were MUCH needed. ie. shutting off the game to end the match.


----------



## Jake

I don't know if this was ever posted, but apparently this was leaked on Serebii a few days/a week ago or something and was soon deleted. if it was leaked, i'm not too sure where exactly on serebii it came from but;







they then apparently said to someone on FB chat or somethin that it is true and they weren't meant to leak them;







now normally i would claim this to be fake, as there is really nothing to back up thats its real. BUT, does anyone else remember back when diancie/hoopa/volca were first leaked?? they came from 'leaked pics' from Serebii, that were 'soon deleted', and then Serebii made a post that was like "these are fake. We want to know just as well as you do if these are real, and believe me, if they were real they would be on our website, we wouldn't be hiding them" - that wasn't the quote exactly, but it basically said they were "_fake_", and if they were real they "_wouldn't be hiding them_", but they were real, and they did hide them. So what's to say these aren't fake this time? They did it before and pleaded their innocence, I think its entirely possible it could have happened again
I still dont know exactly where Serebii got the info on the hidden kalos legends, but its very possible the same source gave them the info about these new meges.


----------



## RhinoK

I have to believe this
I'm just worried
Ludiculo are scary
I'm afraid of what a mega looks like


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> I have to believe this
> I'm just worried
> Ludiculo are scary
> I'm afraid of what a mega looks like


Three lily pads.

After the leak of the event legendaries, I can believe this. Serebii's words make it all the more suspicious.


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> Three lily pads.
> 
> After the leak of the event legendaries, I can believe this. Serebii's words make it all the more suspicious.


I think it's a way of hinting it's real. Idk I can see it happening. What about Mega Plusle and Mega Minun? I don't see how that'd work though considering they're a pair that work together....
How would the Mega's work with X/Y? Would they have the megas hidden in the file? Update X/Y? Or would the items be banned from X/Y vs OR/AS? I'm just very curious. What about the region foreshadowed by the backpacker. 'Not Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, Dinnoh or even Unova! 
Will we get the items unobtainable in X/Y (like the gems/verries) in OR/AS? I hope so


----------



## Jake

RhinoK said:


> What about Mega Plusle and Mega Minun? I don't see how that'd work though considering they're a pair that work together....
> How would the Mega's work with X/Y? Would they have the megas hidden in the file? Update X/Y? Or would the items be banned from X/Y vs OR/AS? I'm just very curious. What about the region foreshadowed by the backpacker. 'Not Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, Dinnoh or even Unova!
> Will we get the items unobtainable in X/Y (like the gems/verries) in OR/AS? I hope so



1) they would work like any other mega??
2) either they'd not show them in mega form, just like how if you battle platinum with diamond/pearl with sky/origin forme, they'll show regular form, but will keep their stats/abilities, and like if you battle BW with BW2 black/white kyurem, they show regular kyurem or they'd release a patch for X and Y - items wouldn't be banned but if they didn't patch X&Y then trading them would probably be banned
3) uhh a new region or a red gerring
4) probs


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> 1) they would work like any other mega??


His point is that a trainer can have only one Mega in battle.
I'd assume that Mega Plusle and Mega Minun would be for stuff like tag-team battles.


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> His point is that a trainer can have only one Mega in battle.
> I'd assume that Mega Plusle and Mega Minun would be for stuff like tag-team battles.



That's what I meant ^ They're a pair and only one can mega evolve at a time in battle


----------



## unravel

Spoiler:  omg someone got Omega Ruby


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> His point is that a trainer can have only one Mega in battle.
> I'd assume that Mega Plusle and Mega Minun would be for stuff like tag-team battles.





RhinoK said:


> That's what I meant ^ They're a pair and only one can mega evolve at a time in battle



i still dont see how that means anything.

mega evolution means they will get beefed up stats and a new ability, they wont need each other after mega evolution to be used to their full potential, they'll be more than capable of battling alone.


----------



## WonderK

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler:  omg someone got Omega Ruby



Surely, you jest! Haha! Ladies and gentlemen, this here is surely a genuine copy of Omega Ruby!


----------



## Javocado

Just finished Emerald today and I'm more hyped for Hoenn then ever!
We better get a Battle Frontier or I'm gonna be mad.
Speaking of Battle Frontier, I have this goal to get all the symbols before AS/OR come out.
Wish me luck xD


----------



## Hound00med

I always said that if they ever remade Ruby and Sapphire that I'd absolutely want to use Zangoose (I lost my Ruby quite early on, and Zangoose was never included in Sapphire or Emerald  )

But the problem is I want Alpha Sapphire D: .. I could Pok? Bank, but meeeeh, breeding seems like an ass ache (I hate having the 50% bonus xp in game 'cos then you can't use that Pok?mon as much)

DECISIONS DECISIONS


----------



## oath2order

The GTS use it


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> The GTS use it


Yeah that'd solve the extra EXP he'd get from it being from another tra- oh wait


----------



## Holla

Does anyone think that this would make a good team:

Blaziken (Fire/Fighting)
Milotic (Water)
Manectric (Electric)
Armaldo (Bug/Rock)
Gardevoir (Psychic/Fairy)
Flygon (Ground/Dragon)

And yes I'm going for a full 3rd gen only pokemon team lol.


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> Yeah that'd solve the extra EXP he'd get from it being from another tra- oh wait



Rude.

I didn't see that. It seems like such a minor thing to complain about.


----------



## RhinoK

oath2order said:


> Rude.
> 
> I didn't see that. It seems like such a minor thing to complain about.


'Rude'
Very
The comment was a minor thing to complain about
Well maybe it is to you but clearly if he's 'complaining' (in your words) about it then it's not minor'


----------



## oath2order

RhinoK said:


> 'Rude'
> Very
> The comment was a minor thing to complain about
> Well maybe it is to you but clearly if he's 'complaining' (in your words) about it then it's not minor'



You can complain about minor things that is not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Javocado said:


> Just finished Emerald today and I'm more hyped for Hoenn then ever!
> We better get a Battle Frontier or I'm gonna be mad.
> Speaking of Battle Frontier, I have this goal to get all the symbols before AS/OR come out.
> Wish me luck xD



Even though I don't do much with the Frontiers, I'd definitely want something to return for post game. Contests or that, I'd be fine with that.


----------



## TheWonky

Seeing as their is so much water in hoenn they could easily add more islands. That or visit another region like SsHG


----------



## Trent the Paladin

TheWonky said:


> Seeing as their is so much water in hoenn they could easily add more islands. That or visit another region like SsHG



Please more Islands. Replaying the older games, it's extremely difficult to train certain Pokemon types once you have to leave dry land.


----------



## RhinoK

TheWonky said:


> Seeing as their is so much water in hoenn they could easily add more islands. That or visit another region like SsHG



I think you know but G/S/C had two regions anyway. But things were added like Embedded Tower and getting other starters and that was pretty neat. The little things make the difference.
I can imagine the Battle Frontier being included and maybe an area like the Sevii Islands. That was neat


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato

I really want the Vs. Seeker to return, and possibly a bit more difficult. In X/Y it was way too easy, especially to train the pokemon.


----------



## TheWonky

jake-the-raccoon-potato said:


> I really want the Vs. Seeker to return, and possibly a bit more difficult. In X/Y it was way too easy, especially to train the pokemon.



No need for the Vs Seeker. If they bring back the Pokenav you can rebattle people using that.


----------



## RhinoK

TheWonky said:


> No need for the Vs Seeker. *If* they bring back the Pokenav you can rebattle people using that.



Why wouldn't it? It's a 'full' remake.

I mentioned this a while back, but this whole "new world" thing and that backpacker in the hotel saying that we'll 'soon see a new region' makes me curious. Would it be an event area in X/Y? Something related to the region Kalos had war with? Or will the area be like the Sevii islands in OR/AS? The Battle Frontier will (hopefully) return from Emerald since they weren't in R/S 

Contests must return. Besides it being FULL remakes, we need them for Feebas/Milotic
Talking of Febas and Full remakes, have fun trying to find one of the six tiles for a Feebas again.


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> Why wouldn't it? It's a 'full' remake.
> 
> I mentioned this a while back, but this whole "new world" thing and that backpacker in the hotel saying that we'll 'soon see a new region' makes me curious. Would it be an event area in X/Y? Something related to the region Kalos had war with? Or will the area be like the Sevii islands in OR/AS? The Battle Frontier will (hopefully) return from Emerald since they weren't in R/S
> 
> Contests must return. Besides it being FULL remakes, we need them for Feebas/Milotic
> Talking of Febas and Full remakes, have fun trying to find one of the six tiles for a Feebas again.


Don't take it too seriously. He also said we wouldn't see it soon, he just told you to check out his region, and mentioned it was not any of the regions we have been in so far.

Also don't really need the contests for Feebas/Milotic. They fixed that in Gen 5 by introducing the Prism Scale.
Don't get me wrong though, the contests should (and most likely will) return. It wouldn't make sense to leave them out. But it's not for the purpose of evolving Feebas, it's because it wouldn't be a remake if they removed them.


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> Don't take it too seriously. He also said we wouldn't see it soon, he just told you to check out his region, and mentioned it was not any of the regions we have been in so far.
> 
> Also don't really need the contests for Feebas/Milotic. They fixed that in Gen 5 by introducing the Prism Scale.
> Don't get me wrong though, the contests should (and most likely will) return. It wouldn't make sense to leave them out. But it's not for the purpose of evolving Feebas, it's because it wouldn't be a remake if they removed them.



My previous post was more clearer hehe. The Sevii islands are considered a different region from Kanto; for example. Well what if something similar to the Sevii islands was introduced to OR/AS for post-game and it's his region? It's a possibility

You'll need some patience for catching a Feebas in Hoenn however. If contests come back, then PokeBlocks may be an alternative option.
I'm not saying they would be left out because of Feebas and Milotic, what I mean is that they were just the bit on the side; unnecessary. In the originals, the only real use of it would be evolving Feebas for Milotic, needed to complete the pokedex


----------



## Shirohibiki

HOLY **** POKEBLOCKS

OH MAAAAAAAN THE MEMORIES.
REMEMBER WEHN U THREW THEM AT UR POKEMON AND IF THEY DIDNT LIKE IT THEY TREMBLED AND WERE LIKE "NAH SON WHY U FEEDIN ME THIS ****" oh my god pokeblocks were gr9


----------



## Solar

Pokemon Delta Emerald anyone?????
http://m.ign.com/articles/2014/05/29/pokemon-delta-emerald-trademark-surfaces


----------



## TheWonky

Woop woop


----------



## Reindeer

What? Why?

If that's legit then why wouldn't they just include the Emerald content in OR/AS. Makes no sense.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Apparently pokemon grey/gray were copyrighted with B/W along with blue water when FR/LG came out. The copyright is just to stop others using the names.


----------



## oath2order

Jinglefruit said:


> Apparently pokemon grey/gray were copyrighted with B/W along with blue water when FR/LG came out. The copyright is just to stop others using the names.



Was there a copyright though, with HG/SS too?


----------



## Jinglefruit

oath2order said:


> Was there a copyright though, with HG/SS too?



Sorry, trademarks, not copyrights. But apparently there have been extra names trademarked repeatedly that never amount to anything. My info was just para-phrased from Serebiis homepage, where they said about grey and water blue. So I don't know if a conscience crystal or anything happened.


----------



## Momonoki

I got around to reserving a copy so i can get it on launch....Let's just say a weigh has been lifted off my shoulders.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Reindeer said:


> What? Why?
> 
> If that's legit then why wouldn't they just include the Emerald content in OR/AS. Makes no sense.



Just like Jinglefruit mentioned, it's probably just for trademark reasons. I'm going to laugh if people overhype the crap out this.


----------



## Jake

Pre much what Tom said.

Delta emerald won't happen


----------



## Hamusuta

Wasnt Gray trademarked? That didn't happen lol...


----------



## unravel

Gonna at the Delta emerald part.
Well I can't wait for jumping bikes thingy and also hotsprings in 3D oh yeah you can see wrinkle skin guys huehue.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Gonna laugh ughh I hate my phone


----------



## Pirate

I never played the original Ruby/Sapphire games. I recently restarted my X version and got bored right near the beginning, so I'm unsure if I want to bother getting one of these new games...


----------



## Shirohibiki

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Gonna at the Delta emerald part.
> Well I can't wait for jumping bikes thingy and also hotsprings in 3D oh yeah you can see wrinkle skin guys huehue.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Gonna laugh ughh I hate my phone



OH MAN THE HOTSPRINGS
i jujst imagine going in the springs with my pokemon that will follow me because i can dream cant i
THATS REALLY CUTE.......screams.......
_imagine_


----------



## Silversea

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler:  omg someone got Omega Ruby



+1

Its missing the crayon scrawl "Omega" though.


----------



## Gandalf

Yeah playing Ruby got me super mad and excited about hot springs too. Dreamed about going in one just because wow ruby wow hot spring wow so awesome. Then when I travelled to Rotorua, New Zealand and went in an ACTUAL hot spring with all the mad expectations from Pokemon I had a bit of a reality check:

It smelt like farts. So much Sulfur.

Now know that Pokemon hot spring's are much better.


----------



## Jake

From serebii:

It has been confirmed that the epsiode of Pok?mon Get☆TV that is due to air on June 15th is to feature a large scoop of the latest Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire information. As stated last month, the issue of CoroCoro, due out at the end of next week, promises to have new information as well so it is likely to be a repeat of that information. We'll post the information as soon as we get it.



It'll probably just be an extension of e3 info but I'm gonna remain optimistic


----------



## TheWonky

Ooo, well guess I'll be updating the OP again soon.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Serebii has updated with some CoroCoro leaks! I put them in spoilers for those who don't want to be spoiled!


Spoiler:  CoroCoro leaks







			
				 Serebii.net said:
			
		

> The next batch of CoroCoro information has been posted to Japanese forums and this batch showcases more information about the upcoming games. This reveals Mega Sceptile, Swampert and Diancie. Mega Sceptile is Grass/Dragon-type while the others maintain their type. Mega Diancie's ability is currently listed as ??? while Mega Sceptile has Lightning Rod and Mega Swampert has the ability Swift Swim. Groudon & Kyogre's new "Mega Evolutions" are known as Primal/Prehistoric/Primeval Groudon & Primal/Prehistoric/Primeval Kyogre and are said to be a regression. Steven Stone returns and also appears to have a Mega Charizard X and is after the secret for Mega Evolution
> Both the Mach and Acro Bike make a return in this game and Team Aqua & Team Magma both return as well. Team Magma is lead once again by Maxie, and his Admins: Homura & Kagari. Team Aqua is lead by Archie and his admins Ushio and Izumi. Like the originals the team you face varies depending upon the game The Mega Evolution activating item in this game is the Mega Bangle.





Spoiler:  images (WARNING THEY ARE BIG!)






























EDIT: Serebii keeps updating the details, so I will keep updating this post!


----------



## TheWonky

WELL ****, THEY RUINED SWAMPERT!


----------



## Colour Bandit

TheWonky said:


> WELL ****, THEY RUINED SWAMPERT!


I think I'm the only person that likes Mega Swampert... :'( 


Spoiler



But we finally get a Grass/Dragon! Praise Arceus! (Though I still love my Grass/Dragon Serperior on Blaze Black...)


----------



## TheWonky

Ok, I looked at it closer. I like it now. Pjew ;o


----------



## Colour Bandit

TheWonky said:


> Ok, I looked at it closer. I like it now. Pjew ;o


I'm glad they are keeping it as Water/Ground, when I saw Mega Swampie's chunky arms I was worried it was going to become part fighting... (I'm not a fan of fighting types...)

Oh and from the images it appears we are getting the same sort of overworld that we got in X/Y.
I also like the new character designs, they aren't too different from their originals (Looking at you Lyra...) but I'm still hoping for character clothing customisation...


----------



## Reindeer

Colour Bandit said:


> Serebii has updated with some CoroCoro leaks! I put them in spoilers for those who don't want to be spoiled!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  CoroCoro leaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  images (WARNING THEY ARE BIG!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Serebii keeps updating the details, so I will keep updating this post!


Love Swampert's look.
Steven still looks like pure sex. And he has a Mega now? Aw damn.
what the **** did they do to the player characters
Loving the looks of the new teams. Especially Kagari, the purple-haired Team Magma admin, she's really cute.


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Colour Bandit said:


> Serebii has updated with some CoroCoro leaks! I put them in spoilers for those who don't want to be spoiled!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  CoroCoro leaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  images (WARNING THEY ARE BIG!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Serebii keeps updating the details, so I will keep updating this post!



It looks like Diancie gets a mega form as well.


----------



## RhinoK

Ugh the new characters designs are uhm different
At least they look similar to R/S
Hoping we have clothing customizations. Maybe R/S outfits and Emerald outfits at least. 
I would need a closer look at Mega Swampert but hey!!! MEGA SCEPTILE! I've always loved Sceptile and now he's part dragon heuh. Beware of ice beam.
Makes me wonder how X/Y will be compatible with ORAS.


----------



## Jake

Mega swam pert why u look fat????
But u go mega sceptile bby


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> Ugh the new characters designs are uhm different
> At least they look similar to R/S
> Hoping we have clothing customizations. Maybe R/S outfits and Emerald outfits at least.
> I would need a closer look at Mega Swampert but hey!!! MEGA SCEPTILE! I've always loved Sceptile and now he's part dragon heuh. Beware of ice beam.
> Makes me wonder how X/Y will be compatible with ORAS.


Either an update to X/Y or the same way Platinum was compatible with Diamond/Pearl. They get the stat changes and whatnot but their appearance does not change.


----------



## VillageDweller

Reindeer said:


> Either an update to X/Y or the same way Platinum was compatible with Diamond/Pearl. They get the stat changes and whatnot but their appearance does not change.



unless all the code is already in X/Y but you know like.. not unlocked? (unless it is LOL)

the trainer redesigns look unneeded imo.
Mega Diancie?? why?? i'm not complaining but i don't get why
the team admin/leader redesigns look cool
GRASS DRAGON MEGA SCEPTILE YES. mega swampert looks cool too.. but lightning rod and swift swim what?
mega bangle LOL i love it
"Ancient Devolution" um ok

the new stuff looks mostly.. good anyway C:


----------



## RhinoK

Fgs phone

- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought Kalos pokemon wouldn't get mega evos??

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like the idea of the 'devolution' (regression) if I'm honest. Hmm


----------



## Hyoshido

Well going by Shofu's video, They're called Atom Groudon/Kyogre


----------



## Reindeer

Hyogo said:


> Well going by Shofu's video, They're called Atom Groudon/Kyogre


Did he mention where he got it from? The Japanese text in the scan mentions the legendaries as "Gentsu Groudon/Kyogre", with "gentsu" meaning "original".


----------



## TheWonky

Ehh, I'll update the OP when I CBA


----------



## RhinoK

I am so pumped... I wasn't eurprised or whatever by the reveal of Mega Sceptile/Swampert but I think I'm definitely going with treecko. 
Can we buy the stones of the other two starters lik? in X/Y?


----------



## TheWonky

RhinoK said:


> I am so pumped... I wasn't eurprised or whatever by the reveal of Mega Sceptile/Swampert but I think I'm definitely going with treecko.
> Can we buy the stones of the other two starters lik? in X/Y?



Dont mean to be rude but , how should we know..


----------



## RhinoK

TheWonky said:


> Dont mean to be rude but , how should we know..



Idek I ask questions with no answer in hope to spark a conversation. Perhaps 'Do you think' would be a better way yo start the question heh


----------



## VillageDweller

RhinoK said:


> I am so pumped... I wasn't eurprised or whatever by the reveal of Mega Sceptile/Swampert but I think I'm definitely going with treecko.
> Can we buy the stones of the other two starters lik? in X/Y?



I went with Mudkip in Emerald so idk if I should go with mudkip again or.. to go with that great new Mega Sceptile <3 grass/dragon 2 good kk
(although it is only yet another 4x ice weak pokemon LOL. So it's weak to Ice, Flying, Dragon, Poison and Fairy. that's okay I guess... loses its fire weakness? LOL)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

The trainer redesigns are ugly as heck. :V


----------



## Reindeer

Tom said:


> The trainer redesigns are ugly as heck. :V


Especially May pisses me off. Her cool bandana just replaced with a headband, and her hair's all puffy now. What a waste.


----------



## RhinoK

I like Brendan's new shoes but that's it
May's outfit annoys me her bandana better be available


----------



## TheWonky

I lie new Brendan but May... Yucgh


----------



## RhinoK

May was always be my favourite protag especially since I started watching the anime diring the Battle Frontier


----------



## Hadger

I'm so excited for Omega Ruby. I think my starter is going to be Mudkip. It has nothing to do with the meme; it's just that I don't want Torchic because I want to use a new Mega Evolution, and I like Swampert because of type effectiveness.


----------



## de-carabas

Whaaaat May's redesign is so adorable, especially the bow! 

I'm really digging Kyogre and Groudon's alternative look. Very nice *-*


----------



## Jake

RhinoK said:


> I thought Kalos pokemon wouldn't get mega evos??
> I like the idea of the 'devolution' (regression) if I'm honest. Hmm


Kinda true, I didn't expect them to get them this early, not until at least 7th gen, but it being a legendary and being the second instalment of 6th gen I can see why they did I.
It also makes me wonder if mega diancie will appear in the cocoon of destruction movie, it probably will, but idk.
And yeah, I'm loving the devolution thing too. I'd assume raquayza will get one too?? At least now we know that since it's a devo-mega-evo, it at least cuts down on speculation that it will only end up getting one mega evo.



Tom said:


> The trainer redesigns are ugly as heck. :V


They annoyed me at first glance,but now I really like them. Brendan looks hot (lol), I do think may looks weird, but she looks a lot better in the game as opposed to her official artwork.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> Did he mention where he got it from? The Japanese text in the scan mentions the legendaries as "Gentsu Groudon/Kyogre", with "gentsu" meaning "original".


When serebii first posted the scans they referred to them as "atom" but then as they began translating they changed them to whatever they changed them to.


----------



## RhinoK

I forgot all about Rayquaza heh. It makes me wonder what stat changes/abilities the original/atom/prehistoric forms will get.
Maybe we will get extra content. Like the HGSS embedded towe and Sinjoh Ruinsr, FRLG Sevii islands (Emerald got Navel Rock) battle frontier, etc. Maybe some non-Hoenn legendaries like how we got Kanto (they weren't available in the originals) Hoenn and a few Sinnoh in HGSS. Maybe other starters like the Hoenn and Kanto legendaries in HGSS? We did get Johto starters in Emerald...
This isn't exactly a 'full' remake like G/S story was to HGSS. Meaning they've changed the plot slightly IMO. I'm fine with that, I'm just not fine with May's new design heh
I've probably made no sense here but I'm excited I guess


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

:OOOOOOOOOOOOO Mega swampert


----------



## RhinoK

Grass/Dragon has so many weaknesses lmao smh


----------



## Leopardfire

I like all of the new megas expect for Swampert's, which stinks because the Mudkip line is one of my favorites. D: I think I may go for Sceptile this time around, I've never used it successfuly (aka I had Treeko in a nuzlocke and it quickly died) and its mega is looks awesome, even if it's plagued by weaknesses.

As far the redesigns for Brendan and May go, I think they both look great! I watched the video TheJWittz made, and he noted how the the clothing resembled wet suits. Makes sense, considering how water-heavy Hoenn is.


----------



## mayorpeko

I can't wait to see Steven Stone again <3<3<3 Emerald was the first Pokemon game I played (without dad's support) so I'm really happy about this remake :--)


----------



## Lassy

Oh my gooooood I live remakes *^*
This better be as good as soulsilver and gold heart :0 !!


----------



## Pixlplume

Grass/Dragon may resist a bit more, but it does add some new weaknesses Sceptile didn't have before. 

It's weak to: Flying, Ice (4x), Poison, Fairy, Dragon and Bug
Resists: Water (4x), Ground, Grass (4x)
Neutral to Fire
No damage from Electric!


----------



## Reindeer

Etinceru said:


> Grass/Dragon may resist a bit more, but it does add some new weaknesses Sceptile didn't have before.
> 
> It's weak to: Flying, Ice (4x), Poison, Fairy, Dragon and Bug
> Resists: Water (4x), Ground, Grass (4x)
> Neutral to Fire
> No damage from Electric!


It only resists Electric.


----------



## TheWonky

Reindeer said:


> It only resists Electric.



Resists = not very effective.


----------



## Reindeer

TheWonky said:


> Resists = not very effective.


They said no damage from Electric.


----------



## TheWonky

Reindeer said:


> They said no damage from Electric.



Because it has Lightning Rod...


----------



## Reindeer

TheWonky said:


> Because it has Lightning Rod...


YES WELL i didnt know that im sorry i made a fool of myself


----------



## Silversea

I like May still. But Brendan OGOD what happened to your eyes. Steven doesn't look very different.

Liking the new customization of the Teams too.

I did not see Mega Diancie coming at all. Not sure if I like mega swampert, its body design has changed too much.


----------



## Colour Bandit

According to Serebii the release dates are:
November 21st for Japan and North America (From the E3 trailer)
November 28th for Europe... :/ Well that Global release thing they were doing hasn't lasted... 
GAME better send me my copy early like they did with almost all my other games pre-ordered from them...

EDIT: They also just posted this Hoenn map on Facebook:






Here's the E3 trailer for anyone who missed it:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFlL2pW6lY8


----------



## oath2order

Colour Bandit said:


> According to Serebii the release dates are:
> November 21st for Japan and North America (From the E3 trailer)
> November 28th for Europe... :/ Well that Global release thing they were doing hasn't lasted...
> GAME better send me my copy early like they did with almost all my other games pre-ordered from them...
> 
> EDIT: They also just posted this Hoenn map on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the E3 trailer for anyone who missed it:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFlL2pW6lY8



The two islands to the south, what are they. and the black thingy up top what is that


----------



## Colour Bandit

oath2order said:


> The two islands to the south, what are they. and the black thingy up top what is that


Time for some speculation... I'm guessing that the black thing at the top is something story related, maybe something to do with Rayquaza? But they still have the space centre so I'm probably wrong... :/

Is it just me though, or does the map look bigger than it did? I know it's an art one but still...


----------



## TheWonky

Ugh, the EU has to wait 1  week longer... ffs:x


----------



## Colour Bandit

TheWonky said:


> Ugh, the EU has to wait 1  week longer... ffs:x



I know right? I'll be avoiding the Gamers' Lounge and most of YouTube, and blacklisting a ton of tags on Tumblr... Basically I will hibernate for a week... :/ I've put Alpha Sapphire and Omega Ruby on my birthday list (asking for only one but giving a choice), I'm hoping one of my Aunts will pre-order it for me- one of them makes some funny ious if she pre-orders stuff- and then I'll pre-order the other for myself... But that week is gonna be painful


----------



## Jake

Tbh I think it's dumb EU has to wait another week. And I find it weird that Australia doesn't??? Usually we get it the day after Europe??? Idk what's going on there

But yeah,I'm really feelin Europeans, Australia almost always gets games last after every other country, so I know how it sucks. Really hoping it's a typo or it's just a place holder, a misprint???? or something... I just want Europe to get it in the 21st with everyone else


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> The two islands to the south, what are they. and the black thingy up top what is that



Pretty sure one of those is Southern Island. Wonder if they'll actually bring that back though.


----------



## Jake

Idk if it's been brought up or even worth mentioning, but looks like pokemarts will be returning as you can see one on the left of this image


----------



## WonderK

Jake. said:


> Idk if it's been brought up or even worth mentioning, but looks like pokemarts will be returning as you can see one on the left of this image



Where did you get that?


----------



## Jake

WonderK said:


> Where did you get that?



Serebii's pre-release screenshot page. There are more there too if you haven't seen


----------



## WonderK

Will check it out. Thank you.


----------



## RhinoK

After seeing 'Mega' Groudon, I'm tempted to buy Omega Ruby.
Looks like we could possibly trade Mega Stones over. Either that or we can get Garchompite (and Garchomps) in ORAS. 
If that's true, maybe we could possibly trade the new mega stones over to XY? Not likely but possible.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Jake. said:


> Tbh I think it's dumb EU has to wait another week. And I find it weird that Australia doesn't??? Usually we get it the day after Europe??? Idk what's going on there
> 
> But yeah,I'm really feelin Europeans, Australia almost always gets games last after every other country, so I know how it sucks. Really hoping it's a typo or it's just a place holder, a misprint???? or something... I just want Europe to get it in the 21st with everyone else


I know right? Someone on Serebii's Facebook page was saying that it could be Nintendo punishing Europe because of some stores in a few European countries selling X&Y early... But then Europe wasn't the only place doing this?
Either way I'll be off the internet for a week- hopefully I'll have a job to distract me (I should try and get a job at GAME and sneak away a copy when they arrive  )


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> Pretty sure one of those is Southern Island. Wonder if they'll actually bring that back though.



That's what it looked like but...that was for event-mon right?


----------



## Lassy

I seriously don't mind waiting a week. It might be unfair but it won't kill anyone. As long as I own the game in good timings ~
The map really looks awesome, can't wait >3< !


----------



## Libra

Lassy said:


> I seriously don't mind waiting a week. It might be unfair but it won't kill anyone. As long as I own the game in good timings ~
> The map really looks awesome, can't wait >3< !



Same here. It's just one week, so I don't mind too much.

Looking forward to this game; the map looks amazing!


----------



## Reindeer

GET HYPE


----------



## TheWonky

Gj Gamefreak, I actully like it  Especially like the idea of the shield ^-^


----------



## RhinoK

Makes sense with Mawile and Sableye being counterparts of sorts


----------



## Shirohibiki

THE HYPE IS REAL
DAT MEGA SABLEYE
mega sceptile is hot.
mega swampert is gross

also i love the trainers lol??? they literally dont look any different to me but maybe im blind
dat map hype
dat trailer hype
DAT STEVEN STONE ,,,,,,,,,,,,,mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmsteven

ok so is it out yet?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

:OOO Mega swampert FTW


----------



## VillageDweller

MEGA SABLEYE IS CREEPY
also i don't understnad it why is it just holding a giant ruby????

inb4 this is mega sableye omega or something
OMEGA SABLEYE

and alpha sableye is holding a giant sapphire yes............

(lol i doubt it but hYEPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

people are saying there will be delta emerald


----------



## RhinoK

ObeseMudkipz said:


> people are saying there will be delta emerald


Because they registered the trademark?? Idk
They also registered Pokemon Grey remember
Also Yellow and Ctyatal werent remade


----------



## Ricardo

Since Mega Sableye is confirmed, I wonder what other megas we will see. I really want a Mega Metagross because it's my favorite Gen 3 pokemon.


----------



## Byngo

you know which pokemon I think would be cool if they had mega- evolutions?? SOLROCK AND LUNATONE 

OMG idk why but they're my fav pakemens


----------



## RhinoK

Mega Shiftry and Ludiculo?? Mega Plusle & Minun? Sure they were registered. Who knows


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

mega salamence and metagross?
Mega serviper ans zangoose?


----------



## Reindeer

um dont you mean mega shedinja


----------



## Pathetic

mega tropius pls


----------



## Jake

Mega sableye is beautiful 



Ricardo said:


> Since Mega Sableye is confirmed, I wonder what other megas we will see. I really want a Mega Metagross because it's my favorite Gen 3 pokemon.


From what I've seen;
Ludicolo, shifty, plusle, minun and jynx were all re-trademarked, so theres a high possibility we'll get them.

Sableye was also one that was high up on the speculation lost, so may as well list the others that are on the speculation list;
- torkoal
- serviper
- zangoose
- camerupt
- sharpeedo
- mightyena
- milotic
- salamence
- metagross

And there are probably a few more, but I can't remember. Tbh I expect we'll get either mega metagross or salamence, more likely metagross since it ties in with seven stone, and that mega charizard x is probably for a demo and it's not really on his team.


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

I like the idea of Mega Metagross for Steven

Since Gyarados got a Mega I wouldn't be surprised if Milotic got one. They are kinda parallel.

It'd be nice to get that Dragon Eevee now >_<


----------



## unravel

It's a threat


----------



## TheWonky

ITookYourWaffles said:


> It's a threat



That was posted on the last page...


----------



## RhinoK

I hope we get non-Hoenn megas. I just don't want a huge set of Hoenn megas whileUnova pokemon have no megas

Jynx is sorta parallel to Magmar and Electabuzz, so I wouldn't be surprised if she get's a mega to match Magmortar and Electivire


----------



## Jake

RhinoK said:


> I hope we get non-Hoenn megas. I just don't want a huge set of Hoenn megas whileUnova pokemon have no megas
> 
> Jynx is sorta parallel to Magmar and Electabuzz, so I wouldn't be surprised if she get's a mega to match Magmortar and Electivire


Mega jynz was trademarked a while ago and we already have mega diancie, and considering hoenn had the most megas that we're introduced in xy, id say there's a pretty high chance oras isn't just gonna give us hoenn megas


----------



## RhinoK

Jake. said:


> Mega jynz was trademarked a while ago and we already have mega diancie, and considering hoenn had the most megas that we're introduced in xy, id say there's a pretty high chance oras isn't just gonna give us hoenn megas



That's what I meant; it was my theory to as of why there'd be Mega Jynx. 

Yeah and there's five new mega evolutions for Hoenn released. So that's even more Hoenn megas. 
I could see Mega Sableye happening though, with it being a counterpart to Mawile.
I could see Mega Rayquaza happening. Rayquaza was the  one to equalise the two in history.


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> I could see Mega Sableye happening though, with it being a counterpart to Mawile.


??

it already happened


----------



## Colour Bandit

We got a new trailer guys!!! *So much Hype!*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FJEyj6ctTQ (International)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhUTtvAlbms (UK)

EDIT:
After watching both the trailers there is no difference in the footage shown bar the different release dates and pokemon.com to pokemon.co.uk . These screenshots were taken from the international trailer. Beforehand I apologise for the loading bar and video name being shown, they kept popping up when I paused to take a screenshot...
The trailers primarily focus on the starters and their mega evolutions not really showing us anything new for them but...



Spoiler









First we have May riding on the Mach bike in a cave, it is uncertain which cave it is but it shows that there will be 'puzzles' requiring the usage of either the Mach or Acro bike. 




This time we have Brendan riding on the Acro bike, showcasing the Acro bike 'puzzles'.




Here we have a shot of what I assume is the first rival battle- when Prof. Birch sends you off to find your rival. I could be wrong though.








After a montage of the starters first and mega forms we see the fight intro for Team Magma and Aqua grunts. Personally I quite like these intros.








Lastly, we get some footage of Mega Diancie and the information that it's mega stone will be available in ORAS and that we will be getting Diancie at some point in X&Y.



I think I may have missed some stuff but we also got footage from some of the screenshots before too- the shot of May and Brendan watching Beautifly fly past. Also in the UK trailer they are still showing the boxes as being red or blue for OR and AS, so hey we do get something for waiting I guess...

For more ( and higher quality) screenshots check out Serebii's pre-release screenshot  page! They have lots of screenshots that were not shown in the trailers!

EDIT 2: after looking Serebii's update for this new trailer they have apparently spotted on Canada's Pokemon website they have not been given an official release date! It currently states that the release date is November, not saying what day in November... Hopefully it is just a fault and will soon be updated!


----------



## Jake

I just keep stalking May and Brendan for any changes to see if character customization will return.
May looks really cute tho

Op there's also a lot of new pics on serebii





















There's a lot more but I can't link.
They show off mega starters in hq in battle, alone with mega diancie.
They also show a little of mauville city I think? And the inside of some gym (mauville I think). The poke dex and evolving pics, first gym badge, team magma on the volcano thing and other stuff

Check them out: http://www.serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/pics.shtml#


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> ??
> 
> it already happened



It did??? Woa

Maybe I phrased it wrong. I could have* is what I meant


----------



## Shirohibiki

diancie is kawaii af

i also just preordered omega ruby <3 cant waiiittt


----------



## L. Lawliet

so i noticed that archie and maxie have mega stones on them. Maxie has one on his glasses and archie has one on his earing


----------



## Reindeer

L. Lawliet said:


> so i noticed that archie and maxie have mega stones on them. Maxie has one on his glasses and archie has one on his earing


mega mightyena coming soon


----------



## L. Lawliet

or mega sharpedo and camerupt


----------



## VillageDweller

this is probably wrong but i don't care

ok so ancient devolution loooks cool ye and groudon and kyogre have it, and it's like a regression ye
and also primal dialga is a thing from PMD but ignoring that for now lel

I think if any other legendaries now have mega evolutions or w/e (apart from maybe genesect and deoxys but i doubt they will get megas anyway) they would be ancient devolutions bcos it is like returning to the past??? hence why they are "legend"ary pokemon
and the reason mewtwo is a normal mega is because it's a man-made pokemon so it's not from the past
ye that is my theory xoxo not that it really means anything LOL

deoxys is like. a virus from space. so idk it would probably be normal mega if it happened (i doubt it)
and genesect.. is like from the past but it has future things on it??????????? i think it would also be normal mega bcos like aerodacytl is normal mega and he is a fossil pokemon so ye

theory over yay


----------



## Reindeer

VillageDweller said:


> this is probably wrong but i don't care
> 
> ok so ancient devolution loooks cool ye and groudon and kyogre have it, and it's like a regression ye
> and also primal dialga is a thing from PMD but ignoring that for now lel
> 
> I think if any other legendaries now have mega evolutions or w/e (apart from maybe genesect and deoxys but i doubt they will get megas anyway) they would be ancient devolutions bcos it is like returning to the past??? hence why they are "legend"ary pokemon
> and the reason mewtwo is a normal mega is because it's a man-made pokemon so it's not from the past
> ye that is my theory xoxo not that it really means anything LOL
> 
> deoxys is like. a virus from space. so idk it would probably be normal mega if it happened (i doubt it)
> and genesect.. is like from the past but it has future things on it??????????? i think it would also be normal mega bcos like aerodacytl is normal mega and he is a fossil pokemon so ye
> 
> theory over yay


ok but what about lati@s and diancie


----------



## RhinoK

I might run Flame Orb and Trick
I'd use Will-O-Wisp but Assault Vest prevents the use of status moves
Has anyone got any better items for Rotom-W?


----------



## Silversea

Assault vest would block trick I think.

Haha the new evolution reminds me of colosseum and XD.
Mega sableye is an interesting one too...


----------



## Jake

L. Lawliet said:


> so i noticed that archie and maxie have mega stones on them. Maxie has one on his glasses and archie has one on his earing



So thats where they are... I knew people were saying they had mega stones on them, but I could never find them;
Oh I found a pic for those interested







Also here is official mini site: http://www.pokemonrubysapphire.com


----------



## L. Lawliet

Anyone else going to assume mega sharpedo for Archie?


----------



## Jake

L. Lawliet said:


> Anyone else going to assume mega sharpedo for Archie?



Yea most people are assuming their mega stones belong to either migtyena/crobat or sharpeedo/camerupt.
Sharpeedo and camerupt make the most sense since we know how Nintendo likes signature pokemon.


Also serebii lists that mega swampert and primal groundon get attack boosts, and primal kyogre gets a special attack boost


----------



## Gandalf

My hype for this died really quick. Probably going to explode again in time for november. I liked the little clip we got of peeko and mr Briney's ship.


----------



## Jake

Gandalf said:


> My hype for this died really quick. Probably going to explode again in time for november. I liked the little clip we got of peeko and mr Briney's ship.



Ya that is how I feel
Theyre just giving us too little too late. I get hyped for it for like 3 hours but then I'm over it


----------



## VillageDweller

Reindeer said:


> ok but what about lati@s and diancie



omG CRIES

well diancie is from a chosen carbink to become the new diamond princess or whatever so that's a new legendary ))
latias/os breaks my theory tho rip
unless like. there can be both. LOL
i mean i guess it would make sense i just want more ancient devolutions ):


----------



## Reindeer

VillageDweller said:


> omG CRIES
> 
> well diancie is from a chosen carbink to become the new diamond princess or whatever so that's a new legendary ))
> latias/os breaks my theory tho rip
> unless like. there can be both. LOL
> i mean i guess it would make sense i just want more ancient devolutions ):


You could also just assume that the Lati@s pair are not ancient legendaries. There's no mention of them being such as far as I know. But it would raise the question of which other legendaries would go through ancient devolution. All the G2 legendaries have been around for a while, for example.


----------



## Zeiro

I hope we see Primal Rayquaza.

Anyone else think the whole "Primal" thing might have been influenced by PMD2 with Primal Dialga? Its Japanese name is "Dark Dialga", but still.


----------



## puppy

Reizo said:


> I hope we see Primal Rayquaza.
> 
> Anyone else think the whole "Primal" thing might have been influenced by PMD2 with Primal Dialga? Its Japanese name is "Dark Dialga", but still.


when i first heard of primal kyogre and groudon the first thing i thought of was primal dialga from mystery dungeon.


----------



## Silversea

I'd expect primal dialga to be the inspriation since primal dialga has the orange markings similar to the yellowish/orange markings on primal groudon and kyogre.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Dang it! I want a primal dialga available...


----------



## Jake

Secret bases confirmed


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

^Praise unto god.

I really really want the exact same Emerald Battle Frontier to come back.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Secret bases confirmed



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS

Secret bases 

- - - Post Merge - - -






Now I'm wondering if that's a fake, Jake :/


----------



## MrPicklez

That's disappointing.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSS
> 
> Secret bases
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm wondering if that's a fake, Jake :/



It's not, it's on serebii, picture 137

http://www.serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/pics.shtml


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What are secret bases? Are they like the one in X and Y behind the shelf in the Lysadre Cafe?


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> What are secret bases? Are they like the one in X and Y behind the shelf in the Lysadre Cafe?



No they were in rse where you could use secret power on certain spots to make a cave/hollow that you could customize with furniture you bought at a store.

Google image "secret bases pokemon" if you wanna know what they look like.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> It's not, it's on serebii, picture 137
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/pics.shtml



Good.

Now all that's left is confirmation for Battle Frontier and Contests (NOT SUPER CONTESTS)


----------



## VillageDweller

secret bases are my life yes.

Reindeer: i hope so <333 I did look at Latias on bulbapedia and there was no mention of them being ancient as such so maybe? I mean I think the like.. obvious(er) old legendaries might get it like yeah, Groudon and Kyogre (land and sea), Dialga and Palkia (time + Primal Dialga is already a thing and space) possibly Giratina??? antimatter so it might be. I guess Ho-Oh and Lugia have been around for a whiile but ): I just like the look of Ancient Devolution so I want more LOL


----------



## Sanaki

If there are secret bases I'll literally cry, it was one of the best features in that game.

I'm glad this comes out in my birthday month so I'll actually be able to get it


----------



## Reindeer

VillageDweller said:


> secret bases are my life yes.
> 
> Reindeer: i hope so <333 I did look at Latias on bulbapedia and there was no mention of them being ancient as such so maybe? I mean I think the like.. obvious(er) old legendaries might get it like yeah, Groudon and Kyogre (land and sea), Dialga and Palkia (time + Primal Dialga is already a thing and space) possibly Giratina??? antimatter so it might be. I guess Ho-Oh and Lugia have been around for a whiile but ): I just like the look of Ancient Devolution so I want more LOL


Giratina was created as the same time as Palkia and Dialga, as the thing that would oppose both of them (which is why the Distortion World is so weird).
Thinking about other legendaries, it seems kinda arbitrary where you'd draw the line for them to have ancient devolution, and where they'd just get a normal Mega. Would Mew be able to go through ancient devolution? If it isn't, then I don't get it.


----------



## Wabty

does anybody else think the 3d graphics are really bad?


----------



## Reindeer

Wabty said:


> does anybody else think the 3d graphics are really bad?


no we all think theyre superb and dont see how they can be improved in any way

I think everybody agrees that they could've handled it a lot better.


----------



## LadyVivia

Wabty said:


> does anybody else think the 3d graphics are really bad?



*No.*


----------



## VillageDweller

Reindeer said:


> Giratina was created as the same time as Palkia and Dialga, as the thing that would oppose both of them (which is why the Distortion World is so weird).
> Thinking about other legendaries, it seems kinda arbitrary where you'd draw the line for them to have ancient devolution, and where they'd just get a normal Mega. Would Mew be able to go through ancient devolution? If it isn't, then I don't get it.



i just like ancient devolutions ): I just wanted to think about what kind of other legendaries might get it instead of megas but oh well, I guess we'll see what Nintendo does lol


----------



## TheWonky

Do you guys says devolution as-

dee-vo-loo-shun
dee-evolution
or
devoe-loosh-on

?


----------



## Colour Bandit

TheWonky said:


> Do you guys says devolution as-
> 
> dee-vo-loo-shun
> dee-evolution
> or
> devoe-loosh-on
> 
> ?


I say it as: dee-vo-loo-sion.


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

I say it as "dee-vo" also


----------



## Jake

I say de-evolution

Anyway, was Get TV today?? I thought it was but there's nothing on serebii so idk


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Jake. said:


> No they were in rse where you could use secret power on certain spots to make a cave/hollow that you could customize with furniture you bought at a store.
> 
> Google image "secret bases pokemon" if you wanna know what they look like.



OHHHHH I remember those now


----------



## Reindeer

TheWonky said:


> Do you guys says devolution as-
> 
> dee-vo-loo-shun
> dee-evolution
> or
> devoe-loosh-on
> 
> ?


First one is the proper pronunciation.


----------



## Colour Bandit

For other UK/European folks:
How are you going to go about avoiding spoilers in the week gap between releases? 
I'm so sad I've already thought up a plan to avoid spoilers like the plague while still being able to use the internet:
1) Tumblr Savior to block EVERYTHING Pokemon related on Tumblr, I will add all the Pokemon tags on the 18th/19th to compensate for people potentially getting their copies even earlier.
2a) Temporarily unsubscribe from any YouTubers who will be doing Lets Plays of ORAS
OR
2b) Utilise my obligatory Google+ YouTube account and only subscribe to UK/European YouTubers or those who won't be Let's Playing ORAS (This one is more likely)
3) Avoiding the Nintendo section of the Gamer's Lounge here
4) Avoiding all other Pokemon forums or sections on other forums

Seriously, I've even got a countdown timer on my PC to remind me to blacklist stuff...  This kids, is what happens when you finish education and don't have a job to occupy your time...


----------



## Reindeer

I won't be avoiding spoilers because there's nothing to spoil. I already played the game 10 years ago.


----------



## Cudon

Colour Bandit said:


> For other UK/European folks:
> How are you going to go about avoiding spoilers in the week gap between releases?
> I'm so sad I've already thought up a plan to avoid spoilers like the plague while still being able to use the internet:
> 1) Tumblr Savior to block EVERYTHING Pokemon related on Tumblr, I will add all the Pokemon tags on the 18th/19th to compensate for people potentially getting their copies even earlier.
> 2a) Temporarily unsubscribe from any YouTubers who will be doing Lets Plays of ORAS
> OR
> 2b) Utilise my obligatory Google+ YouTube account and only subscribe to UK/European YouTubers or those who won't be Let's Playing ORAS (This one is more likely)
> 3) Avoiding the Nintendo section of the Gamer's Lounge here
> 4) Avoiding all other Pokemon forums or sections on other forums
> 
> Seriously, I've even got a countdown timer on my PC to remind me to blacklist stuff...  This kids, is what happens when you finish education and don't have a job to occupy your time...


Why unsubscribe? All you have to do is avoid clicking on the videos. I'm european myself and all I'm gonna do is avoid videos. I don't really mind reading people discussing it or seeing random screenshots of the game


----------



## Libra

Colour Bandit said:


> For other UK/European folks:
> How are you going to go about avoiding spoilers in the week gap between releases?



I'm not going to avoid them. I tend to try and get some info before I begin playing, anyway (mostly what starter to choose and which Pok?mon will be available early in the game). I don't have a problem with it, but I do understand people want to avoid spoilers.


----------



## TheWonky

I will try and avoid spoilers but it won't work, i'll just end up watching walkthroughs...


----------



## Colour Bandit

Dinomates said:


> Why unsubscribe? All you have to do is avoid clicking on the videos. I'm european myself and all I'm gonna do is avoid videos. I don't really mind reading people discussing it or seeing random screenshots of the game


I'm probably not going to do that option and go with the one underneath since its easier  I'm okay with the information we get before release but some people will storm through the games in one week and most likely blab about everything, plus there's probably going to be lots of new things in it too, I just want to be able to go through the main story completely fresh...

EDIT: I'm really anti-spoiler, I hate it when things are just handed to me on a plate like that- all stems from a friend who watched Supernatural online and spoilt the 1st season ending for me :/ So yeah, I can get really aggro over even the tiniest spoiler- I won't look up Gym leader pokemon, wild pokemon locations, etc. because I want to go in relatively blind...


----------



## Zeiro

*SPOILER ALERT*

team magma is the team in omega ruby and team aqua is the team in alpha sapphire

*SPOILER ALERT*


----------



## radical6

Wabty said:


> does anybody else think the 3d graphics are really bad?



Yeah I dislike them. Idk it feels weird to me. I couldn't get into X and Y because of it. I prefer the old pixel look ):


----------



## puppy

TheWonky said:


> Do you guys says devolution as-
> 
> dee-vo-loo-shun
> dee-evolution
> or
> devoe-loosh-on
> 
> ?


deh-voh-LOO-shun


----------



## Reindeer

Reizo said:


> *SPOILER ALERT*
> 
> team magma is the team in omega ruby and team aqua is the team in alpha sapphire
> 
> *SPOILER ALERT*


wow you butt how dare you post spoilers


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> wow you butt how dare you post spoilers


Uhm what do expect we're gettin as much info as poss


----------



## Shirohibiki

i squealed with excitement over seCRET BASES SDKJGsdfdfhdf
i lie in wait, for pokemon amie to be confirmed...... also contests. 
i really like all the theories running around, and yay primal dialga  cant wait, guys! i still also cant get over how pretty diancie is, shes so gorgeous im cri forever,,,,


----------



## Mercedes

Shirohibiki said:


> i squealed with excitement over seCRET BASES SDKJGsdfdfhdf
> i lie in wait, for pokemon amie to be confirmed...... also contests.
> i really like all the theories running around, and yay primal dialga  cant wait, guys! i still also cant get over how pretty diancie is, shes so gorgeous im cri forever,,,,



Primal diagla??? Never heard. I heard of primal Groudon. :/ can you link me to were you found that???  super curios!


----------



## TheWonky

Luckypinch said:


> Primal diagla??? Never heard. I heard of primal Groudon. :/ can you link me to were you found that???  super curios!



It's from mystery dungeon.....


----------



## Mercedes

TheWonky said:


> It's from mystery dungeon.....



Oh my gosh! That's right! =_= ahah memorys


----------



## Colour Bandit

Another question  Are you planning on getting ORAS as a physical copy, digital copy or both?
I finally decided that I want to get OR as a physical copy- hopefully via belated birthday present- from GAME and AS as a digital copy- I upgraded from a 4gb SD card to a 32gb one today since I'm getting more games digitally- probably a day or two after EU release, just in case the e-shop crashes again


----------



## redluigi

I'm getting a hard copy - I like them better- but I have no idea which one to get and I'm definitely not getting both.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Hard copy. I only buy digital copies of games I'm embarrassed to buy in real life XD


----------



## TheWonky

Alpha Sapphire as a physical copy #TeamAqua+megasharpedo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Hard copy. I only buy digital copies of games I'm embarrassed to buy in real life XD



This completely. I getchu.


----------



## Shirohibiki

im getting OR physical copy. i hate digital copies. if i get AS, i will get yet another phyiscal copy.

also i wish to know why mega sceptile is so sexy, id never not get torchic but. dat sceptile..,,,


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'm only really getting both because I don't have anyone else to trade with in person and one will be a gift :/ It will also give me another excuse to keep paying for PokeBank... Eh I really am debating between physical or digital AS, it won't be my main game but I'd like that lovely blue case to display... I'll wait until we find out what the pre-order bonus is, if it is good then it will be both physical copies. (There are a ton of other games on the e-shop to justify my 32 gb sd card  )


----------



## Isabella

I was thinking I might get a physical copy of Sapphire, and a digital copy of Ruby. I really want both this time, so excited for this game


----------



## Libra

Colour Bandit said:


> Another question  Are you planning on getting ORAS as a physical copy, digital copy or both?



I'll buy whichever version is cheapest. Which will probably be a physical copy on Amazon or something.


----------



## Chromie

Isabella said:


> I was thinking I might get a physical copy of Sapphire, and a digital copy of Ruby. I really want both this time, so excited for this game



Meh, just getting digital of both here. Always digital!


----------



## Silversea

It's probably going to end up being mega mightyena and mega sharpedo if its going this route. Or mega crobat.


----------



## Zeiro

a lot of people seem to think it's mega sharpedo and mega camerupt


----------



## pokecrysis

Reizo said:


> a lot of people seem to think it's mega sharpedo and mega camerupt


yeah that seems likely to me as well but what do you think?


----------



## Zeiro

pokecrysis said:


> yeah that seems likely to me as well but what do you think?


i think it's likely, they are maxie and archie's signature pokemon


----------



## suede

Getting the physical release of both games. That's what I did with X/Y.


----------



## Chromie

So this looks pretty great.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I hated when you had to look for steven in the cave. I hated it even more when I was to lazy to use flash


----------



## AbsoluteZer0

I did it so many times that I actually know the way through the cave without using flash. I know where the hidden items on the floor are too xD


----------



## oath2order

I don't think trainer customization is in the game


----------



## Blu Rose

AbsoluteZer0 said:


> I did it so many times that I actually know the way through the cave without using flash. I know where the hidden items on the floor are too xD


I know, right?

Hmm, let's see...

I'M SO GLAD THAT THE POK?MON NAMES ARE DECAPITALIZED NOW

MY LIFE IS COMPLEEEETTTTEEEEEE


----------



## Reindeer

Blu Rose said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Hmm, let's see...
> 
> I'M SO GLAD THAT THE POK?MON NAMES ARE DECAPITALIZED NOW
> 
> MY LIFE IS COMPLEEEETTTTEEEEEE


But they did that in Gen 4?
And then in Gen 5 put a system in place that changed all caps names to lower case if it was the original name.


----------



## Jake

Further details have been revealed about the Pok?mon, Mega Sableye. It is confirmed that Mega Sableye retains its Dark/Ghost-type, but rather than keep any of the abilities, it gets the ability Magic Bounce. It has increased Defense and Special Attack stats, but decreased Speed. During battle, Mega Sableye shelters itself behind the jewel, from where it can take advantage of any openings its target leaves exposed.


----------



## Box9Missingo

suede said:


> Getting the physical release of both games. That's what I did with X/Y.



Same here. Went with Sapphire back in the day though . Looking forward to playing the game again.


----------



## rndrn

I so wish this was released in July... I'm dying!


----------



## Shok

Can't wait for these remakes!


----------



## TheWonky

Thought I'd make it more lively in here.

What music re-orchestrated / redone are you looking forward too? I'm looking forward to Littleroot town's theme but I hope it is reorchestrated rather than simply revamped.

Also I KNOW everyone loves trumpets but please give some thought to your answer so we ccan hopefully start conversation again.


----------



## Shok

TheWonky said:


> Thought I'd make it more lively in here.
> 
> What music re-orchestrated / redone are you looking forward too? I'm looking forward to Littleroot town's theme but I hope it is reorchestrated rather than simply revamped.
> 
> Also I KNOW everyone loves trumpets but please give some thought to your answer so we ccan hopefully start conversation again.



I'm really looking forward to hearing all the legendary/gym themes. A favorite theme of mine, though, was always Lilycove City, so I'm also looking forward to that as well. <3


----------



## Twinrova

I'm looking forward to the entire soundtrack, really. I LOVE video game soundtracks (and the hoenn games have a pretty good one!) and orchestrated music, soo.... *-*
Tbh the first thing that ran through my head when the games were revealed was *OMG THE _MUSIC_*


----------



## MrPicklez

I really hope there's a mega Ludicolo.

My life will be complete.


----------



## Twinrova

And I'm hoping they do that thing like in HGSS' ecruteak & cianwood city, where the towns originally had the same theme music but in the remakes they were remixed differently to match the town! 

Imagine Verdanturf town and Dewford town... Beautiful *sheds a tear* lol


----------



## Myles

i'm really excited for the music remixes. judging by the trailer, the title screen music (if that's the set music) isn't as brass/trumpet lead heavy. i'm gonna miss that although it's a nice change.


----------



## magmortar

I can't wait to hear the remixed music for Mt. Pyre summit and the Abandoned Ship! Those tunes are really nice <3
I'm also superr excited to see more character redesigns! Especially Phoebe, since I cosplay her haha.


----------



## oath2order

Lack of trumpets?

wat


----------



## VillageDweller

i know it probs won't happen bcos hoenn game but

MEGA LUXRAY PLS ELECTRIC DARK IT MUST HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!

but really I would love a Mega Altaria (pls dragon/fairy) and Mega Milotic (o my god water/dragon has to happen on milotic PLS)

Making Luvdisc and Trophius better would be welcome too.


----------



## Reindeer

VillageDweller said:


> Making Luvdisc and Trophius better would be welcome too.


Maybe they'll finally explain the relationship between Luvdisc and Alomomola.
I swear that thing is supposed to be a Luvdisc evolution.

Strangely looking forward to the trick house music.
And wondering what the gym leader music will sound like. One of my favorite gym themes from the series.


----------



## Mightyno92

I personally thought this was a remake, so all the story line would be the same as before, but in 3D. I hope they make the post game awesome though.


----------



## TheWonky

It is a remake.


----------



## AlphaWolf

This game looks very fun! I never got very into my _Ruby_ version but I think that this looks interesting enough. Though, Pokemon X/Y was a big let down for me so I truly don't know what to expect


----------



## Solar

I think this is definitely one of the better analysis' they've done. I liked a lot of the stuff they pointed out in this video. My hype for this game is off the charts!


----------



## TheWonky

Benmjy said:


> I think this is definitely one of the better analysis' they've done. I liked a lot of the stuff they pointed out in this video. My hype for this game is off the charts!




Definatel, but then again GE have got much better within te last year/6months!


----------



## Box9Missingo

Benmjy said:


> I think this is definitely one of the better analysis' they've done. I liked a lot of the stuff they pointed out in this video. My hype for this game is off the charts!



Wow! Thanks for sharing . Looks like they'll be sweet games. This analysis was really nicely done.


----------



## Reindeer

So I'm not sure if it has been brought up, but a few weeks ago Junichi Masuda or somebody else important in GameFreak tweeted what is basically the official timeline of the Pokemon games.

FR/LG + OR/AS
HG/SS + D/P/Pt
B/W
B2/W2 + X/Y

That was it.

My question is this: What's up with that 10~20 year gap between Mega Evolution in Hoenn and it suddenly being a BRAND NEW DISCOVERY in Kalos? Seems like an odd thing.
I'm probably nitpicking, and the BRAND NEW DISCOVERY bit is more like a way of introducing it to players, but this kind of stuff really grinds my gears.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, it wasn't Masuda. I looked it up, it was Toshinobu Matsumiya.

Screenshot of tweet with visualization


----------



## oath2order

Using the right orbs on the legendaries makes sense, that's VERY interesting.


----------



## rndrn

Reindeer said:


> So I'm not sure if it has been brought up, but a few weeks ago Junichi Masuda or somebody else important in GameFreak tweeted what is basically the official timeline of the Pokemon games.
> 
> FR/LG + OR/AS
> HG/SS + D/P/Pt
> B/W
> B2/W2 + X/Y
> 
> That was it.
> 
> My question is this: What's up with that 10~20 year gap between Mega Evolution in Hoenn and it suddenly being a BRAND NEW DISCOVERY in Kalos? Seems like an odd thing.
> I'm probably nitpicking, and the BRAND NEW DISCOVERY bit is more like a way of introducing it to players, but this kind of stuff really grinds my gears.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay, it wasn't Masuda. I looked it up, it was Toshinobu Matsumiya.
> 
> Screenshot of tweet with visualization



Just to clarify, he tweeted R/G = R/S - G/S = D/P etc, not the enhanced remakes, meaning Megas are still new in X/Y and the "remakes" are the piece of contention. I think with the exception of claiming that the games are remakes officially all we have seen is evidence that these games do not follow the same timeline and are more along the lines of reimaginations or more likely sequels. How can a remake include a MAJOR change in gameplay with Megas and all the new 'mon we will likely see from the later gens?! Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## RhinoK

rndrn said:


> Just to clarify, he tweeted R/G = R/S - G/S = D/P etc, not the enhanced remakes, meaning Megas are still new in X/Y and the "remakes" are the piece of contention. I think with the exception of claiming that the games are remakes officially all we have seen is evidence that these games do not follow the same timeline and are more along the lines of reimaginations or more likely sequels. How can a remake include a MAJOR change in gameplay with Megas and all the new 'mon we will likely see from the later gens?! Doesn't make sense to me.


HeartGold/SoulSilver were remakes. OmegaRuby/AlphaSapphire seem to be remakes, albeit not full remakes. Gold and Silver's remakes followed everything to the dot besides the post-game and stuff but Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire and including major stuff that wasn't in the originals into it. I think it's nice, like a fresh look on the Hoenn region despite it being the story we know and love.


----------



## Reindeer

rndrn said:


> Just to clarify, he tweeted R/G = R/S - G/S = D/P etc, not the enhanced remakes, meaning Megas are still new in X/Y and the "remakes" are the piece of contention. I think with the exception of claiming that the games are remakes officially all we have seen is evidence that these games do not follow the same timeline and are more along the lines of reimaginations or more likely sequels. How can a remake include a MAJOR change in gameplay with Megas and all the new 'mon we will likely see from the later gens?! Doesn't make sense to me.


Generation 1's story happening at the same time as Gen 3 was only because it was turned into a remake and put into the same generation as Hoenn. Same with G2. With R/S (and thus OR/AS) having a set point in the timeline, they can't just go "oh now that stuff happens during g6".

And that's why it's confusing to me. Mega Evolution was a new thing in Kalos, yet by the current timeline there's a huge gap between it being used by trainers in Hoenn and it being "discovered" in Kalos. Unless OR/AS is set after X/Y, which at this point is unlikely, then it's a bit of a problem. Not a big one, but something odd nonetheless.


----------



## Jawile

I'm going to be making my team for this game based on the classic Nuzlocke comic. (you can read it here) I will be using four Pokemon, Swampert in place of Ruby's Sceptile, Exploud, Pelipper, and Shiftry.


----------



## CR33P

i'm getting annoyed with how many mega evolutions are happening, especially for starters
it just seems like they're overdoing it, i get for x and y since introduction but i feel like all legendaries are going to have mega evolutions


----------



## Jake

creepysheepy said:


> i'm getting annoyed with how many mega evolutions are happening, especially for starters
> it just seems like they're overdoing it, i get for x and y since introduction but i feel like all legendaries are going to have mega evolutions



masuda or someone said that the plan is to give every pokemon a mega evolution so i dont see why this is an issue since they've already informed us that we'd be getting a lot more in future games.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> masuda or someone said that the plan is to give every pokemon a mega evolution so i dont see why this is an issue since they've already informed us that we'd be getting a lot more in future games.



HOW. THERE'S LIKE 600+

I hope he meant like every Pokemon as in like the end of the evolutionary line because Mega Pichu, Mega Pikachu, Mega Raichu doesn't make sense.


----------



## AnimeK

Pokemon Ruby was my childhood, and I can't tell you how long I've waited for this! Although I can't stand mega-evolutions, I'm excited that Hoenn is back!


----------



## WonderK

AnimeK said:


> Pokemon Ruby was my childhood, and I can't tell you how long I've waited for this! Although I can't stand mega-evolutions, I'm excited that Hoenn is back!



I mostly remember it from my child hood as well. Very ecstatic about the games finally being remade.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> HOW. THERE'S LIKE 600+
> 
> I hope he meant like every Pokemon as in like the end of the evolutionary line because Mega Pichu, Mega Pikachu, Mega Raichu doesn't make sense.



yea oops he said evolutionary line in the quote but i just said every pokemon as in 'every final evolved form'


----------



## Reindeer

Jake. said:


> yea oops he said evolutionary line in the quote but i just said every pokemon as in 'every final evolved form'


cant wait for mega stunfisk
that things gonna destroy


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> yea oops he said evolutionary line in the quote but i just said every pokemon as in 'every final evolved form'



That's what I assumed. Figured I'd ask.

Mega Bibarel gogogogogogogogo


----------



## Jinglefruit

O: I didn't realise they were going to have every line have a mega-evo. Does this mean all the Eeveelutions?! =D

Or... mega Unown? O:


----------



## oath2order

When it comes to Eeveelutions all I want is a Eeveelution for each type.


----------



## puppy

mega metagross would be amazingasdfghjk
it's been my skype name since megas were first introduced....


----------



## RhinoK

Mega Klefki
Mega Snorlax
Mega Dugtrio
???


----------



## Jinglefruit

I am quite happy with them stopping at just the specially attacking Eevees. I can't really see a Rock or Fighting Eevee at the least. 

I want a Mega Dodrio that looks like a firework of heads.


----------



## puppy

Jinglefruit said:


> I am quite happy with them stopping at just the specially attacking Eevees. I can't really see a Rock or Fighting Eevee at the least.


flareon and leafeon are physical attackers i dont see the problem with a rock or fighting one


----------



## Jinglefruit

puppy said:


> flareon and leafeon are physical attackers i dont see the problem with a rock or fighting one



I meant all of the eeveelutions are types that were classed as special before the phys/special attack split in Gen 3. Many of the originally physical types wouldn't make particularly appealing looking Eeveelutions.


----------



## puppy

idk about that ive seen some rock eeveelution fakemon that look better than the ones that have been already made


----------



## BATOCTO

hoping that they bring back battle frontier. pls. i need to see my pike queen in 3d


----------



## Reindeer

BATOCTO said:


> hoping that they bring back battle frontier. pls. i need to see my pike queen in 3d


You mean in a drawing that they show before the battle starts.


----------



## Jinglefruit

puppy said:


> idk about that ive seen some rock eeveelution fakemon that look better than the ones that have been already made



Iunno, after Sylveon I'm kinda happy to let the Eevee line be done. Or at most add a dragon type to actually have all the special types. 



BATOCTO said:


> hoping that they bring back battle frontier. pls. i need to see my pike queen in 3d



I loved the battle pike. It was the only thing I managed to get gold in.


----------



## CR33P

BATOCTO said:


> hoping that they bring back battle frontier. pls. i need to see my pike queen in 3d



it wouldn't be a hoenn remake without it


----------



## oath2order

Yaaas battle pike yaaass


----------



## Solar

oath2order said:


> When it comes to Eeveelutions all I want is a Eeveelution for each type.



Eeveelutions for each type would be amazing, omg.


----------



## Jawile

pls no eeveelutions for every type that'd be really annoying
just make them for the special types


----------



## KCourtnee

I'm soooo excited. I can't wait to see the graphics and hear the music. 
I mean, pokemon x and 'y's graphics are amazing, and I'm super these games' will be even better! And the music…. omg…. ruby/sapphire music is my 2nd fav so hearing the remastered versions will be SO AWESOME


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Well, ORAS will be running off the same engine that X and Y have, so basically if you've seen XY graphics, you've seen ORAS graphics, minus a few tweaks and remodels. They still are great graphics, though. I'm with you on the music part.


----------



## Alyx

I really hope that you can customize your trainer like you can in X and Y.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Alyx said:


> I really hope that you can customize your trainer like you can in X and Y.



Definitely. Only add in more customization. Like being able to dye your character's hair more colors, like what you can do in Animal Crossing.


----------



## Naiad

Box9Missingo said:


> Definitely. Only add in more customization. Like being able to dye your character's hair more colors, like what you can do in Animal Crossing.



Maybe we'll finally be able to take off the hat.


----------



## Kirito

I hope they add those underground tunnels and secret bases again. Laying traps around down there was pretty fun; the trap animations should look cooler now with better graphics and all with the 3DS (compared to the gameboy advance).


----------



## Reindeer

Kirito said:


> I hope they add those underground tunnels and secret bases again. Laying traps around down there was pretty fun; the trap animations should look cooler now with better graphics and all with the 3DS (compared to the gameboy advance).


The underground stuff was in D/P/Pt, lol.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

The secret bases were in Hoenn, though. Those were pretty cool. I'd like to see them return, and I don't see why they wouldn't. I did like the Underground better, to be honest.


----------



## oath2order

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> The secret bases were in Hoenn, though. Those were pretty cool. I'd like to see them return, and I don't see why they wouldn't. I did like the Underground better, to be honest.



Secret bases are pretty much confirmed. There were the plushie decorations in a bedroom screenshot and there was the small indent in the wall in a new screenshot on the bridge over the pond where you get TM Sunny Day in the originals.



Box9Missingo said:


> Definitely. Only add in more customization. Like being able to dye your character's hair more colors, like what you can do in Animal Crossing.



All the screenshots thus far show the same looking character. I'm worried trainer customization might not be in the game D:


----------



## RhinoK

If we aren't allowed character customisation, can we please have the option to choose our skintone?


----------



## Box9Missingo

oath2order said:


> Secret bases are pretty much confirmed. There were the plushie decorations in a bedroom screenshot and there was the small indent in the wall in a new screenshot on the bridge over the pond where you get TM Sunny Day in the originals.
> 
> 
> 
> All the screenshots thus far show the same looking character. I'm worried trainer customization might not be in the game D:


Dang . That would suck.

I hope the Underground comes back in some form. I really enjoyed it in Diamond version.


----------



## Jawile

Box9Missingo said:


> Dang . That would suck.
> 
> I hope the Underground comes back in some form. I really enjoyed it in* Diamond* version.



it was from diamond so


----------



## Reindeer

Jawile said:


> it was from diamond so


That's what I was trying to say on the previous page. Secret bases, sure, but what reason would they have to include the underground mechanics? None.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Jawile said:


> it was from diamond so



I know. It was just fun to play.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> That's what I was trying to say on the previous page. Secret bases, sure, but what reason would they have to include the underground mechanics? None.



Items. It made it a lot easier and not to mention a lot more practical to get a hold of items that normally cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Reindeer

Box9Missingo said:


> Items. It made it a lot easier and not to mention a lot more practical to get a hold of items that normally cost an arm and a leg.


That's great and all, but what reason would they have to include a G4 feature in the G3 remakes? That's my point here.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Reindeer said:


> That's great and all, but what reason would they have to include a G4 feature in the G3 remakes? That's my point here.


For more stuff to do. 

I understand where you're coming from, but since it's an update, I don't really see anything wrong with it.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Box9Missingo said:


> For more stuff to do.
> 
> I understand where you're coming from, but since it's an update, I don't really see anything wrong with it.



There's nothing wrong with it. It's just that both previous gens' remakes haven't included features from later gens. The Underground was a major part of Sinnoh. I'm sure they'll want to keep it exclusive.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> All the screenshots thus far show the same looking character. I'm worried trainer customization might not be in the game D:



Fine by me if we get more game content that way.


----------



## Music_123

i wonder if the contests will be reintroduced


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Music_123 said:


> i wonder if the contests will be reintroduced



I really hope so. It wouldn't feel complete without them.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> I really hope so. It wouldn't feel complete without them.



And it better be the Gen 3 contests not that bull**** dress up your Pokemon contest


----------



## Music_123

i would like it to be more anime like cuz it seems fun


----------



## Jawile

Music_123 said:


> i would like it to be more anime like cuz it seems fun



if you want to play the anime play pokemon yellow


----------



## Mercedes

oath2order said:


> And it better be the Gen 3 contests not that bull**** dress up your Pokemon contest


Nu  dress them uppp


----------



## Jawile

Luckypinch said:


> Nu  dress them uppp



But Gen 3 contests were better than playing dress up.


----------



## puppy

gen 3 remakes are cool and all but im mainly looking forward to steven


----------



## Reindeer

puppy said:


> gen 3 remakes are cool and all but im mainly looking forward to steven


Steven "Sexy" Stone.

He looks really cool in the remakes, and I'm looking forward to battling him again. As long as he's the Champion, still.


----------



## Jawile

i hope steven senpai notices me


----------



## Box9Missingo

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> There's nothing wrong with it. It's just that both previous gens' remakes haven't included features from later gens. The Underground was a major part of Sinnoh. I'm sure they'll want to keep it exclusive.



Good point . And it sucks that they want to do that... 

I hope that they have some good features in the games.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Box9Missingo said:


> Good point . And it sucks that they want to do that...
> 
> I hope that they have some good features in the games.



Well the secret bases in Hoenn were kinda fun! And the Battle Frontier will almost defintely return... Hey, at least we have something to look forward to when Sinnoh gets a remake in like 2017!


----------



## Box9Missingo

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Well the secret bases in Hoenn were kinda fun! And the Battle Frontier will almost defintely return... Hey, at least we have something to look forward to when Sinnoh gets a remake in like 2017!



They were ok... never really had a use for mine though . I loved that. The frontier was worth it. Good point . At least we'll see a return of contests. I liked those ok.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I actually wasn't a fan of contests at all... Hopefully they'll be improved this time around.


----------



## Reindeer

I wasn't a fan of contests either, but I would say that I enjoyed the G3 contests more than G4's SUPER contests. That dressing up part was murder.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Reindeer said:


> I wasn't a fan of contests either, but I would say that I enjoyed the G3 contests more than G4's SUPER contests. That dressing up part was murder.



Yea that was somewhat of a pain, and it sucked when the NPC's beat you . So VERY frustrating. I hope there's more variety in the contests as well.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I'll agree that gen four's were even worse. And who knows what the contest will be like this time around? Maybe they'll be really good.


----------



## Treeport

I loved the Contest and would really like to have a Contest team this time around.  So, hopefully, they're in various towns and cities like they were in R/S.  Though, I'm super worried it'll be more like Emerald than R/S, with them being replaced with Battle Frontier stuff.  It's less fun when you're just competing in one building.

And I think contest would look really cool with the 3D.  So I hope they make use of it.


----------



## Swiftstream

Treeport said:


> I loved the Contest and would really like to have a Contest team this time around.  So, hopefully, they're in various towns and cities like they were in R/S.  Though, I'm super worried it'll be more like Emerald than R/S, with them being replaced with Battle Frontier stuff.  It's less fun when you're just competing in one building.
> 
> And I think contest would look really cool with the 3D.  So I hope they make use of it.



Yes, i wish they'd bring contests back 
I dislike musicals


----------



## toastia

I'm probably gonna get it when it come on eShop 
My mama said no more pokemon, so I'm going to get it through gift cards  on eShop.


----------



## WonderK

Prin said:


> I'm probably gonna get it when it come on eShop
> My mama said no more pokemon, so I'm going to get it through gift cards  on eShop.



The reason why your mother said that is your business. Just wanted to say that it's clever you're going to purchase it like that. Just be sure she doesn't see you playing it.


----------



## magmortar

Contests in Hoenn were sooo nice (Sinnoh slaughtered them though, ugh). I feel like they were such a big staple of Gen 3 so they have to return, bigger and better than ever. Plus, I want to get more involved creating a contest team vs trying to use fit random Pokemon into the different categories.


----------



## toastia

WonderK said:


> The reason why your mother said that is your business. Just wanted to say that it's clever you're going to purchase it like that. Just be sure she doesn't see you playing it.


She let me buy pokemon x(the breaking point), I don't think she will notice since I'll be playing on the same system,


----------



## Jake

It has been confirmed that Secret Bases have returned to Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire. Players will be able to share their Secret Base with other Trainers around the world using StreetPass functionality, or they can create a QR Code for their unique Secret Base, enabling friends to visit it with ease. When visiting other Secret Bases, players can meet other Trainers in the same base and invite them back to their own Secret Base as Secret Pals. Players can interact and battle with Secret Pals, who have special skills that can support players in their adventures, such as sharing new Decorations, making a Pok?mon Egg hatch faster, or raising the level of a select Pok?mon by one. The more Secret Pals players have in their Secret Base, the more special skills will be available to help them in their adventures. Players can also capture flags while visiting other players’ Secret Bases. Flags are located beside the Secret PC in each Secret Base. The more flags a player collects, the higher the rank earned, which brings rewards like improving the skills of a player’s Secret Pals. A new character called Aarune has been revealed for this, and he is the Secret Base Master. He currently resides in Hoenn and has a Flygon









More pics on serebii


----------



## WonderK

Holy freaking crap. Thanks, Jake. Looking this stuff up now.


----------



## Leopardfire

Prin said:


> I'm probably gonna get it when it come on eShop
> My mama said no more pokemon, so I'm going to get it through gift cards  on eShop.


This is what I did with Trout. I hope for your sake that the game doesn't require a lot of memory. 

I'm psyched for secret bases. I'm going to fill mine with Swablu plushies.


----------



## Jinglefruit

My reaction, "Look at all the cool stuff I'll never use because I'm going to cover the floor in glitter patches and maybe have 1 slide at the back."

Hype! 8D


----------



## oath2order

JAKE I LOVE THE SECRET BASES THANK YOU.

Is the characyer wearing anything different in that screenshot i cant tell


----------



## WonderK

@Oath2order: No.


----------



## oath2order

dammit


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> JAKE I LOVE THE SECRET BASES THANK YOU.
> 
> Is the characyer wearing anything different in that screenshot i cant tell



no i looked through the all too but nothing :\


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> no i looked through the all too but nothing :\



ugh.

the least they can do is give us different hair colors like why the **** is this kid's hair WHITE


----------



## puppy

oath2order said:


> ugh.
> 
> the least they can do is give us different hair colors like why the **** is this kid's hair WHITE



thats a hat lmao


----------



## Colour Bandit

Thank god you can share your base through QR code as well as StreetPass, otherwise I'd never get anyone to see my base!


----------



## MayorSaki

I'm soo excited about this.. I love the Secret Bases, they were like the coolest thing haha. I always used to make my base to the pile of leaves and then I put there some cool tables and lots of dolls and mats  The Sinnoh's underground secret bases are pretty cool too, but I prefer the ones in RSE.
I hope that there's still the trainer customization like in XY. I thought it was great and I totally loved it ^^


----------



## Reindeer

Looking at the pictures, players are represented with NPC sprites like they were in games before X/Y. Safe to assume customization has been cut?

It'd suck, but I'd rather see it coming than be disappointed.


----------



## BerryPop

Ill probably be using all gen 3 Pokemon: Swampert <3, Altaria, Delcatty, Sableye, Mawile, and medicham. Id put milotic on but there extremely rare 
Ill also be trying to get all the ribbons, i LOVE pokemon contests, because i was so little when i played sapphire


----------



## Box9Missingo

Colour Bandit said:


> Thank god you can share your base through QR code as well as StreetPass, otherwise I'd never get anyone to see my base!



Same here. I'm glad they're doing this. It makes it that much more practical. I wonder if the QR code thing will be via Miiverse like it is for Tomodachi Life? I hope it is.


----------



## Jawile

I already know exactly where I will be putting my secret base.


----------



## BerryPop

Jawile said:


> I already know exactly where I will be putting my secret base.


me too


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> Looking at the pictures, players are represented with NPC sprites like they were in games before X/Y. Safe to assume customization has been cut?
> 
> It'd suck, but I'd rather see it coming than be disappointed.



yea i just realized this too.
if customization was in the game then they wouldn't be using the NPC sprites though.
tbh idc though. customization was nice and all, but once i was happy with how my character looked, i stopped using it. plus i kinda like brendan and mays new looks so im find with keeping them as is.


----------



## TheWonky

Whatcare you guys thinking for your teams?

I'm using all Gen 3 pokes, thinkng about-

Swampert,  Cacturne, Swellow, Torkoal - DUNMO WHAT ELSE, HELP MEH.


----------



## WonderK

I'm sure they will add in customization. They just aren't showing it yet.


----------



## Kirito

Don't know if this was posted yet, but secret bases are now officially confirmed!!!

Link to the source for those interested:

http://www.pokemon.com/us/pokemon-news/the-secret-is-out-on-super-secret-bases/


----------



## Solar

So pumped for secret bases!! Hype for this game is already higher than X and Y for me.


----------



## WonderK

@Kirito: Already been posted. But yeah @Benmjy. I'm ecstatic about it. I knew they were going to keep the secret bases. It was one of the aspects of the Hoen region that made it unique.


----------



## Solar

WonderK said:


> @Kirito: Already been posted. But yeah @Benmjy. I'm ecstatic about it. I knew they were going to keep the secret bases. It was one of the aspects of the Hoen region that made it unique.



I can't wait until they start revealing stuff about Contests  I love Contests omg they were another thing that made Hoenn amazing!!


----------



## Clara Oswald

Really excited about the bases, hopefully they will be the same as the ones before (can anyone confirm?) if they are there are a few I'm thinking about choosing


----------



## KCourtnee

I'm so excited about this game. I can't wait to hear the music!


----------



## Reindeer

WonderK said:


> I'm sure they will add in customization. They just aren't showing it yet.


So in the following screenshots, those NPCs are actual trainers:






From left to right:





















Add to that the fact that the Aroma Lady's name is "Alpha" and the Rich Boy's name is "Omega", which are names that would typically be used for the main trainers (in this case Brendan and May) in pre-release pictures, and I think you'll figure it out.


----------



## Jinglefruit

For all the speculation on this confirming that customisation isn't back, remember these are pre-release images. They intentionally hide stuff for later reveals. It even says on the site, "Game footage not final." We just have to wait until they either confirm it or release a video where a characters glasses get left behind while riding a vine.


----------



## Reindeer

Jinglefruit said:


> For all the speculation on this confirming that customisation isn't back, remember these are pre-release images. They intentionally hide stuff for later reveals. It even says on the site, "Game footage not final." We just have to wait until they either confirm it or release a video where a characters glasses get left behind while riding a vine.


That's fine, but I can't remember the last time GF showed something that wasn't as it would be in the final game. These NPCs also seem to be fully working, as talking to them gives you a list of options, they can be set up in certain ways, etc. I think if customization was to be in the game, they would just be default Brendan/May models rather than random NPCs.

Kalos also had that whole fashion thing going on in the region, which won't be present in Hoenn. It would make sense if it was cut.

Believe me, I'd love for it to be in, but I'd rather be prepared for it to be cut than to be disappointed. If anything, I'd like it if this was a Super Secret Base only thing, while everywhere else your trainer showed up with the customization. But I honestly doubt it at this point.


----------



## TheWonky

I love ow the boy on the right looks like Max


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I'm happy for the super-secret bases! I can't wait to find the oerfect location for mine!


----------



## WonderK

Reindeer said:


> So in the following screenshots, those NPCs are actual trainers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to that the fact that the Aroma Lady's name is "Alpha" and the Rich Boy's name is "Omega", which are names that would typically be used for the main trainers (in this case Brendan and May) in pre-release pictures, and I think you'll figure it out.



Didn't see that. The new models look good.


----------



## Jake

mega metagross yes hi


----------



## Reindeer

What a surpri- no, not really.


----------



## RhinoK

Jake. said:


> mega metagross yes hi



You beat me to it. Damnit.

Uh I don't know how to feel about this, does this mean Steven has Mega Charizard X AND Mega Metagross??

Not a fan of Metagross but I suppose it's a good thing he has a mega evo.


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> You beat me to it. Damnit.
> 
> Uh I don't know how to feel about this, does this mean Steven has Mega Charizard X AND Mega Metagross??
> 
> Not a fan of Metagross but I suppose it's a good thing he has a mega evo.


I would assume they're two separate battles. Charizard X being like the intro to Mega evolution whereas he uses Metagross during the Champion battle.
Just assuming that, at least.


----------



## Jake

RhinoK said:


> You beat me to it. Damnit.
> 
> Uh I don't know how to feel about this, does this mean Steven has Mega Charizard X AND Mega Metagross??
> 
> Not a fan of Metagross but I suppose it's a good thing he has a mega evo.



the mega charizard X was for demo purposes, he never had it (it was level 100, he's never had charizard on his team before etc... it didn't make sense)
Plus you can't have more than one mega during a battle, so he can't have both


----------



## RhinoK

Jake. said:


> the mega charizard X was for demo purposes, he never had it (it was level 100, he's never had charizard on his team before etc... it didn't make sense)
> Plus you can't have more than one mega during a battle, so he can't have both



Yeah that's what mislead me, but I also considered the fact Mega Evolution wasn't in the originals and just rolled with it
Yeah but the X/Y trailers always shown pokemon at Level 50 I think.
That's what confused me, I was confused to as of why he could have two mega pokemon, but it makes sense now.


----------



## Jake

another pic. shows some of the new gym leaders/e4 designs, but they're blurry so not really anything to work with


----------



## Solar

Hmmm, I'm not too sure how I feel with Mega Metagross. I mean, he was already a pretty powerful Pokemon to begin with so he didn't necessarily need one, but I guess it's no surprise he got one.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Benmjy said:


> Hmmm, I'm not too sure how I feel with Mega Metagross. I mean, he was already a pretty powerful Pokemon to begin with so he didn't necessarily need one, but I guess it's no surprise he got one.


Yea he looks alright, but man... I think he'll be banned really quickly. Overpowered to the max O_O.


----------



## puppy

MEGA METAGROSS YESSS
ive been waiting for it ever since before XY came out and its been my skype name all this time im so excited ive been waiting for metagross to become revelent


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I'm so hyped for Mega Metagross! It is going to be an absolute beast in battle. I'm already dreaming of it's shiny form!


----------



## Guero101

MEGA METAGROSS!!!


----------



## Jawile

uh
not sure how i feel about that design though
i mean, he's got like, a spike dong goin' on there


----------



## WonderK

I knew there was going to be a mega metagross. The mega evo looks astonishing.


----------



## Cadbberry

I like the big claws it has, they look pretty cool


----------



## WonderK

To be honest, the meg-evo looks daunting. I like it.


----------



## Jake

The next batch of CoroCoro information has been posted to Japanese forums and this batch showcases more information about the games. First, it shows the new Pok?dex, which appears based on the GameBoy Advance, as well as a piece labelled Madame Pikachu. Another shows Brawly. We'll bring more as they come










madam pikachu??
also pokemon-amie is back because you can see it on the left hand side of the madam pikachu/new pokedex image


----------



## Candypoop

the pokedex is super nice! mega metagross is cool i was just really concerned about his legs until i realised their supposed to be up?? (i'm gonna assume he's levitating) we all knew metagross of all pokemon was going to get one anyways

still waiting for my mega milotic )-:


----------



## Jake

We now have more images from John Lenoso which show various forms of Pikachu which appear to be related to the contests. Madam Pikachu & Hard Rock Pikachu on the first image, and Idol Pikachu, Doctor Pikachu and Masked Pikachu on the second. It also confirms that Pok?mon Amie returns. 



Spoiler
















THEYRE SO ADORABLE


----------



## Solar

I'm actually really glad Pokemon-Amie is back!! It's a feature I ended up liking alot in X/Y and was just thinking the other day how awesome it would be to have it in OR/AS!!


----------



## Guero101

Benmjy said:


> I'm actually really glad Pokemon-Amie is back!! It's a feature I ended up liking alot in X/Y and was just thinking the other day how awesome it would be to have it in OR/AS!!



yea same!!!


----------



## Jake

phoebe now has a dusknoir


----------



## Beary

I don't really care about the remake tbh


----------



## Reindeer

Not sure why we're getting those weird as hell Pikachus. The redesigns on the gym leaders looks good, though Phoebe pretty much looks the same.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> I don't really care about the remake tbh


k then why post tbh


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

All those Pikachu look so cute, but I especially love Madam Pikachu. (so cute)

Also I love how the Pokedex looks like the old GBA!


----------



## Guero101

where are tate & liza?


----------



## Reindeer

Guero101 said:


> where are tate & liza?


It only shows the first five gym leaders, so Winona, Tate & Liza and Wallace aren't shown.
Same with Glacia and Drake not being pictured.

Unless those are shown in the full scans and we're just getting these cut-off bits.


----------



## WonderK

The gym leaders look amazing. Glad to see that the elite four and the gym leaders didn't change all that much from the originals.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Yeah it's really nice to see most of the main Hoenn characters staying true to their original designs. I could care less about Pok?mon-Amie being back, but it is nice to see that the contests are looking somewhat better. Maybe I'll actually participate in them this time around.


----------



## Box9Missingo

I don't mind Pok?mon-Amie coming back. I have fun seeing the different Pok?mon reacting to it. Hopefully there are more mini games for it and I REALLY hope they bring back the slot machines... dang it . I miss em' .


----------



## Shimmer

Do you guys think that Pokemon Contests will return in gen 3D? 

I really really hope so but because they haven't released information about it yet, I'm truly worried there won't be. It was my favourite part about gen 3. ;______;


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

The contests are indeed back. Check any pok?mon site like Serebii, because literally today there was new info released on them.


----------



## Solar

I want Mega Lunatone


----------



## Reindeer

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> The contests are indeed back. Check any pok?mon site like Serebii, because literally today there was new info released on them.


Uh... where? I've checked Bulbapedia, Pokebeach and Serebii, none of them mention contests.

However, it's pretty safe to assume they'll be back. Removing something that was in the games when remaking them is not something they've done before, and I don't see why they'd start now.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Are all the pikachus meant to be female? -looks at tails- I was suprised to see Bikerchu and Wrestlchu having heart tails because heteronormative society. 



Box9Missingo said:


> I don't mind Pok?mon-Amie coming back. I have fun seeing the different Pok?mon reacting to it. Hopefully there are more mini games for it and I REALLY hope they bring back the slot machines... dang it . I miss em' .



I'm glad Amie is back. Even though I didn't use it a whole lot, it feels like a feature that belongs in every pokemon game. 
Slot machines aren't coming back though. They aren't in games now after some gaming/gambling law change back in 08. - I believe games with any element of gambling now have to have a high age certificate.


----------



## Box9Missingo

They're having a Jirachi event... in Japan /facepalm. Thanks you guys. It's been y e a r s since there's been one elsewhere.


----------



## Reindeer

Box9Missingo said:


> They're having a Jirachi event... in Japan /facepalm. Thanks you guys. It's been y e a r s since there's been one elsewhere.


That's because Jirachi is basically based on the whole Tanabata celebration. Jirachi is given out annually to celebrate it.


----------



## Shimmer

Here, here! http://therandominmyhead.tumblr.com/post/91465088187/pokemon-global-academy-we-now-have-more-images

OH MY GOD. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! I'm crying

I'm hoping they'll let us dress up our Pokemon and not pick custom premade sets. BUT WHATEVER I'M TOO HAPPY. 

Turns out I have to check Serebii like, every hour so I don't miss anything.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Reindeer said:


> Uh... where? I've checked Bulbapedia, Pokebeach and Serebii, none of them mention contests.
> 
> However, it's pretty safe to assume they'll be back. Removing something that was in the games when remaking them is not something they've done before, and I don't see why they'd start now.



Well they're pretty much confirmed, with the five costumes appearing to match each contest type. Why else would Pikachu be dressed up?


----------



## Box9Missingo

Reindeer said:


> That's because Jirachi is basically based on the whole Tanabata celebration. Jirachi is given out annually to celebrate it.



Yea but it is rather frustrating .


----------



## Clara Oswald

I hope wonder trades are in the game, it's my favourite feature from X and Y


----------



## Box9Missingo

Uxie said:


> I hope wonder trades are in the game, it's my favourite feature from X and Y



Yea I hope they are. They can be fun sometimes.


----------



## TheWonky

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Well they're pretty much confirmed, with the five costumes appearing to match each contest type. Why else would Pikachu be dressed up?



Also- 
"Edit @ 15:04: We now have more images from John Lenoso which show various forms of Pikachu which appear to be related to the contests. Madam Pikachu & Hard Rock Pikachu on the first image, and Idol Pikachu, Doctor Pikachu and Masked Pikachu on the second. It states that more will be revealed on this in the issue next month. It also confirms that Pok?mon Amie returns."


----------



## Shimmer

A month!? Tell us nowwwww X_X

No but seriously this confirms the game is going to be great. I forgive Gamefreak for X and Y.


----------



## magmortar

Brawly's redesign look soooo good, holy hell.
And I'm glad they didn't really change Phoebe. Now I don't have to edit my upcoming cosplay of her, and she was super cute already <3

I can't wait for high res images of them all...and the ones we didn't get to see today!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Uxie said:


> I hope wonder trades are in the game, it's my favourite feature from X and Y



Me too. Wonder Trading is a really great concept.



Shimmer said:


> No but seriously this confirms the game is going to be great. I forgive Gamefreak for X and Y.



Did you seriously not like X and Y?!


----------



## Shimmer

Not really. ^^' I liked it more than Black and White however. 
I felt like it focused too much on competitive battling and that bored me to tears. xD The graphics were my favourite thing about the game. The story was nice but after that, you had little things to do.


----------



## BATOCTO

phoebe is looking beautiful as usual. also anyone notice the bracelet thing on sydney's wrist? pls make mega shiftry
*sidney


----------



## magmortar

Shimmer said:


> Not really. ^^' I liked it more than Black and White however.
> I felt like it focused too much on competitive battling and that bored me to tears. xD The graphics were my favourite thing about the game. The story was nice but after that, you had little things to do.



You're not alone on your X/Y feelings. It was cool when it came out, but ended up being overall disappointing. 
And I even enjoy competitive battling and team building to an extent haha.



BATOCTO said:


> phoebe is looking beautiful as usual. also anyone notice the bracelet thing on sydney's wrist? pls make mega shiftry
> *sidney



mmm yeah I'm hoping all the e4 members get a mega. Phoebe already has banette or sableye that could mega evolve o: let's pretend she has a mega anklet on her hidden ankle.


----------



## Shimmer

I'm really liking Roxanne's new design. She looks both cute and mature. xD


----------



## Jake

mega diancie gets magic bounce as its ability, next month corocoro promises "mega evolution scoop"


----------



## WonderK

Jake. said:


> mega diancie gets magic bounce as its ability, next month corocoro promises "mega evolution scoop"



Next month? Too long.


----------



## TheWonky

magmortar said:


> You're not alone on your X/Y feelings. It was cool when it came out, but ended up being overall disappointing.
> And I even enjoy competitive battling and team building to an extent haha.
> 
> 
> 
> mmm yeah I'm hoping all the e4 members get a mega. Phoebe already has banette or sableye that could mega evolve o: let's pretend she has a mega anklet on her hidden ankle.



Ohoebe might have her megastone in her flower because you don't see the other one. It could be in the centre, like where the pollen shpuld be


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

WonderK said:


> Next month? Too long.



Due for release on 8/12, so probably a leak around 8/10 or so. They've been leaking earlier in the months recently.

Anyway, the biggest news for me this month was mega metagross. The secret bases and contests are cool though. I can't wait for next month. I hope it doesn't dissapoint. I'm hoping for 3-5 new megas.


----------



## confettistan

Shimmer said:


> Not really. ^^' I liked it more than Black and White however.
> I felt like it focused too much on competitive battling and that bored me to tears. xD The graphics were my favourite thing about the game. The story was nice but after that, you had little things to do.



i don't mind battling all that much, but i've missed having other stuff to do too!! story-wise i thought xy was kinda blegh, i'm glad team aqua/magma have a bit more personality (in my eyes anyway). in ORAS, the "more stuff to do" i'm most excited for is contests and secret bases, especially if contests play out more like in the anime, with full 3d, dress up, and move-combining possibilities. i've watched the Wallace Cup episodes more times than i can count, i admit, cause everything's just so pretty!!!


----------



## Silversea

Jake. said:


> mega metagross yes hi



SPACESHIP


----------



## Alyx

Do you think we'll be able to transfer Pokemon from X/Y to OR/AS?


----------



## Reindeer

Alyx said:


> Do you think we'll be able to transfer Pokemon from X/Y to OR/AS?


Maybe only from a certain point like in FR/LG. I don't remember if such a limitation was in place in HG/SS.

But yes, of course we'll be able to. It just might be locked until after the E4.


----------



## Jawile

Alyx said:


> Do you think we'll be able to transfer Pokemon from X/Y to OR/AS?



No doubt.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

It will probably be trading, not transfering, as they're in the same generation. Much like you could trade D/P/Pt with HG/SS.


----------



## Colour Bandit

ORAS should be compatible with Pokemon Bank either way since it is meant to be a long term method of storing and carrying Pokemon, so if trading is restricted for whatever reason, you can just sneak your Pokemon over through the bank


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Yeah of course the Bank will be compatible. That's the whole point of paying for it yearly: so that you can have all your pokemon through all the games. But there's almost no chance of trades between XY and ORAS being restricted. It's never happened before for games in the same gen, and there's pretty much no reason to restrict it.


----------



## Jake




----------



## BATOCTO

nothing new but it's nice to see new gameplay of the game. also the "PIKACHU LIKES TO COSPLAY?!" made me laugh


----------



## TheWonky

I need this noaw, not 1 week after the rest of the world :C Cri


----------



## Zeiro

Brawly looks hot.

I don't understand the Pikachu Cosplay.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Zeiro said:


> Brawly looks hot.
> 
> I don't understand the Pikachu Cosplay.



Maybe they're bringing back contests. That might explain the costumes. That's my best guess.

Man I want these games :V.


----------



## Colour Bandit

TheWonky said:


> I need this noaw, not 1 week after the rest of the world :C Cri



We shall cry together  Canada's been confirmed for a 21st release too so Europe has been given the stick vs the carrot, we better get an amazing pre-order bonus!


----------



## Stepheroo

Need more Pok?.


----------



## Silversea

> Mega Metagross also has a greatly increased Speed stat, with additional increases in its Attack, Defense, Sp. Atk, and Sp. Def, making Mega Metagross primed for both offense and defense.



Jeez talk about making an OP pokemon mega OP.

Someone in the design team favoured metagross way too much.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Silversea said:


> Jeez talk about making an OP pokemon mega OP.
> 
> Someone in the design team favoured metagross way too much.



Exactly . Thing is going to pound teams. Going to need a dang good fire type to take it down.


----------



## Shirohibiki

*BUSTS IN THE THREAD LATE WITH POKEMON PLUSHIES

POKEMON AMIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

KAWAII ASS CONTEST PIKACHU
ALSO, EVERYONE IS HOT
-RIPS OFF SHIRT-
THE HYPE IS REAL (AGAIN)


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> *BUSTS IN THE THREAD LATE WITH POKEMON PLUSHIES
> 
> POKEMON AMIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*
> 
> KAWAII ASS CONTEST PIKACHU
> ALSO, EVERYONE IS HOT
> -RIPS OFF SHIRT-
> THE HYPE IS REAL (AGAIN)



hype hype hype.


----------



## Blu Rose

Now, let's see...

Flannery is a tad more dramatic.

EDIT:





Box9Missingo said:


> Exactly . Thing is going to pound teams. Going to need a dang good fire type to take it down.



Mega Blaziken to the rescue?


----------



## Silversea

My heat wave ninetales always wrecked metagross anyway. I guess it'll take 2 this time if its sp. def is raised. Zen headbutt would break a mega blaziken.

And yeah Flannery isn't so hesistant anymore, a little personality tweak maybe.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Blu Rose said:


> Now, let's see...
> 
> Flannery is a tad more dramatic.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Mega Blaziken to the rescue?


Probably. That'll be a good one, or Mega Charizard.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> My heat wave ninetales always wrecked metagross anyway. I guess it'll take 2 this time if its sp. def is raised. Zen headbutt would break a mega blaziken.
> 
> And yeah Flannery isn't so hesistant anymore, a little personality tweak maybe.


Ah that's another good one. I'll have to train up a good Ninetails in case too.


----------



## Jawile

source


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Zeiro said:


> Brawly looks hot.
> 
> I don't understand the Pikachu Cosplay.



Pokemon Musical 2.0 "Because we hate contests"


----------



## Solar

Tom said:


> Pokemon Musical 2.0 "Because we hate contests"



Ew no I hated musicals.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Benmjy said:


> Ew no I hated musicals.


Who did?


----------



## Colour Bandit

What sort of Pre-order bonus do you think we'll get with ORAS? 
Personally I'd like a small Primal Groudon/Kyogre statue, like the Ho-Oh and Lugia statues with HGSS, I like having small figures to put on my desk. I'm also hoping that Europe gets an amazing bonus considering our week long wait!


----------



## Shirohibiki

SECRET BASES
ALSO TRUMPETSSSS ITS MY MUSIC


----------



## Aradai

Shirohibiki said:


> SECRET BASES
> ALSO TRUMPETSSSS ITS MY MUSIC



_*HOENN INTENSIFIES*_


----------



## Reindeer

Colour Bandit said:


> What sort of Pre-order bonus do you think we'll get with ORAS?
> Personally I'd like a small Primal Groudon/Kyogre statue, like the Ho-Oh and Lugia statues with HGSS, I like having small figures to put on my desk. I'm also hoping that Europe gets an amazing bonus considering our week long wait!


Possibly the same kind of pre-order bonuses we got with Black/White, Black 2/White 2 and X/Y.

AKA jack****


----------



## Dim

Shirohibiki said:


> SECRET BASES
> ALSO TRUMPETSSSS ITS MY MUSIC



Oh man, now I'm getting even more excited about the game music. xD


----------



## Shimmer

Alyx said:


> Do you think we'll be able to transfer Pokemon from X/Y to OR/AS?



I definitely think so. At least, I hope.

If so, I bet they'll use Pokemon Bank. 

I'll be transferring all of my Pokemon over to AS and then selling X.


----------



## Dim

Shimmer said:


> I definitely think so. At least, I hope.
> 
> If so, I bet they'll use Pokemon Bank.
> 
> I'll be transferring all of my Pokemon over to AS and then selling X.


Wouldn't you want to restart your X and do the story again someday?


----------



## Holla

Shirohibiki said:


> SECRET BASES
> ALSO TRUMPETSSSS ITS MY MUSIC



I love how all the old mats and tricks still exist just as I remember, but also the fact that they have added a whole bunch of new things!


----------



## Dr J

I can dress up my pokemon in OR/AS? Sumochu ahoy!


----------



## Box9Missingo

Dr J said:


> I can dress up my pokemon in OR/AS? Sumochu ahoy!



Yep, but it looks it's only for female Pikachus .


----------



## Blu Rose

Box9Missingo said:


> Yep, but it looks it's only for female Pikachus .



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Box9Missingo

Blu Rose said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo . I wanted to dress up other Pok?mon aside from it. Like they kind of did for Pok?mon pictures (iirc).


----------



## Stepheroo

Box9Missingo said:


> Yep, but it looks it's only for female Pikachus .



Wait, you can only dress up female Pickachus? LAAAAAAAAAAME.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Stepheroo said:


> Wait, you can only dress up female Pickachus? LAAAAAAAAAAME.



Yea it's kind of disappointing, if that's to be the case .


----------



## Jake

It's not confirmed we can only dress up female pikachus... That's just the only pokemon we've seen dressed up so far


----------



## WonderK

I'm positive they are just using Pikachu as an example. You will be able to dress up any pok?mon when the game releases.


----------



## Stepheroo

WonderK said:


> I'm positive they are just using Pikachu as an example. You will be able to dress up any pok?mon when the game releases.



THANK ARCEUS. UGH. I would've been kind of upset. I want my Meloetta to look just as bootiful as every other Pok?mon.


----------



## Silversea

It wouldn't surprise me if the pikachu costumes were pikachu specific, like furfrou combing/hair cutting.

Those costumes wouldn't work on a magneton for instance...it would theoretically have to be quite restricted in usage.


----------



## Box9Missingo

WonderK said:


> I'm positive they are just using Pikachu as an example. You will be able to dress up any pok?mon when the game releases.



Thank Lugia! It wouldn't be any fun if we weren't able to do so.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

I highly doubt you'll be able to dress up _any_ Pokemon.. It will likely be Pikachu only (like how in X/Y, Pikachu was the only Pokemon to get an _actual_ voice for their cry)

If they _do_ make it possible to dress up Pokemon other than just Pikachu, it will likely be a small list, restricted to Pokemon with a certain body type and/or look. (similar to how you could only take "cute" Pokemon for a walk in Amity Square)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I highly doubt you'll be able to dress up _any_ Pokemon.. It will likely be Pikachu only (like how in X/Y, Pikachu was the only Pokemon to get an _actual_ voice for their cry)
> 
> If they _do_ make it possible to dress up Pokemon other than just Pikachu, it will likely be a small list, restricted to Pokemon with a certain body type and/or look. (similar to how you could only take "cute" Pokemon for a walk in Amity Square)



man, that was depressing.
then pokemon following us in HGSS was the best thing to ever happen to me... /dreamy sigh
well ok pokemon amie was the best thing to ever happen to me. pokemon following us was like the second best thing. but yeah. i miss it. )':


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Shirohibiki said:


> man, that was depressing.
> then pokemon following us in HGSS was the best thing to ever happen to me... /dreamy sigh
> well ok pokemon amie was the best thing to ever happen to me. pokemon following us was like the second best thing. but yeah. i miss it. )':



Speaking of Amie.. I really hope that they'll add some new mini-games to play with your Pokemon, because the only one I was any good at was the one with the yarn balls. >_>


----------



## Stepheroo

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Speaking of Amie.. I really hope that they'll add some new mini-games to play with your Pokemon, because the only one I was any good at was the one with the yarn balls. >_>



Saaaaame.


----------



## jessidubs

AH CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Celes

Contests are pretty much confirmed. 8D, I'm so excited! 

Scientist Nerd Pikachu - Smart
Fancy Pikachu - Beauty
Rock Star Pikachu - Cool
Pink Adorable Pikachu - Cute
Wrestler Pikachu - Tough

Woooo! I hope it's not only Pikachu who gets costumes though. ;3


----------



## Stepheroo

EpicRainbow said:


> Contests are pretty much confirmed. 8D, I'm so excited!
> 
> Scientist Nerd Pikachu - Smart
> Fancy Pikachu - Beauty
> Rock Star Pikachu - Cool
> Pink Adorable Pikachu - Cute
> Wrestler Pikachu - Tough
> 
> Woooo! I hope it's not only Pikachu who gets costumes though. ;3



That's so exciting! Thanks for the update! <3


----------



## oath2order

http://www.serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/elitefour.shtml

YAAS THE NEW ELITE FOUR ROOMS YAAS.

http://www.serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/gyms.shtml

YAAS THE NEW GYM ROOMS YAAS.

YOU CAN MAKE YOUR SECRET BASE INTO A GYM???

http://www.serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/supersecretbases.shtml

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Yui Z

This looks even better, and the more I hear about the game, the more I want it to come out sooner. I wasn't too bothered when I first heard of the release (assumed it was going to be exactly the same as the old ones, only for 3DS), but now I can't wait!


----------



## BerryPop

EpicRainbow said:


> Contests are pretty much confirmed. 8D, I'm so excited!
> 
> Scientist Nerd Pikachu - Smart
> Fancy Pikachu - Beauty
> Rock Star Pikachu - Cool
> Pink Adorable Pikachu - Cute
> Wrestler Pikachu - Tough
> 
> Woooo! I hope it's not only Pikachu who gets costumes though. ;3



*CONTESTS *

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> http://www.serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/elitefour.shtml
> 
> YAAS THE NEW ELITE FOUR ROOMS YAAS.
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/gyms.shtml
> 
> YAAS THE NEW GYM ROOMS YAAS.
> 
> YOU CAN MAKE YOUR SECRET BASE INTO A GYM???
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/supersecretbases.shtml
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Capture the flag is next! Time to get revenge on my brother!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

oath2order said:


> YOU CAN MAKE YOUR SECRET BASE INTO A GYM???
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/omegarubyalphasapphire/supersecretbases.shtml
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


@ProfGallows: TBT Pokemon League time?

Can't wait for all this.


----------



## oath2order

Tom said:


> @ProfGallows: TBT Pokemon League time?
> 
> Can't wait for all this.



HUFGULIGLOH

OH MY GOD. YES.


----------



## Stepheroo

THIS HYPE IS TOO EXTREME I CAN'T TAKE THE WAIT.


----------



## CR33P

i like mega metagross.. i just don't like the horn coming out of it..


----------



## Box9Missingo

Stepheroo said:


> THIS HYPE IS TOO EXTREME I CAN'T TAKE THE WAIT.



Neither can I. Am planning on pre ordering both... November can't come soon enough.


----------



## Stepheroo

Box9Missingo said:


> Neither can I. Am planning on pre ordering both... November can't come soon enough.



I'm trying to decide whether or not to get Ruby or Sapphire. I'll probably go Ruby. I would like to pre-order too. Oof, I'll have to work things out. bUT AYYYYYEYEYEYEEEEEYYEYEYEEEEEEEE I AM READY. MY BODY. IS. READY.


----------



## Colour Bandit

With the temp work I'm doing now I'm earning a fair bit- for me at least  I'm going to put aside some of my earnings to get get a digital copy of OR as well as a physical copy of ORAS since physical OR will be my main game and I won't restart it, I'd like a copy of OR to do challenges on like I will be with AS... Though my favourite Pokemon Tumblr is doing loads of Pokemon giveaways right now- most of them offering copies of ORAS when they come out- so I've been entering them, but mainly for the other prizes


----------



## Stepheroo

Colour Bandit said:


> With the temp work I'm doing now I'm earning a fair bit- for me at least  I'm going to put aside some of my earnings to get get a digital copy of OR as well as a physical copy of ORAS since physical OR will be my main game and I won't restart it, I'd like a copy of OR to do challenges on like I will be with AS... Though my favourite Pokemon Tumblr is doing loads of Pokemon giveaways right now- most of them offering copies of ORAS when they come out- so I've been entering them, but mainly for the other prizes



Still unsure which one I should get. ;o; May just get both.

But I can't get anything from eShop because I made the dumb mistake of getting Bravely Default digitally instead of hard copy. That file. Is. So. Big. [sub]**sob*[/sub]*


----------



## Colour Bandit

Stepheroo said:


> Still unsure which one I should get. ;o; May just get both.
> 
> But I can't get anything from eShop because I made the dumb mistake of getting Bravely Default digitally instead of hard copy. That file. Is. So. Big. [sub]**sob*[/sub]*


You could toss a coin over it? I normally pre-order two months beforehand at the latest (If I like the bonus for pre-ordering) so if you also go by that you have until September? Though with which ever one you go for I'm sure there is loads of people here that would trade version exclusives and you could ask for the other for Christmas? I'm not very good at choosing either, I'm just lucky I have enough money for both and more copies...
I invested in a new SD card a few weeks ago- my local shops that sell video games over price them more than the e-shop so downloading is cheaper for me unless I buy online :/


----------



## Reindeer

Stepheroo said:


> Still unsure which one I should get. ;o; May just get both.
> 
> But I can't get anything from eShop because I made the dumb mistake of getting Bravely Default digitally instead of hard copy. That file. Is. So. Big. [sub]**sob*[/sub]*


Delete BD? Like how long are you gonna keep playing that for?


----------



## Stepheroo

Colour Bandit said:


> You could toss a coin over it? I normally pre-order two months beforehand at the latest (If I like the bonus for pre-ordering) so if you also go by that you have until September? Though with which ever one you go for I'm sure there is loads of people here that would trade version exclusives and you could ask for the other for Christmas? I'm not very good at choosing either, I'm just lucky I have enough money for both and more copies...
> I invested in a new SD card a few weeks ago- my local shops that sell video games over price them more than the e-shop so downloading is cheaper for me unless I buy online :/


Sounds like a plan! Good lookin' out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reindeer said:


> Delete BD? Like how long are you gonna keep playing that for?



I just feel like I shouldn't delete anything I get from the eShop (paid). I mean, I like the game a lot and I still haven't gotten to the very end because other games got in the way. ;o;


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

CR33P said:


> i like mega metagross.. i just don't like the horn coming out of it..



I think it's actually supposed to be made like an upside-down metang under metagross. That "horn" is it's nose. That makes sense to me, seeing how the whole line evolves by combination.


----------



## nabooru

When me and my brother were younger, we always got opposite Pokemon games; he got Blue, I got Red, and when Ruby and Sapphire came out, I got Ruby whilst he got Sapphire. I think I'll be getting the Omega one.


----------



## Ebony Claws

Oh boy more Pokemon and its a remake of Hoenn so it can't possibly have any faults
I'm so excited, totally buying this game when it comes out without looking into what it actually looks like
Look at how enthusiastic I am about this wonderful news







But seriously, the redesigns are looking really good. Team Aqua looks amazing. 
Although I have no idea what you guys are referring to when you say "mega metagross". What's a mega metagross, exactly? Maybe if ignore mega evolutions they'll go away.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

This is mega metagross. It's just metagross' new mega evolution, that wasn't in XY.


----------



## Ebony Claws

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> This is mega metagross. It's just metagross' new mega evolution, that wasn't in XY.



WELL. 

As long as it's optional.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Ebony Claws said:


> WELL.
> 
> As long as it's optional.



Of course it is! You don't have to mega evolve your pok?mon, but with mega metagross specifically, their is literally no drawback; all of it's base stats increase.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Stepheroo said:


> Still unsure which one I should get. ;o; May just get both.
> 
> But I can't get anything from eShop because I made the dumb mistake of getting Bravely Default digitally instead of hard copy. That file. Is. So. Big. [sub]**sob*[/sub]*



There's a fair bit of time until ORAS, if you can save up I often see 32 GB SD cards on sale for about the price of a new 3DS game or less.


----------



## VillageDweller

I'm gonna go with Omega Ruby, I've decided  (even though I should be totally opposite. Water's my favourite type, blue's my favourite colour, CHOICE SCARF WATER SPOUT KYOGRE <33)

I just want Omega Ruby for some reason lmao. I had Emerald as my first ever Pokemon game so I don't really have any influence over which one to choose.

And I got a new sig in spirit of Omega Ruby <3 Thanks WonderK!


----------



## Yui Z

I'm going with Alpha Sapphire for sure! Even though I prefer red over blue, but still, when it comes to games I always judge a book by its cover. So Alpha Sapphire looks better for me. I'm planning to pre-order this as soon as I can too.

I prefer big robot whale looking things of giant dinosaurs anyway.


----------



## puppy

ruby for me
because i like team magma a lot


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

It occured to me recently that I've always subconsciously picked the "red" version of the games as my main one: Ruby, Pearl, HG, Black, W2, and Y. So I'm getting OR on release date. That said, Iusually get the counter part when the price is lowered, so I'll inevitably get AS sometime down the road.


----------



## Reindeer

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> It occured to me recently that I've always subconsciously picked the "red" version of the games as my main one: Ruby, Pearl, HG, Black, W2, and Y. So I'm getting OR on release date. That said, Iusually get the counter part when the price is lowered, so I'll inevitably get AS sometime down the road.


They lower prices where you're at? Here they just expect you to pay the same price years after its release. I remember seeing Platinum in a store when Black and White were already out, and it was still full price.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Reindeer said:


> They lower prices where you're at? Here they just expect you to pay the same price years after its release. I remember seeing Platinum in a store when Black and White were already out, and it was still full price.



It happens once in a blue moon, but it does happen. Maybe there will be another awesome Best Buy sale like the current one; that's where I'm about to buy X. You really have to keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Reindeer

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> It happens once in a blue moon, but it does happen. Maybe there will be another awesome Best Buy sale like the current one; that's where I'm about to buy X. You really have to keep your eyes peeled!


I thought you meant outside of sales. It's pretty crappy that they don't lower the price on Pokemon games. Then again, they'd still sell just as many copies during that time with the full price, so why care? Ughh.

I'm gonna get both versions right away, but probably make OR my main copy.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Reindeer said:


> I thought you meant outside of sales. It's pretty crappy that they don't lower the price on Pokemon games. Then again, they'd still sell just as many copies during that time with the full price, so why care? Ughh.
> 
> I'm gonna get both versions right away, but probably make OR my main copy.



Yeah it's rare to find a lowered price pokemon game. That is what I meant though, and it's how I got my other counterpart games besides X.


----------



## Box9Missingo

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Yeah it's rare to find a lowered price pokemon game. That is what I meant though, and it's how I got my other counterpart games besides X.



Yea it is. Was lucky enough to find a copy of Pok?mon XD for a good price. The handheld ones, I haven't seen for lower prices though, sadly .


----------



## CR33P

i got ruby/emerald as my first pokemon games so probably ruby
although sapphire is probably going to be nintendo's favored one ;_;


----------



## lauraplays1

MEGA METAGROSS CONFIRMED OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jawile

lauraplays1 said:


> MEGA METAGROSS CONFIRMED OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



a bit late there


----------



## CR33P

*When Pokemon OR/AS comes out*

Will you move all your Pokemon on X&Y to OR/AS? I will probably make OR my main game since the screenshots showing some cities look really nice. That and Ruby was my first Pokemon game.


----------



## Jawile

depends if i'm still completing my dex or not


----------



## Reindeer

If OR/AS is more engaging than X/Y I'll probably use that to fill up my Bank. One of each Pokemon.
Otherwise, meh.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Nope, took me ages arranging my living dex in X so I'm not gonna waste that effort  I'll move some Pokemon over like Ditto but My some of my OR and all of my AS Pokemon will go to X.


----------



## Draco

i dont think it matters now that as all games going forward can use pokemon bank making switching easy as pie but i think it is nice to have choice i guess.


----------



## Jake

i'll transfer them over to unlock the pokedex completion rewards (if they exist still), and then transfer them back


----------



## Jake

new footage


----------



## Colour Bandit

Jake. said:


> new footage



Gahhh, the WiFi at the holiday cottage I'm at is too slow to load videos, so can someone tell me if there is anything new shown? :3


----------



## Jake

Colour Bandit said:


> Gahhh, the WiFi at the holiday cottage I'm at is too slow to load videos, so can someone tell me if there is anything new shown? :3



nope there is nothing new shown, it's basically old stuff with audio


----------



## Colour Bandit

Jake. said:


> nope there is nothing new shown, it's basically old stuff with audio



Thank you, I think I can wait until I'm home for the audio!


----------



## Yui Z

CR33P said:


> Will you move all your Pokemon on X&Y to OR/AS? I will probably make OR my main game since the screenshots showing some cities look really nice. That and Ruby was my first Pokemon game.


Nah, that shipped sailed ages ago for me. I sold my Pokemon X copy because I got bored after completing the storyline. I'll be happy to play the new game from scratch though, since it's more fun that way, for me.


----------



## Solar

Yui Z said:


> Nah, that shipped sailed ages ago for me. I sold my Pokemon X copy because I got bored after completing the storyline. I'll be happy to play the new game from scratch though, since it's more fun that way, for me.



I feel that. The post-game sucks so much. I was close to selling mine too, but didn't because I usually end up regretting that decision. I hope to get much more out of OR/AS


----------



## Box9Missingo

Solar said:


> I feel that. The post-game sucks so much. I was close to selling mine too, but didn't because I usually end up regretting that decision. I hope to get much more out of OR/AS



Yea it's a huge disappointment. Considering how good White 2's was... . I hope that we do as well.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

http://serebii.net/index2.shtml

Mega Altaria and Mega Lopunny! Dragon/Fairy, Normal/Fighting!


----------



## Ricardo

Very excited about the two new megas

and the pikachu costume thing is very interesting too since now they come with moves that pikachu cant learn normally


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

so excited for these two! Altaria needed it, and I wasn't expecting lopunny at all!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Probably more to come as well.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ricardo said:


> Very excited about the two new megas



Woooow I didn't think Gamefreak could turn lopunny more into a **** but they did 0-0


----------



## Cress

Tom said:


> http://serebii.net/index2.shtml
> 
> Mega Altaria and Mega Lopunny! Dragon/Fairy, Normal/Fighting!



Still waiting for Mega Magnezone and Milotic... Magnezone probably won't happen for a while, but Milotic SHOULD get one in OR/AS.


----------



## Ricardo

Mega Salamence confirmed but not a fan of its design (mostly the body)


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

MEGA SALAMENCE


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Waiting on mega exploud


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Wow that shiny mega-metagross looks amazing! I can't wait to get that shiny beldum event!


----------



## TheWonky

F ega salamence... MEGA LOPUNNY, OMFG.


----------



## TheWonky

Is anyone else goong to continuously restart their game when it comes out to get the release event, over and over, if there is one.


----------



## Jake

mega loppuny was a surpirse but is really cool
loving mega altaria

also looks like trainer customization is back, but it may just be for contests idk


----------



## MayorSaki

I love the Mega Altaria, it look so nice and fluffy haha X3 I wasn't expecting Mega of Lopunny though, but I sorta like it too.
Altaria is one of my fave Hoenn Pokes and I always caught it while playing Emerald, so it's so nice to see a Mega of it c:


----------



## Cyan507

MEGA PORYGON GET


----------



## Isabella

i can't wait to use mega altaria <33 so fluffyyy


----------



## BATOCTO

mega salamance: nyoom

but omg the contests clothings are so cute and are based off the pikachu cosplay. does that mean that there will be different outfits based off the other pikachu? (wrestler, scientist, lady/fancy, etc.) 

november needs to arrive faster, can't wait for these games!!!


----------



## Gregriii

I would like a lot that there will be a way to traslade all the X/Y pok?mon to R/S. I will miss a lot Chester >.<


----------



## Dim

Mega altaria looks amazing, plus dragon and fairy is awesome. 

Mega Lopunny looks okay. 

Mega salamence looks like it has cool coloring but man, did it go on some kind of diet or something? XD


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

*I NEED MEGA ALTARIA OMG*


----------



## Stepheroo

Mephisto Pheles said:


> *I NEED MEGA ALTARIA OMG*



and it has like a little beer gut, so +1 Altaria


----------



## Box9Missingo

Ricardo said:


> Mega Salamence confirmed but not a fan of its design (mostly the body)



That's kind of where I'm at too. 

The rest of them look ok, but Salamence kind of looks odd.


----------



## Stevey Queen

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> so excited for these two! Altaria needed it, and I wasn't expecting lopunny at all!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Probably more to come as well.



Oh. My. God

I love Altaria even more. That is so beautiful


----------



## Grawr

For some reason, I can't get behind mega evolutions. I'm trying not to be a super poke-conservative old geezer about it, but back in my day there was only one kind of charizard blablablaaaa.

I really wanna' be convinced and sold on megas. As of now, I have just been pretending they don't exist, and never used any during X.


----------



## coseacant

Box9Missingo said:


> That's kind of where I'm at too.
> 
> The rest of them look ok, but Salamence kind of looks odd.



I think it looks kinda cute with the way its tucking its wittle arms into its armor. It's like its trying to keep them safe haaha


----------



## Stevey Queen

coseacant said:


> I think it looks kinda cute with the way its tucking its wittle arms into its armor. It's like its trying to keep them safe haaha



To me it looks more like Salamence got a temporary arm amputation

That's why it looks odd to me. He looks like a blimp

- - - Post Merge - - -



Grawr said:


> For some reason, I can't get behind mega evolutions. I'm trying not to be a super poke-conservative old geezer about it, but back in my day there was only one kind of charizard blablablaaaa.
> 
> I really wanna' be convinced and sold on megas. As of now, I have just been pretending they don't exist, and never used any during X.



I was the same at first but I've gotten use to the idea of mega evolution and now I think it's fun but a lot of the current ones aren't physically appealing to me. Meaning they aren't attractive

But mega evolution gives me an excuse to have 3 chairzards so yay!


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'll probably use Mega Lopunny in OR post-game since I have a decent Lopunny in my Y Wonderlocke and I might try Mega Altaria but it looks like a lot of people want to use it...


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Colour Bandit said:


> I'll probably use Mega Lopunny in OR post-game since I have a decent Lopunny in my Y Wonderlocke and I might try Mega Altaria but it looks like a lot of people want to use it...



*You cannot resist the fluff.*


----------



## Javocado

THEY <censored> BUTCHERED SALAMENCE 
Lopunny i don't care for
And Mega Altaria looks pretty savage, plus that Dragon/Fairy typing though!

I'm just waiting for Mega Milotic, Cacturne, Crawdaunt, Jirachi, Flygon, and Claydol pls.


----------



## Stepheroo

Mega Magikarp pls.


----------



## coseacant

LoveMcQueen said:


> To me it looks more like Salamence got a temporary arm amputation
> 
> That's why it looks odd to me. He looks like a blimp



With the wings it looks more like a boomerang.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Mephisto Pheles said:


> *You cannot resist the fluff.*


I'll try it, I might use it on my AS run if I like it but I love Lopunny so I will be using it's mega. And I'm a mega completionist so I will get Mega Altaria for that.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

coseacant said:


> With the wings it looks more like a boomerang.



Tumblr seems to think it looks like a croissant.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Honestly, the first thing that I saw in it was those little things that Moon Knight throws:


Spoiler: moon knight











Anyways, I'm beginning to worry that I'm going to have six megas on my team for OR! I think that'd be a little overkill, but I'm not sure I can resist them!


----------



## CR33P

salamence.. is that you?!


----------



## Dr J

...yay... lopunny has a mega.. and its kind of really terrible looking and my shiny male lopunny will -never- mega evolve. Don't think any one wants to see a dude in torn stockings lol My shiny female lopunny, however, she'll likely be the one I try out mega lopunny with. Hopefully it's usability will make up for its ugliness[though the more I look at mega lop, the more it grows on me]

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> I'm positive they are just using Pikachu as an example. You will be able to dress up any pok?mon when the game releases.



I have a feeling I'll be one of the few with a dressed up glaceon then x3 Could dress up my precious shiny female pikachu as well. Rain will forever be with me!(She's supposed to be a surfing pikachu, but as we can't rename those chus....)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> mega loppuny was a surpirse but is really cool
> loving mega altaria
> 
> also looks like trainer customization is back, but it may just be for contests idk



They better not be cutting another awesome feature after ONE game.. Having my pokemon following me around was awesome in soulsilver, and yet they cut that feature too! Why do you keep doing this Nintendo?!


----------



## Stepheroo

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Tumblr seems to think it looks like a croissant.



Tumblr is always hungry though.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Mega Altarias pretty alright, though I remember trying to train one on Ruby and it taking so long that I ended up boxing it so it might be a post-game endeavor. Though I prefer it non mega really, it's no longer bird shaped with this giant brick of cloud on its butt. 
Mega Lopunny doesn't mean much to me, though why are it's ears now a string of sausages? ;
And Salamence I always disliked, never even considered training one and of all the ORAS megas it's now my favourite. It looks so much sleeker and nicer, and almost like the lovechild of Latios and Cresselia.


----------



## Dr J

Jinglefruit said:


> Mega Lopunny doesn't mean much to me, though why are it's ears now a string of sausages? ;



What about the torn stockings pattern on its legs? That alone made me never intend to mega evolve my male lop.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Dr J said:


> What about the torn stockings pattern on its legs? That alone made me never intend to mega evolve my male lop.



Ain't nothing wrong with a man in tights. Robin Hood, Peter Pan and countless drag acts support male Lopunnys inability to chose this.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Has anyone already pre-ordered their copy yet? And where from?

I'm going to pre-order mine soon, first I need to get my pay check in from work and then I'll pre-order both OR and AS from GAME's website since they normally have a decent bonus and have delivered early to me in the past.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I haven't preordered mine yet. I really should do that though, because I already can't wait to start my adventure ASAP.


----------



## Holla

What does everyone think of the new megas? I'm kinda on the fence about them. Yeah they are super cool, but I find it takes away from the original Pokemon themselves. I guess it's mainly because Hoenn is super nostalgic for me considering it was my very first region. Oh well, they are pretty cool though.


----------



## Stepheroo

Holla said:


> What does everyone think of the new megas? I'm kinda on the fence about them. Yeah they are super cool, but I find it takes away from the original Pokemon themselves. I guess it's mainly because Hoenn is super nostalgic for me considering it was my very first region. Oh well, they are pretty cool though.



I mean, I didn't even use the Megas a whole lot in X/Y. Occasionally just cuz I liked the animation, but other than that nah. 

I just want Mega Magikarp.


----------



## CR33P

mega evolution was cool at first... but now i think they ruin pokemon. hopefully i'll be dead by the time all the pokemon have mega evolutions x.x


----------



## Box9Missingo

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Tumblr seems to think it looks like a croissant.



Actually it does look kind of like that XD. Or a strange UFO.


----------



## BATOCTO

i was a little iffy on the whole mega evolution but now i love it! definitely brought a new way to play pokemon and it's fun seeing which mega your opponent will use. really excited on what new features they will bring to the future pokemon games!


----------



## violetneko

I'm really hoping for mega Gallade :3


----------



## Jake

Holla said:


> What does everyone think of the new megas? I'm kinda on the fence about them. Yeah they are super cool, but I find it takes away from the original Pokemon themselves. I guess it's mainly because Hoenn is super nostalgic for me considering it was my very first region. Oh well, they are pretty cool though.



Ill probs add more about it once we know abilities (inb4 Altria gets magic bounce) because I think the only one we know of right now is salamence getting that aerial one (I forget the name). Also glad that lopunny got a mega because it means we're not only going to get megas from hoenn. I mean yeah, we already had diancie, but it seemed more promotional/gimmicky to me so I didn't really see it as a non-hoenn mega, so it'll be interesting to see what other Pokemon outside of hoenn get some...
I'm really hoping for some gen 5 megas soon

Oh wait I just checked they do have abilities. I like that lopunny gets scrappy, but I don't know now helpful it'll be, but I can see pixelate on Altaria. Sing useful


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Scrappy will be very useful on Lopunny. Now its normal and fighting moves can hit ghosts, so they won't be able to safely switch in.


----------



## Leopardfire

Mega Altaria looks a bit strange but I'm so happy that Altaria got a mega that I don't even care. <3 I hope Flygon gets a mega to, poor guy.

Mega Lopunny is a weird choice, but I love the design. I wonder if this means Sinnoh, Unova, and Kalos Pokemon will be in the wild. I think Steven uses a Charizard or some other non-native Pokemon, so it wouldn't be impossible.


----------



## Jake

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Scrappy will be very useful on Lopunny. Now its normal and fighting moves can hit ghosts, so they won't be able to safely switch in.



ah, kk. guess it'll be useful



Leopardfire said:


> I wonder if this means Sinnoh, Unova, and Kalos Pokemon will be in the wild. I think Steven uses a Charizard or some other non-native Pokemon, so it wouldn't be impossible.



yes, they have said you will be able to find new pokemon in hoenn that werent there before.


----------



## Jake

The next batch of CoroCoro information has been posted to Japanese forums and this batch showcases more information about the upcoming game Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire. This image furthers yesterdays and showcases more about Pok?mon Contests. It shows the in-game images of the Contest Hall, details how Feebas's evolution is based on contests, and confirms that you can Mega Evolve during the contests, which boosts the Excite Meter & Appeal in the Contests, but can only be done when the Excite Meter is full.



Spoiler


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

So the completion of the circle was not another mega. That sucks. When I think of the word scoop, I think 6, not 3. Anyways, I'm not happy about Feebas evolving through beauty again; the Prism Scale was much easier. Nice to see we can go mega in contests, but I'm probably going to spend around 5 minutes total in contests. Also, seeing MAltaria sprawled out like that makes me love it even more!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Pretty cool that you can mega evolve in contests now. I hope that doesn't limit who you are against/which pokemon are viable to use in the masters competition now though. I liked that absolutely any pokemon could win in the old games.

Also, Mega Altaria looks much better at that angle. In other images it looks like it has a huge blob pentagon on its back, looks better when you can see it's a star.


----------



## Box9Missingo

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> So the completion of the circle was not another mega. That sucks. When I think of the word scoop, I think 6, not 3. Anyways, I'm not happy about Feebas evolving through beauty again; the Prism Scale was much easier. Nice to see we can go mega in contests, but I'm probably going to spend around 5 minutes total in contests. Also, seeing MAltaria sprawled out like that makes me love it even more!


Neither am I . I hated that. It was a pain in the butt to evolve Feebas back then. Guess I'll be doing so via X version and trading to Y and back. I'll trade over a Feebas to the new games for the dex, not going to bother with evolving it. I'll just trade over the evolved form when I can.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Well actually, after some research, I think you will be able to do both methods in ORAS. Feebas actually didn't lose its ability to evolve through beauty. If you maxed out its beauty in RSEDPPt, and leveled it up in HGSSBW(2)XY, it would evolve. The prism scale was only added due to there being no method to raise the beauty in those games.


----------



## Box9Missingo

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Well actually, after some research, I think you will be able to do both methods in ORAS. Feebas actually didn't lose its ability to evolve through beauty. If you maxed out its beauty in RSEDPPt, and leveled it up in HGSSBW(2)XY, it would evolve. The prism scale was only added due to there being no method to raise the beauty in those games.



Ah. Hope it works out that way .  Good catch.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> mega loppuny was a surpirse but is really cool
> loving mega altaria
> 
> also looks like trainer customization is back, but it may just be for contests idk



REALLY?! 



Jake. said:


> The next batch of CoroCoro information has been posted to Japanese forums and this batch showcases more information about the upcoming game Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire. This image furthers yesterdays and showcases more about Pok?mon Contests. It shows the in-game images of the Contest Hall, details how Feebas's evolution is based on contests, and confirms that you can Mega Evolve during the contests, which boosts the Excite Meter & Appeal in the Contests, but can only be done when the Excite Meter is full.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Oh dear. Other than Megas, are contests similar to old ones?


----------



## Dr J

Colour Bandit said:


> Has anyone already pre-ordered their copy yet? And where from?
> 
> I'm going to pre-order mine soon, first I need to get my pay check in from work and then I'll pre-order both OR and AS from GAME's website since they normally have a decent bonus and have delivered early to me in the past.



I should probably pre-order my copies soon[I want to get both].


----------



## Cam1

LOPUNNY YASSSSS


----------



## windfall

Jinglefruit said:


> Pretty cool that you can mega evolve in contests now. I hope that doesn't limit who you are against/which pokemon are viable to use in the masters competition now though. I liked that absolutely any pokemon could win in the old games.



I agree, I hope it's just an appeal thing that doesn't have too much of an affect. But in X and Y, most trainers didn't have access to mega evolution so it should be ok? You can choose to use it off you want and won't be at a disadvantage of your pokemon can't mega evolve.

Also I saw this on reddit! 




Looks like trainer customisation is back  or at the very least, May and Brendan have cute/cool outfits to match pikachu.

Edit; also Brendan without his hat!


----------



## Stepheroo

I hope trainer customization isn't just for contests. I'll be upset if it is.


----------



## Jinglefruit

windfall said:


> I agree, I hope it's just an appeal thing that doesn't have too much of an affect. But in X and Y, most trainers didn't have access to mega evolution so it should be ok? You can choose to use it off you want and won't be at a disadvantage of your pokemon can't mega evolve.
> 
> Also I saw this on reddit!
> [IMGhttp://i.imgur.com/5OOCIOa.png[/IMG
> Looks like trainer customisation is back  or at the very least, May and Brendan have cute/cool outfits to match pikachu.
> 
> Edit; also Brendan without his hat!



Well I'm just remembering that at the final stage there was always that one trainer that was destined to do really well and either win or come 2nd to you. And 'Lucia' and her mega evolving Altaria seems to declare herself as being programmed to be a pain in the butt. 
On the upside, if contests are the same as before then we already have Medicham to win them all.  Dat moveset that covers combos for each contest type + mega..


----------



## Silversea

Mega chatot please /dreaming


----------



## Box9Missingo

Stepheroo said:


> I hope trainer customization isn't just for contests. I'll be upset if it is.



Same here. It was pretty fun to do. And if it's around again, I hope there's more variety this time around.


----------



## TheWonky

I hope boys have more customisation options...


----------



## Cress

I'm pretty sure cusomization will return. When you're in a Wi-Fi battle, it shows both trainers with their customization, and I don't think they'll just give the people with OR/AS the default outfit. They also really have no reason to not bring it back.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

windfall said:


> I agree, I hope it's just an appeal thing that doesn't have too much of an affect. But in X and Y, most trainers didn't have access to mega evolution so it should be ok? You can choose to use it off you want and won't be at a disadvantage of your pokemon can't mega evolve.
> 
> Also I saw this on reddit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like trainer customisation is back  or at the very least, May and Brendan have cute/cool outfits to match pikachu.
> 
> Edit; also Brendan without his hat!



I'm kinda doubting this hints that customization will be in OR/AS.. I can't speak Japanese, but I have the internet, am able to read hiragana/katakana, and can pretty easily guess borrowed words (so long as they're "English" lol), so this is what I could gather from that picture:

The big bold characters on the top say "*shujinkou mo doresu appu!*" - *shujinkou* apparently means "protagonist" or "hero, "*mo*" is a 'particle' whose function I don't totally understand yet, and "doresu appu" is - pretty obviously - "dress up".
So the top basically translates to something like "dress up your hero!", I guess.

Next is the white text.. it's blurry, so I can't read the furigana above the kanji in some places, but this is what I can make out:

*Lucia* ??? *flashy clothes* ??? *stage*

The "stage" part is what makes me think that the outfits are only for contests.


----------



## Stepheroo

Another thing with trainer customization, while I liked it in X/Y, I wish it could be tweaked a bit. Like, the mandatory hats and purses thing was a drag for me as a female who never wears hats, nor carries purses, not sure if you guys felt the same way. Like, it should be optional to wear accessories imo.

Definitely not a major fault, whatsoever, just think it'd be cool to have the OPTION of accessories. Anywho, just my two cents.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Stepheroo said:


> Another thing with trainer customization, while I liked it in X/Y, I wish it could be tweaked a bit. Like, the mandatory hats and purses thing was a drag for me as a female who never wears hats, nor carries purses, not sure if you guys felt the same way. Like, it should be optional to wear accessories imo.
> 
> Definitely not a major fault, whatsoever, just think it'd be cool to have the OPTION of accessories. Anywho, just my two cents.



But how will you carry your items if you don't have a bag??  (also I can kind of understand the hat thing - all of the protagonists in every Pokemon game so far have worn hats)


----------



## coseacant

Mephisto Pheles said:


> But how will you carry your items if you don't have a bag??  (also I can kind of understand the hat thing - all of the protagonists in every Pokemon game so far have worn hats)



Does May's ribbon count as a hat? I guess it's more like all the protagonists have headgear.


----------



## Stepheroo

I don't need headgear. Just give me ACNL star boppers pls. I'll wear those and all the gym leaders will take me so seriously.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

coseacant said:


> Does May's ribbon count as a hat? I guess it's more like all the protagonists have headgear.



Yeah - May is somewhat of an "exception" because she doesn't exactly wear a "hat". Instead, she wears a bandana.  (why is bandana underlined in red?? I know I spelled it right. /confused)


----------



## coseacant

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Yeah - May is somewhat of an "exception" because she doesn't exactly wear a "hat". Instead, she wears a bandana.  (why is bandana underlined in red?? I know I spelled it right. /confused)



Bandanna. Two n's  Either way, her ribbon is freakin cute. Really hope there's trainer customization outside of contests.

Also, found out that you can remove accessories in X/Y (like ribbons and feathers and such). So I guess we're almost there to hatless protagonists.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

coseacant said:


> Bandanna. Two n's  Either way, her ribbon is freakin cute. Really hope there's trainer customization outside of contests.
> 
> Also, found out that you can remove accessories in X/Y (like ribbons and feathers and such). So I guess we're almost there to hatless protagonists.



Ohhh - I always thought there was one N.. oops haha.

And accessories are more so "add-ons" than "take-aways", so I kind of doubt it. (then again, I know a lot of people complained about not being able to go hatless, so maybe it'll be a possibility one day lol)


----------



## Jake

Stepheroo said:


> I hope trainer customization isn't just for contests. I'll be upset if it is.


idk i mean the game is coming in what, roughly 3 months and two weeks? back when X&Y were coming, we already knew about trainer customization at this point. I know we really haven't had as much gameplay footage (whether it be a trailer of pics) that we had for X&Y, but in the ones we do have, there really isn't anything that hints towards trainer customization.
I guess without it being in the game, it remains "true" to the originals (which I can understand, but I also see how not including it is a huge - well not that _huge_ - step down from X&Y), but with super secret bases, and as mentioned above, talking about Wi-Fi battles, and just showing the default characters would be boring, I still think it's possible we'll get it.
though I'd much rather have contest customization than no customization at all.



Silversea said:


> Mega chatot please /dreaming


YES MEGA CHATOT PLZ
i actually think it would look really cool. But tbh I'm not one of the people who is holding out for a certain mega, because I know most pokemon will get one eventually, so I've just gotta wait. But as I've said before, with Mega Lopunny, it'll be interesting to see what Gen 4 and 5 pokemon will get megas, and tbh I think Chatot is a pretty good contender if they're going to use more Pokemon such as Lopunny.


----------



## Dim

Mega Flygon please for the love of Arceus!


----------



## Jawile

i'm hoping for mega camerupt and mega crawdaunt
i really like camerupt despite never using it on my team
it was one of the first pokemon i ever raised to level 100, along with infernape and floatzel
it was the first pokemon i ev trained
it was the first masuda-method shint i got
so yeah i like camerupt


----------



## Jake

"_The Pok?mon Company International has sent out a release detailing more about the news that has come this past week. It has also confirmed that the west is to get the Shiny Beldum event from game launch. Mega Lopunny gets increased Attack & Speed, Mega Salamence gets increased Defense and Mega Altaria getsincreased Attack & Special Attack, with a smaller Defense boost
Hordes have also been confirmed to return to the game, with an added bit against trainers. Cosplay Pikachu is confirmed to be separate to normal Pikachu and is the only one that can be dressed up.
Contest Spectacular has also got a brand new feature where you can use the 3DS's camera to implant yourself into the Pok?mon Contest stage. Like before, you can gain various fans as your contest successes mount, and these fans can give you various items such as berries and more. Also, this confirms that the creation of Pok?Blocks to improve your contest stat makes a return.
Click the image to go to our pre-release screenshot page_'


----------



## windfall

Cosplay pikachu being separate is such a bizarre choice.... Kind of disappointing that other pokemon won't be able to dress up.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I like that we are going to get trainer horde battles now, I think they will fit in well with the enemy teams since ganging up on one trainer sounds like something that they would do! (Also I always thought it was weird how in past games the grunts would just wait patiently when one or two of their team mates fought you)

EDIT: I'm also debating using the shiny Beldum on my team from the start... If we get the same type of EXP. Share we got in XY then I'll box it until we get that because I always find training Beldums a pain... I might also use the Cosplay Pikachu as Pikachu Belle in my team on AS since it will be relatively safe to use against ground types with Icicle Crash.

EDIT 2: http://www.pokemonrubysapphire.com/en-gb/characters/contest-idol-lisia
If you look at some of the pictures of Lisia it appears that she is in front of the contest hall in Slateport City, which indicates that the contest halls could be in the same cities as in RS instead of having battle tents in their place.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I think I'm going to emd up using the shiny Beldum on my team in OR if I can't think of anyone else to use. I think I'm going to have a team full of megas, that way, for each battle I can just sweep with the rigt one for the job! So Swampert and Metagross are my firat two members! For AS, I'm planning to do a shiny Badge Quest, starting with treecko.


----------



## BATOCTO

so glad pokeblocks are back... i miss making them with my friends it was so much fun.

also... WHERE WALLY?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I'm not a fan of the male contest outfit, give me the tuxedo from the Gen IV contests or let me use the normal clothing. As it is, I'm already not a fan of the small redesign changes for Brendan. :/ 

Megamence reminds me of a jet personally, not boomerangs or croissants. 

Just like the Torchic, I don't believe I'll use the Beldum but then again I'm already debating whether or not I want to breed a Bagon to use for OR.


----------



## CR33P

omg u guys r just going to ignore my rant


----------



## WonderK

Jake. said:


> "_The Pok?mon Company International has sent out a release detailing more about the news that has come this past week. It has also confirmed that the west is to get the Shiny Beldum event from game launch. Mega Lopunny gets increased Attack & Speed, Mega Salamence gets increased Defense and Mega Altaria getsincreased Attack & Special Attack, with a smaller Defense boost
> Hordes have also been confirmed to return to the game, with an added bit against trainers. Cosplay Pikachu is confirmed to be separate to normal Pikachu and is the only one that can be dressed up.
> Contest Spectacular has also got a brand new feature where you can use the 3DS's camera to implant yourself into the Pok?mon Contest stage. Like before, you can gain various fans as your contest successes mount, and these fans can give you various items such as berries and more. Also, this confirms that the creation of Pok?Blocks to improve your contest stat makes a return.
> Click the image to go to our pre-release screenshot page_'


----------



## Jake

So...anyone think they're gonna release mega sharpeedo this week as its shark week? the pokemon twitter account has made a few tweets about sharpeedo in reference to shark week, and iirc, GamesCon is this week (on the 14th?), and again, iirc, that's where they revealed honedge (or doublade i forget which one), and officially revealed mega kangaskhan last year?

idk its just a feel im gettin


----------



## WonderK

Jake. said:


> So...anyone think they're gonna release mega sharpeedo this week as its shark week? the pokemon twitter account has made a few tweets about sharpeedo in reference to shark week, and iirc, GamesCon is this week (on the 14th?), and again, iirc, that's where they revealed honedge (or doublade i forget which one), and officially revealed mega kangaskhan last year?
> 
> idk its just a feel im gettin



Definitely. If not this week, then perhaps the next.


----------



## Music_123

Does anyone else see that before going into the orb that transforms them into megas their outline disappears?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Jake. said:


> So...anyone think they're gonna release mega sharpeedo this week as its shark week? the pokemon twitter account has made a few tweets about sharpeedo in reference to shark week, and iirc, GamesCon is this week (on the 14th?), and again, iirc, that's where they revealed honedge (or doublade i forget which one), and officially revealed mega kangaskhan last year?
> 
> idk its just a feel im gettin





WonderK said:


> Definitely. If not this week, then perhaps the next.



I'm 99% sure it will be either Sharpedo+Camerupt OR Torkoal. Why torkoal? Well, call it a hunch... heh


----------



## Cress

Seriously, why does Altaria get a Mega evolution? Is it not creepy enough? This is from Platinum and Black/White.


> If it bonds with a person, it will gently envelop the friend with its soft wings, then hum.


This is just... why?


----------



## Stepheroo

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Seriously, why does Altaria get a Mega evolution? Is it not creepy enough? This is from Platinum and Black/White.
> 
> This is just... why?



I always envelope those I bond with in my wings.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

D





PuffleKirby21 said:


> Seriously, why does Altaria get a Mega evolution? Is it not creepy enough? This is from Platinum and Black/White.
> 
> This is just... why?



That is far from creepy by pok?dex standards. Besides that, aesthetics and flavor text play the least important role in determining mega evolutions. Altaria needed one to still be considered relevant, so it got one.


----------



## Jake

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> I'm 99% sure it will be either Sharpedo+Camerupt OR Torkoal. Why torkoal? Well, call it a hunch... heh



yea, if they release sharpeedo i expect camerupt too (just because archie/maxie have megastones which probs belong to those two pokemon, so makes sense to release them together).
and yeah, torkoal is another pokemon ive thought would get a mega since ORAS was announced. It could really use the boost, and I hope it gets one..


----------



## jeizun

my body is ready for a mega camerupt tbh. i'm gonna need a reason to love the evolved form of one of my all-time favorite pokemon lol.


----------



## Zura

I'm hoping for OP mega Bibarel


----------



## coseacant

Mega Kecleon would be pretty cool.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Torkoal is honestly my favorite fire type Pokemon from all of Hoenn, it depresses me when I get the the ocean as it's harder to train the poor thing.


----------



## TheWonky

In the trailer it shows Torkoal and Shiftry, which I believe are going to be the other megas we get as in the megaevo trailers the megas tend to battle  something that has or is going to have a mega.

Just mo


----------



## Jake

TheWonky said:


> In the trailer it shows Torkoal and Shiftry, which I believe are going to be the other megas we get as in the megaevo trailers the megas tend to battle  something that has or is going to have a mega.
> 
> Just mo



yea i was defs thinking this, too.

but tbh those are two pokemon speculated too get megas since ORAS was announced


----------



## jasa11




----------



## Jake

Mega slowbro and audino confirmed
I'd post pics but my net is being ****. Slowbro has been enveloped by its shellder tail shell and audino looks like a bae

Pics are on serebii and I'll post when my net is better


----------



## Jinglefruit

MEGA SLOWBRO AND MEGA AUDINO!


Damn, I thought I'd actually beaten Jake to the punch for a moment. But here's pics!

Mega Slowbro made me laugh out loud. Where does he poop?! Poor shellder.

Also, ingame shots:


----------



## Jake

Audino is normal/fairy with healer, slow bro has shell armor

- - - Post Merge - - -

Slowbro has boosted defense and special attack and audino gets boosted def/special defense


----------



## jasa11

Lol wow !


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I just saw these two, and I'm happy I did. Audino isn't exactly a pok?mon that I care about, but I like the fact that it has a mega. Slowbro, I couldn't be happier about. One of my favorites, and although not a pok?mon I never would've guessed to get a mega evolution, I love it. Shell Armor is good, but I think I would've liked something else. 

And now it makes sense why we saw that random slowpoke in a Contest Hall.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

Lmao. Slowbro's face in the artwork.. "Uh oh.. Guys? I think I'm stuck!"

Also, wow. Mega Audino is a cutie. It even has a white coat and a stethoscope, d'aww.


----------



## Tommyputt

When is the release date again guys? Starting to get pokemon fever aha.

Edit: also mega slowbro is amazing ahaha


----------



## Jake

Tommyputt said:


> When is the release date again guys? Starting to get pokemon fever aha.
> 
> Edit: also mega slowbro is amazing ahaha



nov 28th Europe
nov 21 everywhere else

i aint even european but even i think EU gettin it a week later is bull****


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Yeah that week delay is going to hurt all of Europe. I feel bad for them too. Maybe some store in France will release the games a week early like they did for XY though, and make it all better.


----------



## oath2order

coseacant said:


> Bandanna. Two n's  Either way, her ribbon is freakin cute. Really hope there's trainer customization outside of contests.
> 
> Also, found out that you can remove accessories in X/Y (like ribbons and feathers and such). So I guess we're almost there to hatless protagonists.



Its one n not two.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Mega slowbro and audino confirmed
> I'd post pics but my net is being ****. Slowbro has been enveloped by its shellder tail shell and audino looks like a bae
> 
> Pics are on serebii and I'll post when my net is better



I despise Audino...


----------



## Tommyputt

Jake. said:


> nov 28th Europe
> nov 21 everywhere else
> 
> i aint even european but even i think EU gettin it a week later is bull****



I'm from Europe aha, I agree that's a load of bull!  It's already been translated!? Why the difference? I'll have to keep off the web for that week :'(


----------



## Box9Missingo

I like both new evos.

Dang... that sucks . I wonder why Europe is getting a later release date too.


----------



## BATOCTO

just woke up to the news omg... they're perfect &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
also mega audino reminds me of that gremlin from the movie. the white one that was with the main character.


----------



## Tommyputt

I'm just hoping the UK is excluded from the rest of Europe in this case aha


----------



## BATOCTO

turns out these megas were accidentally leaked by the official Korean website. they already took the pages down. what punishment will they receive from based game freak now? dun dun dun!


----------



## Jake

Tommyputt said:


> I'm just hoping the UK is excluded from the rest of Europe in this case aha



no it isnt. uk gets it on the 28th, too


----------



## Dim

Slowpoke and Audino?  Really? ._.

Well... at least we know 5th generations are now included. Really hoping for mega Zoroark.  :3


----------



## Silversea

Uh, how does slowbro work then. I guess its the first mega for a not fully evolved pokemon?

Also brb going to cry in laughter at mega slowbro.


Mega audino looks so much better.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Audino is going on my team just for that Mega. I love it so much. <333


----------



## Hikari

Mega Audino looks great! Defiantly gonna Mega Evolve my shiny Audino!


----------



## Guero101

Silversea said:


> Uh, how does slowbro work then. I guess its the first mega for a not fully evolved pokemon?
> 
> Also brb going to cry in laughter at mega slowbro.
> 
> 
> Mega audino looks so much better.



Slowpoke evolves into slowbro OR slowking.

so slowbro is a fully evolved pokemon


----------



## Stepheroo

Jake. said:


> Audino is normal/fairy with healer, slow bro has shell armor
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Slowbro has boosted defense and special attack and audino gets boosted def/special defense



yes u both r mine thanks


----------



## Beachland

Mega Audino is so adorable. I always get pulled into the trap of raising Pokemon just because they're cute and then having trouble winning battles.


----------



## Jawile

i want to use both mega swampert and mega audino but i don't really wanna use two mega evolutions but i will if i have to :I


----------



## Music_123

i probably will just use mega audino for triple and double battles


----------



## BATOCTO

people have pointed out that in some screenshots "MEGA" audino does not have the mega icon besides their name which is strange since every mega does have one. does this confirm a true evolution for audino??

----here are some pictures hope they don't come out too big!----


----------



## WonderK

Jake. said:


> Audino is normal/fairy with healer, slow bro has shell armor
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Slowbro has boosted defense and special attack and audino gets boosted def/special defense









Didn't see that coming.​


----------



## CR33P

wow these mega evolutions are pretty cute though


----------



## coseacant

Oh wow they're both so adorable! Slowbro looks like it's wearing a sweater (or shell) that's wayyy too big for it. That is one strong tail though, being able to hold it up.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

BATOCTO said:


> people have pointed out that in some screenshots "MEGA" audino does not have the mega icon besides their name which is strange since every mega does have one. does this confirm a true evolution for audino??
> 
> ----here are some pictures hope they don't come out too big!----
> 
> View attachment 62276



No, it confirms that when a GF employee created the battle through hacking the game, he programmed Mega Audino to come out of the pok?ball, already i mmega form. The symbol shows up only after the actual mega evolution takes place.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I think Mega Audino is ugly as sin. :/ Kinda glad we got more Megas, but neither have excited me.


----------



## Cress

Seriously, where is Mega Milotic? It's been shown in ads EVERYWHERE and it still doesn't have a mega! Why??? I also just want Mega Magnezone but he probably won't get one.


----------



## Dim

Mega Slowpoke is slowpoke in his shell like what is he cloyster?  xD


----------



## TheWonky

MegaPoke just looks like '**** I'm stuck'


----------



## coseacant

Slowbro: "Can someone help me? I think I did this wrong :C"
That frown.


----------



## BATOCTO

mega slowbro is love. depending on how good he is he'll probably be an addition to my psychic team! 

also what is everyone's favorite types? mine are psychic/fairy


----------



## Stepheroo

grass, fairy, dragon pls


----------



## Gizald

Anyone else ready for the mega milotic reveal?


----------



## BATOCTO

Gizald said:


> Anyone else ready for the mega milotic reveal?



i was born ready. hoping for water/fairy <3


----------



## Leopardfire

I personally hope Flygon gets a mega. It's dragon buddies are getting them when its left in the dust.  At the same time, we already have plenty of Dragon megas.

A Water/Fairy Milotic would be cool. Its one of those Pokemon you'd think would get a mega for sure.


----------



## Dim

To be honest I'd love to see a dark/fairy and dark/electric sometime in the future.


----------



## Music_123

my expectation for milotic's typing is either Water/ Dragon or Water/Fairy


----------



## Chocoroko

That poor Slowbro. I don't know what to think when I see it's mega evolution. Either it dun goof'd, or its about to be mutated Shellder lunch.


----------



## Gizald

Pretty sure mega milotic is Water steel but the type i wanna see soon is normal /ghost


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Chocoroko said:


> That poor Slowbro. I don't know what to think when I see it's mega evolution. Either it dun goof'd, or its about to be mutated Shellder lunch.



It found a new home obviously! c:


----------



## Javocado

I looked at the new Slowbro from the in-game pics and it's grown on me a bit more I'll say that, same thing happened with Swampert and Salamence.

I'm also digging Audino's design although weird that Audino is the first official 5th gen Mega.
Hopefully this means more 5th gen Pokes get mega's *cough* Bisharp *cough*.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Mega cofagrigus plsss


----------



## Javocado

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Mega cofagrigus plsss



MAKE HIM COME OUT OF HIS SARCOPHAGUS


----------



## BATOCTO

Javocado said:


> MAKE HIM COME OUT OF HIS SARCOPHAGUS



YAAS PLS GAME FREAK


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Javocado said:


> MAKE HIM COME OUT OF HIS SARCOPHAGUS



yes yes yes


Spoiler: OPEN JAVOCADO


----------



## CR33P

Tom said:


> I think Mega Audino is ugly as sin. :/ Kinda glad we got more Megas, but neither have excited me.



i think it looks nice


----------



## Isabella

audino is so cute <33

slowbro is gonna be hella annoying to battle against. with that new ability it's just gonna be a staple to stall teams like it already kind of is now -.- it looks funny though


----------



## BerryPop

mega empoleon, please!
(I want to mega evolve my first pokemon. it wont happen for a while, though ;-


----------



## TheWonky

If the johto games have already had their remake wgat are the chances of mega johto starters?


----------



## BATOCTO

TheWonky said:


> If the johto games have already had their remake wgat are the chances of mega johto starters?



i'd say 100%. if kanto starters got theirs so can johto. (really want mega feraligatr so i can scream GATR TIME everytime it mega evolves)


----------



## Droogie

BATOCTO said:


> i'd say 100%. if kanto starters got theirs so can johto. (really want mega feraligatr so i can scream GATR TIME everytime it mega evolves)



That's a fantastic thing to scream *^*

I want a shiny Mudkip so when I mega evolve Swampert, I'll have a giant buff pink thing <3


----------



## oath2order

bye


----------



## Tommyputt

oath2order said:


> bye




Amazing ahahaha


----------



## Cam1

WHY AUDINO? WHY DOES AUDINO GET A MEGA AND NOT LAPRAS WEAVILE OR STUNFISK


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

PokeCam420 said:


> WHY AUDINO? WHY DOES AUDINO GET A MEGA AND NOT LAPRAS WEAVILE OR STUNFISK



My brain hurts from trying to imagine what Stunfisk could possibly look like as a mega..


----------



## Zigzag991

I believe it was stated that they plan on giving every Pok?mon a mega evolution, so they'll all get one sooner or later.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

TheWonky said:


> If the johto games have already had their remake wgat are the chances of mega johto starters?



We might get them in ORAS if they keep the Emerald feature in/change it. If you completed Hoenn dex Prof Birch would give you a Johto starter, so maybe he'll give one again with their stone much like Sycamore gave you the Kanto starters.


----------



## Tommyputt

Tom said:


> We might get them in ORAS if they keep the Emerald feature in/change it. If you completed Hoenn dex Prof Birch would give you a Johto starter, so maybe he'll give one again with their stone much like Sycamore gave you the Kanto starters.



That is an extremely viable theory... I like this a lot!


----------



## Stepheroo

oath2order said:


> bye



i snorted

- - - Post Merge - - -



PokeCam420 said:


> WHY AUDINO? WHY DOES AUDINO GET A MEGA AND NOT LAPRAS WEAVILE OR STUNFISK



because mega audio is mega cutie, don't be salty.


----------



## Jawile

Mephisto Pheles said:


> My brain hurts from trying to imagine what Stunfisk could possibly look like as a mega..



my brain hurts from the bright green


----------



## Stepheroo

Mega Psyduck, though.


----------



## Jake

TheWonky said:


> If the johto games have already had their remake wgat are the chances of mega johto starters?





Tom said:


> We might get them in ORAS if they keep the Emerald feature in/change it. If you completed Hoenn dex Prof Birch would give you a Johto starter, so maybe he'll give one again with their stone much like Sycamore gave you the Kanto starters.


Basically what tom said. I've seen a lot of people speculate on this and tbh I think it seems entirely plausible, but I'm still a little sceptical it'll happen.



PokeCam420 said:


> WHY AUDINO? WHY DOES AUDINO GET A MEGA AND NOT LAPRAS WEAVILE OR STUNFISK


Well they haven't revealed all megas yet so there's still a chance they'll get them


----------



## RhinoK

I have more of a reason to get this game now that I destroyed my 3DS and Pokemon X


----------



## DarkOnyx

Is this a new game or a remake of Alpha and Sapphire?Sorry kind of a obvious question but just confirming considering there will be new mega evolutions.


----------



## windfall

sharkystriker22 said:


> Is this a new game or a remake of Alpha and Sapphire?Sorry kind of a obvious question but just confirming considering there will be new mega evolutions.



It's a remake. It's the same story (more or less)

They're just adding on stuff (like mega evolutions) to bring it up to 6th gen standards.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Link to UK version  (Only difference is PEGI rating vs ESRB and the release date)
There's a new video on the Pokemon YouTube channel which 'officially'/intentionally reveals Mega Audino! Hopefully the Mega Slowbro video will soon follow, I want to see its animation.

EDIT: Added in the video directly.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Megabro video out yet?


----------



## BATOCTO

mega slowbro will probably be announced soon since there's a whole website dedicated to slowpoke! look at it it's so cute! 
http://www.pokemon.jp/special/yadon_paradise/

that's where i got the cute slowpoke lifting wights gif in my sig.


----------



## Fabian

I can't wait to the game. When I was a kid I played Ruby and Sapphire, and it was the best :')


----------



## Colour Bandit

Tom said:


> Megabro video out yet?



Not yet, but I'm assuming it could be out in a few days since they probably have a video for it all sorted.


----------



## keybug55

Sigh, I wish it was Slowking that got the mega stone. Slowbro was already good but I honestly think the stone kinda nerfed him in a way. Slowking really deserves some buffs.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ObeseMudkipz said:


> yes yes yes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OPEN JAVOCADO



oh _my_
that is SEXY unf

ive been away from this thread for so long ive missed  you all /blows kisses to everyone
love all the new megas (except salamence wtf is that ****), with altaria, lopunny and audino being my favs <333
november is too far away :')


----------



## Jawile

m. salamence is a croissant


----------



## Silversea

Mega salamence, going by the video, seems to have gone the "lati@s" style with the folded in front arms.


----------



## Ste

Excited for this game! ^_^


----------



## Trent the Paladin

keybug55 said:


> Sigh, I wish it was Slowking that got the mega stone. Slowbro was already good but I honestly think the stone kinda nerfed him in a way. Slowking really deserves some buffs.



Still time, maybe Slowking will get a Mega.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Here's the mega slowbro video!


----------



## BATOCTO

slowbro is the best. also anyone gonna watch the livestream of the pokemon world championships? i watched last year and it was really good.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BATOCTO said:


> slowbro is the best. also anyone gonna watch the livestream of the pokemon world championships? i watched last year and it was really good.



I'll probably be there during finals again later so probably not.


----------



## Cress

Preordered Alpha Sapphire at GameStop today, will get the posters when it comes out, and got Heracronite in X because of their event.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Preordered both games recently, but I'll have to go back in to get the evo stones .


----------



## RainbowCherry

how does cosplay pikachu/shiny beldum events work? do i have to preorder the gamr or do i have to do a normal event? and is the release date on 21st of november in UK?


----------



## Stevey Queen

RainbowCherry said:


> how does cosplay pikachu/shiny beldum events work? do i have to preorder the gamr or do i have to do a normal event? and is the release date on 21st of november in UK?



Can't really say for sure because I checked serebii and it doesn't say. But most likely shiny beldum is mystery gift or a code you get that will be in the game box, like speed boost torchic.

Cosplay pikachu would be either mystery gift, received in-game, or maybe you can just dress up any normal pikachu you find


----------



## windfall

That contest girl with the altaria gives you cosplay pikachu after you compete in your first contest.


----------



## Cress

Much wow. Mega Heracross too stronk. Only Mega Mewtwo X is more powerful than it. Lol.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I'll be pre-ordering mine next week (Getting paid Tuesday!!) debating between GAME and Amazon:
Amazon- Cheaper at ?30 each and will refund difference if the price drops but even with their release date guarantee I haven't always received on release and doesn't normally have a pre-order bonus.
GAME- More expensive at ?32.99 each and doesn't refund difference but has had a 90% rate of arriving at least 3/4 days before release date when I have pre-ordered other games from them (Might not happen though after the XY early release problem in Europe), I'll get reward points and they normally have a nice pre-order bonus. (I'll be pre-ordering online if you can't tell)

Which should I go for? I'd like to save money, but the chance of cutting down that European week wait is quite tempting...


----------



## TheWonky

Colour Bandit said:


> I'll be pre-ordering mine next week (Getting paid Tuesday!!) debating between GAME and Amazon:
> Amazon- Cheaper at ?30 each and will refund difference if the price drops but even with their release date guarantee I haven't always received on release and doesn't normally have a pre-order bonus.
> GAME- More expensive at ?32.99 each and doesn't refund difference but has had a 90% rate of arriving at least 3/4 days before release date when I have pre-ordered other games from them (Might not happen though after the XY early release problem in Europe), I'll get reward points and they normally have a nice pre-order bonus. (I'll be pre-ordering online if you can't tell)
> 
> Which should I go for? I'd like to save money, but the chance of cutting down that European week wait is quite tempting...



Game, for 3 pounds more you seem to be getting quite a bit more if the bonus' and ealier send out date do happen


----------



## Colour Bandit

TheWonky said:


> Game, for 3 pounds more you seem to be getting quite a bit more if the bonus' and ealier send out date do happen


Yeah I think I will go with Game, if they don't deliver earlier at least I will get some reward points (I think you get double with a pre-order) and a bonus item.


----------



## Jinglefruit

^To add more into the mix. Shopto.net often dispatch before Game, but it'll be another couple quid. 

Though why not shrug and say, I'll end up with both games anyway and order one version with one store and the other from somewhere else.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Jinglefruit said:


> ^To add more into the mix. Shopto.net often dispatch before Game, but it'll be another couple quid.
> 
> Though why not shrug and say, I'll end up with both games anyway and order one version with one store and the other from somewhere else.


I stopped using Shopto ages ago, three orders with them that they took our money and never sent the items, they also refused to refund... I like getting Game reward points since I just used them to get e-shop cards and I have faith in Game delivering my copies before release.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Colour Bandit said:


> I stopped using Shopto ages ago, three orders with them that they took our money and never sent the items, they also refused to refund... I like getting Game reward points since I just used them to get e-shop cards and I have faith in Game delivering my copies before release.



Fair enough, I haven't had a problem with them so far. And I can't remember the conversion for Game points, but I imagine that probably makes them the more attractive offer.


----------



## Jennifer

Almost have my team all ready for the game--working on the last ribbon I can earn without leveling them or the two modes I can't do and then it's just a matter of figuring out their move sets. 

...I like preparing in advance


----------



## Guero101

Jennifer said:


> Almost have my team all ready for the game--working on the last ribbon I can earn without leveling them or the two modes I can't do and then it's just a matter of figuring out their move sets.
> 
> ...I like preparing in advance



nice! mind sharing who your team is?


----------



## Cress

This was posted on Japan's Pok?mon YouTube page. Typical strange Japanese stuff.


----------



## M O L K O

Jennifer said:


> Almost have my team all ready for the game--working on the last ribbon I can earn without leveling them or the two modes I can't do and then it's just a matter of figuring out their move sets.
> 
> ...I like preparing in advance



Same! I thought I was a perfectionist weirdo by doing so. The only one I want to have at the start of the game is my starter.


----------



## Stevey Queen

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This was posted on Japan's Pok?mon YouTube page. Typical strange Japanese stuff.



Creepy and repetitive.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jennifer said:


> Almost have my team all ready for the game--working on the last ribbon I can earn without leveling them or the two modes I can't do and then it's just a matter of figuring out their move sets.
> 
> ...I like preparing in advance


Heh. Still figuring out whether or not I want to breed prep most of my team or catch them in the wild. Not to mention which ones will I use and which ones will I not?


----------



## Colour Bandit

Serebii said:
			
		

> For those of you in Europe, a load of new details have come about the upcoming release of the Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire games. First, a special steelbook edition is to be released in Europe. In addition to that, UK pre-order bonuses have been revealed.
> Those pre-ordering the Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire Limited Edition SteelBook from the Official Nintendo UK Store will receive a miniature representation of Primal Kyogre, whilst those ordering pre-ordering the Pok?mon Omega Ruby will receive a miniature representation of Primal Groudon. Both are ideal as collectibles for fans.
> Those who pre-order either Pok?mon Omega Ruby or Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire as a standalone game from GAME will receive one Legendary Figurine of either Primal Groudon (Pok?mon Omega Ruby) or Primal Kyogre (Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire).
> Those who pre-order either Pok?mon Omega Ruby or Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire as a standalone game from ShopTo will receive a 2D Keyring of Torchic, one of the three starter Pok?mon in Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire.


I will comment more on this later since I'm at work but I really want the Steelbook versions but I want to pre-order from GAME... 
EDIT: Ah, screw it I'll still pre-order from GAME and preorder the steelbooks from Nintendo, I have the money for it... I'll just have two copies for challenge runs or I'll sell/giveaway the two normal editions to two of my friends...


----------



## Guero101

those steelbook versions look amazing!!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Guero101 said:


> those steelbook versions look amazing!!


I know right? Their even the same price as the standard editions on the Nintendo shop so they are well worth it!

Just as a question for people who ordered or preordered for the Nintendo UK store, how long will my order take to arrive after ORAS' release? I don't want to wait too long for the steelbooks...


----------



## Guero101

Colour Bandit said:


> I know right? Their even the same price as the standard editions on the Nintendo shop so they are well worth it!



really? that's great! to bad I cant get it though ]:


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Those steelbooks are pretty nice!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Ah, I just did some budgeting and I can only afford to preorder ORAS from one place if I want to be able to eat when my parents are on holiday without digging into the money I'm saving for a car... Guess I'm going with just the two steelbooks!


----------



## RhinoK

I want to pre-order but I want to open this game up as a Christmas present. The struggle.


----------



## Colour Bandit

RhinoK said:


> I want to pre-order but I want to open this game up as a Christmas present. The struggle.


Get one version yourself and ask for the other later? Or you could wrap the game up in Christmas paper, put the calendar forward to December and play Christmas music so that you are opening the game on a 'Christmas' release date


----------



## RhinoK

Colour Bandit said:


> Get one version yourself and ask for the other later? Or you could wrap the game up in Christmas paper, put the calendar forward to December and play Christmas music so that you are opening the game on a 'Christmas' release date



... I'll do that.  Nah I'll just wait for my 3DS to recover after being urinated on so I can play X to occupy myself


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I hope NA gets the Steelbook or the Figurines.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Tom said:


> I hope NA gets the Steelbook or the Figurines.



You'll probably get the figurines but the steelbooks are probably going to stay EU exclusive- or at least I hope so, it is nice we get something so cool that even Japan isn't getting, it defo makes up for the week wait but if everyone else gets it then there goes our special 'reward'.


----------



## Reindeer

Tom said:


> I hope NA gets the Steelbook or the Figurines.


Or more than 4 countries. It's just the UK they mentioned, not all of Europe. If I'm unable to get these myself because Nintendo is ****ty with how they distribute things, I won't be exactly happy either. Just make it available to all people the pre-order regardless of which region of the world they live in.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Colour Bandit said:


> You'll probably get the figurines but the steelbooks are probably going to stay EU exclusive- or at least I hope so, it is nice we get something so cool that even Japan isn't getting, it defo makes up for the week wait but if everyone else gets it then there goes our special 'reward'.



I doubt it, even the ABLW UK stuff and the X/Y Pokeball came over, though they were Nintendo World exclusives. :/


----------



## Colour Bandit

Tom said:


> I doubt it, even the ABLW UK stuff and the X/Y Pokeball came over, though they were Nintendo World exclusives. :/


Well that sucks, I do hope you get more than a poster (I've heard GameStop is giving out posters?) though... I mean a poster is nice but you want all the trimmings really, maybe you'll get the keychain that ShopTo is giving as their bonus?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Colour Bandit said:


> Well that sucks, I do hope you get more than a poster (I've heard GameStop is giving out posters?) though... I mean a poster is nice but you want all the trimmings really, maybe you'll get the keychain that ShopTo is giving as their bonus?



Yeah we get a poster and I'm sure the Diancie event will be around release time frame, but come on. :/


----------



## Imitation

Now the hard decision of choosing between getting the game a few days early and cheaper with GAME
or getting the steelbook version on the release date and it costs a little more...


----------



## Cress

Voltz09 said:


> Now the hard decision of choosing between getting the game a few days early and cheaper with GAME
> or getting the steelbook version on the release date and it costs a little more...



How much more does it cost?


----------



## Imitation

PuffleKirby21 said:


> How much more does it cost?



It costs ?32 from GAME and the pre order bonus is a figure
and from the Nintendo store the regular and steelbook versions both cost ?40 and comes with the steelbook and a figure


----------



## Cress

If you want it, I'd say go for it. It's a bit more, but I'd say if it was ?15 more, than I'd say skip it. ?8 isn't a whole lot.


----------



## Imitation

PuffleKirby21 said:


> If you want it, I'd say go for it. It's a bit more, but I'd say if it was ?15 more, than I'd say skip it. ?8 isn't a whole lot.



I know but im wanting to get Persona Q premium edition aswell which costs ?70 and within 3 days of release of each other.. :/


----------



## Cress

Huh, well then I guess get the cheaper version if you need to save the money.


----------



## Imitation

idk...
I have 3 months to earn enough money to get smash bros, persona AND alpha sapphire..
...Damn! I better get working! xD


----------



## Cress

This is why I started saving since last Christmas. XD Alpha Sapphire, Smash Bros Wii U, Amiibo, and a new phone (which I need really badly) all in just November. Then there's also Theatrhythm Final Fantasy: Curtain Call, Hyrule Warriors, and Smash Bros 3DS. There's just so much!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

If you pre-order the games at Gamestop in the US you can get an ORAS poster.

Toys R Us claims if you pre-order there you can get a Charizard plush.

http://pokebeach.com/2014/08/charizard-plush-for-toys-r-us-oras-preorders


----------



## Zeiro

Nothing says 'Hoenn' like Charizard.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Ooh I'm a poster guy so that is perfect for me. I would go with Gamestop anyway!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Voltz09 said:


> Now the hard decision of choosing between getting the game a few days early and cheaper with GAME
> or getting the steelbook version on the release date and it costs a little more...


Hey I know you have probably already pre-ordered but look at these:
http://www.game.co.uk/en/m/pok-mon-alpha-sapphire-limited-edition-304293?catGroupId=
http://www.game.co.uk/en/m/pok-mon-omega-ruby-limited-edition-304291?catGroupId=
Links may pop up on to the mobile site since I'm posting this from my phone.
THE STEELBOOKS ARE AVAILABLE AT GAME!!! They are still ?40 each but you now have the chance of getting them early!  I think they still have the Kyogre figure for AS and Groudon for OR. So this might make it more worth it?

EDIT:
The Steelbook edition DOES NOT come with the figurines if you pre-order them through GAME it only says this on the standard edition pages and not the Steelbook pages... So you are swapping the figurines through the Nintendo Store for a chance at getting the Steelbooks early... I guess this is Nintendo's way of trying to push the Steelbook buyers to their own store...


----------



## Imitation

Colour Bandit said:


> Hey I know you have probably already pre-ordered but look at these:
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/m/pok-mon-alpha-sapphire-limited-edition-304293?catGroupId=
> http://www.game.co.uk/en/m/pok-mon-omega-ruby-limited-edition-304291?catGroupId=
> Links may pop up on to the mobile site since I'm posting this from my phone.
> THE STEELBOOKS ARE AVAILABLE AT GAME!!! They are still ?40 each but you now have the chance of getting them early!  I think they still have the Kyogre figure for AS and Groudon for OR. So this might make it more worth it?
> 
> EDIT:
> The Steelbook edition DOES NOT come with the figurines if you pre-order them through GAME it only says this on the standard edition pages and not the Steelbook pages... So you are swapping the figurines through the Nintendo Store for a chance at getting the Steelbooks early... I guess this is Nintendo's way of trying to push the Steelbook buyers to their own store...



Thank you so much for telling me!
In all honesty I really couldn't care less about the figures :/
I am definitely getting the steelbook with game now!!


----------



## Guero101

Cant wait!!


----------



## RhinoK

Zeiro said:


> Nothing says 'Hoenn' like Charizard.



No wonder Steven bagged a Charizard


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

TheWonky said:


> Thanks for that insightful thought :-]



It's better than what it was before it was edited lol. Anyway, I finally got around to preordering today. Can't wait for that bonus!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Zeiro said:


> Nothing says 'Hoenn' like Charizard.



Charizard-α and Charizard-Ω confirmed


----------



## TheWonky

I actually wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## Murray

i hope they put in jynx cosplay just like pikachu


----------



## RhinoK

The more trailers I watch, the more hyped I get. I'm suffering X withdrawal so I can't wait. 

Does anyone know how long the Mega Shiny Metagross will be available for? I'm planning on getting this game at Christmas.


----------



## Colour Bandit

RhinoK said:


> The more trailers I watch, the more hyped I get. I'm suffering X withdrawal so I can't wait.
> 
> Does anyone know how long the Mega Shiny Metagross will be available for? I'm planning on getting this game at Christmas.


The Torchic event ran from Oct 12th to Jan 15th, so I'm guessing it would be roughly the same time frame for the Shiny Beldum event- so about 4 months- you should be able to get it if they follow that


----------



## RhinoK

yoooo


----------



## Wholockian

What preorder bonus does GAME have? Some people on miiverse were on about it, but I can't find info on the bonus anywhere X-X


----------



## MadCake

the hype train has no br8ks m8s


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> yoooo


New area at at the bottom-right? It's been a while since I've played the originals, not sure if that was there before.

Kinda neat to see the detail put into this. The clouds opening up at the top with the lightning coming through is especially cool.


----------



## Cress

RhinoK said:


> yoooo



I never knew Hoenn was so blocky.


----------



## Stevey Queen

RhinoK said:


> yoooo



It doesn't look like there's anything new on the map..

That's disappointing..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though Mauvillve city seems to be surrounded by a wall


----------



## oath2order

LoveMcQueen said:


> It doesn't look like there's anything new on the map..
> 
> That's disappointing..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Though Mauvillve city seems to be surrounded by a wall



MAUVILEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Leopardfire

Is the city-like thing in the bottom left the Battle Frontier? I've never played through Emerald so IDK.


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> It doesn't look like there's anything new on the map..
> 
> That's disappointing..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Though Mauvillve city seems to be surrounded by a wall



Yeah, Mauvilles rather different, it appears to have a roof over the lot of it and pylons on top. o: 

There's also something different with the berry place though probably just a carbon copy of XYs berry plot, a new cave on the giant landmass in the ocean and some new bit of land on the bottom left.

What I want to see is a cave inside the volcano for Volcanion though. ~ as postgame or something, which Magma and Aqua will be after or something.




Leopardfire said:


> Is the city-like thing in the bottom left the Battle Frontier? I've never played through Emerald so IDK.



Bottom Left has Dewford and the 'abandonned' shipwreck. The Frontier was out to sea below Pacifidlog at the bottom right ish. I imagine it's there but covered by the random glowing light or cloud.


----------



## Chaotix

Dat region map


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Wonder what all is explorable, looks like some grassy areas was added to the sea too. o:


----------



## LambdaDelta

lel already posted

glad I can continue to hate water in hoenn

though plus side I guess is that its been so long that I only vaguely remember the region



also unrelated, but I hope if we don't get the slots back (doubtful) we get something more fun than VOLTORB FLIP


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LambdaDelta said:


> lel already posted
> 
> glad I can continue to hate water in hoenn
> 
> though plus side I guess is that its been so long that I only vaguely remember the region
> 
> 
> 
> also unrelated, but I hope if we don't get the slots back (doubtful) we get something more fun than VOLTORB FLIP



If Voltorb Flip returns I'll be pissed. I don't want that crap game back. Let me buy the coins.


----------



## LambdaDelta

voltorb flip gets put away

new game is now ELECTRODE SHUFFLE

its exact same as voltorb flip, but with electrodes it shuffles around after each move


----------



## Colour Bandit

Wholockian said:


> What preorder bonus does GAME have? Some people on miiverse were on about it, but I can't find info on the bonus anywhere X-X


Since your question got buried I hope you still need this answered.
You get a figurine of either Primal Kyogre or Groudon, looking at the T&C's though I think you only get one figure per order so you'll only get both figures if you preorder both games on separate orders... I could be wrong though, their T&C's are rather confusing... They are also selling the steelbooks but they are not preorder bonuses like I have seen people thinking they are, you have to pay extra for them.


----------



## TheWonky

I'm so hyped about this , but, I'm also really depressed because I have to stay off the internet for a week otherwise I will spoil myself. All  I ever do on the internet is look through serebii or watch Pokemon videos on Youtube so it will be a struggle..


----------



## Stevey Queen

TheWonky said:


> I'm so hyped about this , but, I'm also really depressed because I have to stay off the internet for *2 months* otherwise I will spoil myself. All  I ever do on the internet is look through serebii or watch Pokemon videos on Youtube so it will be a struggle..



Fixed your comment for you

Game comes out in November.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheWonky said:


> I'm so hyped about this , but, I'm also really depressed because I have to stay off the internet for *2 months* otherwise I will spoil myself. All  I ever do on the internet is look through serebii or watch Pokemon videos on Youtube so it will be a struggle..



Fixed your comment for you

Game comes out in November.


----------



## Guero101

So excited!! Cant wait much longer


----------



## VillageDweller

LoveMcQueen said:


> Fixed your comment for you
> 
> Game comes out in November.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed your comment for you
> 
> Game comes out in November.



think he might've meant because it comes out everywhere else a week earlier. Think he lives in the UK so yeah, rip Europe ;(


----------



## RhinoK

I'm getting it for Christmas. It'll be cheaper and it's got that Christmas magic. I'll replay the older games.


----------



## TheWonky

VillageDweller said:


> think he might've meant because it comes out everywhere else a week earlier. Think he lives in the UK so yeah, rip Europe ;(



Ding ding ding, you hit the jackpot


----------



## LambdaDelta

one week is nothing

you can do it


----------



## TheWonky

It is when you have nothing better to do with your life than stalk serebii. Also, I have a slight youtube addiction


----------



## Holla

LambdaDelta said:


> one week is nothing
> 
> you can do it



I agree, yes I too would be a little upset if I had to wait a week longer. It's understandable, but considering we had to wait around a year for Pokemon games to release elsewhere after coming out in Japan in the past, one week isn't so bad in comparison.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Holla said:


> I agree, yes I too would be a little upset if I had to wait a week longer. It's understandable, but considering we had to wait around a year for Pokemon games to release elsewhere after coming out in Japan in the past, one week isn't so bad in comparison.



Definitely. Just don't talk to your friends bound to get it a week earlier and you'll be fine.


----------



## LambdaDelta

TheWonky said:


> It is when you have nothing better to do with your life than stalk serebii. Also, I have a slight youtube addiction



potentially blacklisting 1-2 sites for a week is nothing

you can do it


----------



## Farobi

Damn. I don't wanna get spoiled (literally just entered this thread for the first time in months). Time to unsubscribe every Pokemon Youtuber ever


----------



## Reindeer

Again I have to ask, spoiled on what? The most I can think of is how Groudon and Kyogre go primal, the rest is pretty much just new Mega Evolutions and some character interaction. Like 99% of the game has been known for a decade.


----------



## Guero101

Reindeer said:


> Again I have to ask, spoiled on what? The most I can think of is how Groudon and Kyogre go primal, the rest is pretty much just new Mega Evolutions and some character interaction. Like 99% of the game has been known for a decade.



I believe this statement is accurate. Reindeer has a great point here. Well put Reindeer. I personally can't wait for the game to come out myself. Counting down the days. November 21st. Hope that's long enough. I wouldn't want to get Resetti again. Have a lovely day! [:


----------



## Jake

Reindeer said:


> Again I have to ask, spoiled on what? The most I can think of is how Groudon and Kyogre go primal, the rest is pretty much just new Mega Evolutions and some character interaction. Like 99% of the game has been known for a decade.


- redesigned areas
- new areas
- new characters
- presumed different storyline to complement primal groudon/kyogre
- potential post game
- new features

i mean yeah the main SL is already spoiled but there are so many things apart from it that have the potential to be spoiled. tbh they're minor things but to some people the minor things are what makes the game enjoyable, and discovering them, and seeing them for the first yourself, and not by some youtuber.


----------



## TheWonky

Some of us never played a Hoenn game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jake. said:


> - redesigned areas
> - new areas
> - new characters
> - presumed different storyline to complement primal groudon/kyogre
> - potential post game
> - new features
> 
> i mean yeah the main SL is already spoiled but there are so many things apart from it that have the potential to be spoiled. tbh they're minor things but to some people the minor things are what makes the game enjoyable, and discovering them, and seeing them for the first yourself, and not by some youtuber.



^^^ I'm one of those people. Don't care too much about the Megas, mostly because I never even bothered using one in X/Y outside the forced Lucario battle.


----------



## oath2order

TheWonky said:


> Some of us never played a Hoenn game.



Shortly before approaching the town of the first Gym Leader, the protagonist first encounters the Team Magma/Aqua in the Petalburg Woods, where he or she rescues a worker from Devon (a company that manufactures Pok?balls) and recovers Devon merchandise.[21] Upon arriving in Fallarbor Town (after defeating the third Gym Leader), the protagonist discovers that Professor Cozmo, an astronomer, has been kidnapped by Magma/Aqua. The protagonist traces them to a cave, Meteor Falls, but is too late to stop them from escaping to Mt. Chimney with a meteorite. The protagonist follows Magma/Aqua to Mt. Chimney where they are preparing to use the meteorite to alter the climate of the region. The protagonist defeats the Team's leader, however, and returns the meteorite to Professor Cozmo.[22] Shortly after the protagonist defeats the fifth Gym Leader (the protagonist's father, the first time such a character appears), Magma/Aqua again attempts to change the region's climate by stealing a Castform, a Pok?mon with the ability to change the weather, from the Weather Institute.[23] After the protagonist defeats the sixth Gym Leader, Magma/Aqua steals an orb with the ability to control a legendary Pok?mon (Groudon in Ruby, Kyogre in Sapphire). Magma/Aqua then steals a submarine from Captain Stern in Slateport City; the protagonist, however, infiltrates the team's hideout, but fails to prevent the submarine from being used. Magma/Aqua, then travel with the orb to the Seafloor Cavern, where Groudon or Kyogre resides; the team then uses the orb to awaken the legendary Pok?mon, but they have chosen the wrong one and have instead enraged the Pok?mon instead of putting it under their thrall. Once awakened, the Pok?mon travels to the Cave of Origin and causes a region-wide drought (Ruby) or severe rainstorms (Sapphire). When the protagonist defeats (or captures) the Pok?mon, the region's weather returns to normal.[24]


----------



## Beleated_Media

Remeber the shiny metagross giveaway? I literally just got one and now its worthless ;(


----------



## oath2order

Beleated_Media said:


> Remeber the shiny metagross giveaway? I literally just got one and now its worthless ;(



NO.

IT'S NOT.

Shiny MEGAGROSS.


----------



## Stevey Queen

oath2order said:


> Shortly before approaching the town of the first Gym Leader, the protagonist first encounters the Team Magma/Aqua in the Petalburg Woods, where he or she rescues a worker from Devon (a company that manufactures Pok?balls) and recovers Devon merchandise.[21] Upon arriving in Fallarbor Town (after defeating the third Gym Leader), the protagonist discovers that Professor Cozmo, an astronomer, has been kidnapped by Magma/Aqua. The protagonist traces them to a cave, Meteor Falls, but is too late to stop them from escaping to Mt. Chimney with a meteorite. The protagonist follows Magma/Aqua to Mt. Chimney where they are preparing to use the meteorite to alter the climate of the region. The protagonist defeats the Team's leader, however, and returns the meteorite to Professor Cozmo.[22] Shortly after the protagonist defeats the fifth Gym Leader (the protagonist's father, the first time such a character appears), Magma/Aqua again attempts to change the region's climate by stealing a Castform, a Pok?mon with the ability to change the weather, from the Weather Institute.[23] After the protagonist defeats the sixth Gym Leader, Magma/Aqua steals an orb with the ability to control a legendary Pok?mon (Groudon in Ruby, Kyogre in Sapphire). Magma/Aqua then steals a submarine from Captain Stern in Slateport City; the protagonist, however, infiltrates the team's hideout, but fails to prevent the submarine from being used. Magma/Aqua, then travel with the orb to the Seafloor Cavern, where Groudon or Kyogre resides; the team then uses the orb to awaken the legendary Pok?mon, but they have chosen the wrong one and have instead enraged the Pok?mon instead of putting it under their thrall. Once awakened, the Pok?mon travels to the Cave of Origin and causes a region-wide drought (Ruby) or severe rainstorms (Sapphire). When the protagonist defeats (or captures) the Pok?mon, the region's weather returns to normal.[24]



Well now I can't play..

Thanks oath


----------



## Cress

New trailer. Nothing much new is shown off.


----------



## LambdaDelta

except reduced levels for gym leaders it looks like

thanks gamefreak

because main story pokemon is ever much of a challenge without special rulesets


also those figures are p cool looking imo


----------



## Javocado

*HOW ABOUT THAT CYCLING THEME?!*


----------



## Jake

LambdaDelta said:


> except reduced levels for gym leaders it looks like
> 
> thanks gamefreak
> 
> because main story pokemon is ever much of a challenge without special rulesets
> 
> 
> also those figures are p cool looking imo



what lol?
why would they reduce the gym leaders???????

there's going to be 8, theyve just chosen to show off 5 of them for now at least.


----------



## TheWonky

Jake. said:


> what lol?
> why would they reduce the gym leaders???????
> 
> there's going to be 8, theyve just chosen to show off 5 of them for now at least.



She said Levels, read before you correct.


----------



## Jake

TheWonky said:


> She said Levels, read before you correct.



o oops, my mistake, no need to get snappy though.


----------



## LambdaDelta

lol idm

but yeah, Makuhita was lv18 for R/S (lv19 for E) so...


get ready for even more of no challenge it looks like


----------



## Stevey Queen

Maybe makuhita isn't his main pokemon anymore.

If not idk why they would do that.


----------



## LambdaDelta

if going Emerald base maybe...

also I'm going with the theory that Gamefreak doesn't think much of its consumer base


----------



## Stevey Queen

I hope the gym leaders have their emerald teams too. Because it was annoying when wattson didn't have any hoenn pokemon. And seriously more than 3 pokemon would be nice.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> New trailer. Nothing much new is shown off.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuU70-alh9o&list=UUfAPTv1LgeEWevG8X_6PUOQ


Here's the original (better quality) version:








LambdaDelta said:


> also I'm going with the theory that Gamefreak doesn't think much of its consumer base


If you look at how piss-easy X/Y was, I'd say GF has gone down the wrong road. They should introduce a difficulty setting right from the beginning rather than it being unlocked through finishing the game like in B2/W2.



Anyway, seems we can assume how Groudon and Kyogre go Primal just from watching that video.
We also see some of the Safari Zone, and I'd assume the Pikachu tail sticking out is either SF or a special event.
The updated water looks neat. Kinda makes sense since Hoenn is so focused on water. Diving looks cool as well.


----------



## LambdaDelta

fun fact: I'm nearly 24 hours into Y

and I don't have a single badge


----------



## Jinglefruit

LoveMcQueen said:


> Maybe makuhita isn't his main pokemon anymore.
> 
> If not idk why they would do that.





LambdaDelta said:


> xcept reduced levels for gym leaders it looks like
> 
> thanks gamefreak
> 
> because main story pokemon is ever much of a challenge without special rulesets




Except we can see he only has 2 pokemon in the trailer, and the first has been KO'd already. :S So look like it is lowered. Which is ridiculous considering the E4 start at the low level of 46 as it is in RSE. So hopefully this just means it's lowered at the start of the game to accomodate a story overhaul adding more pre-E4 stuff to do. ~ Like Sevii islands were to FRLG, (which is also Gen 3, so I feel a sevii island revisit is reasonable.)


----------



## Stevey Queen

I think the pikachu tail sticking out is the new rustling grass thing.


----------



## RhinoK

Remember when the elite 4 had like 5/6 high levelled Pokemon and in X/Y you bring your team of barely-trained pokemon and demolish them only using a potion

I thought the Groudon/Kyogre fight took part in the sea? 
Also, this is the first game with version exclusive legendaries. Do we know if Kyogre will be available in OR, etc.?


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> I thought the Groudon/Kyogre fight took part in the sea?


They awaken in the Seafloor Cavern, then you head to Sootopolis to fight them in the Cave of Origin.



RhinoK said:


> Also, this is the first game with version exclusive legendaries. Do we know if Kyogre will be available in OR, etc.?


It'd be a weird move to suddenly change something like this. HG/SS still had version exclusives, in the form of Kyogre in HG and Groudon in SS, as well as Latias in HG and Latios in SS.
The most that I could see happening is both Groudon and Kyogre appearing and duking it out in Sootopolis, then when Rayquaza calms them down the one exclusive to your game goes into the Cave of Origin while the other one goes dormant again.


----------



## RhinoK

Reindeer said:


> They awaken in the Seafloor Cavern, then you head to Sootopolis to fight them in the Cave of Origin.
> 
> 
> It'd be a weird move to suddenly change something like this. HG/SS still had version exclusives, in the form of Kyogre in HG and Groudon in SS, as well as Latias in HG and Latios in SS.
> The most that I could see happening is both Groudon and Kyogre appearing and duking it out in Sootopolis, then when Rayquaza calms them down the one exclusive to your game goes into the Cave of Origin while the other one goes dormant again.


I didn't play R/S, but I played Emerald. Thanks for clarifying. 
I think that may be the case, we don't see them 'devolving' (?) in the ocean where they're originally fought. G/S/C was merged in a way with the Suicine storyline so maybe. 
Oh and to clarify, I meant G/S didn't have version exclusive legenderaries, nor did R/B/Y  But I'd be interested to see if they include any non-gen3 legendaries, they added a lot in HGSS


----------



## TheWonky

I feel as if the Pikachu tail may be in the Safari Zone as part of the Pokeblock feeder but now you just play a pokeblock in the grass as opposed to the feeder.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Shortly before approaching the town of the first Gym Leader, the protagonist first encounters the Team Magma/Aqua in the Petalburg Woods, where he or she rescues a worker from Devon (a company that manufactures Pok?balls) and recovers Devon merchandise.[21] Upon arriving in Fallarbor Town (after defeating the third Gym Leader), the protagonist discovers that Professor Cozmo, an astronomer, has been kidnapped by Magma/Aqua. The protagonist traces them to a cave, Meteor Falls, but is too late to stop them from escaping to Mt. Chimney with a meteorite. The protagonist follows Magma/Aqua to Mt. Chimney where they are preparing to use the meteorite to alter the climate of the region. The protagonist defeats the Team's leader, however, and returns the meteorite to Professor Cozmo.[22] Shortly after the protagonist defeats the fifth Gym Leader (the protagonist's father, the first time such a character appears), Magma/Aqua again attempts to change the region's climate by stealing a Castform, a Pok?mon with the ability to change the weather, from the Weather Institute.[23] After the protagonist defeats the sixth Gym Leader, Magma/Aqua steals an orb with the ability to control a legendary Pok?mon (Groudon in Ruby, Kyogre in Sapphire). Magma/Aqua then steals a submarine from Captain Stern in Slateport City; the protagonist, however, infiltrates the team's hideout, but fails to prevent the submarine from being used. Magma/Aqua, then travel with the orb to the Seafloor Cavern, where Groudon or Kyogre resides; the team then uses the orb to awaken the legendary Pok?mon, but they have chosen the wrong one and have instead enraged the Pok?mon instead of putting it under their thrall. Once awakened, the Pok?mon travels to the Cave of Origin and causes a region-wide drought (Ruby) or severe rainstorms (Sapphire). When the protagonist defeats (or captures) the Pok?mon, the region's weather returns to normal.[24]




I read the first sentence and thought, eh, better not. 
Nice try though :-]


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> I didn't play R/S, but I played Emerald. Thanks for clarifying.
> I think that may be the case, we don't see them 'devolving' (?) in the ocean where they're originally fought. G/S/C was merged in a way with the Suicine storyline so maybe.


They were never fought in the ocean, you fought them in the Cave of Origin. In Emerald it was changed to the Marine Cave and Terra Cave, extra areas that eventually led to Groudon/Kyogre in their dormant states, with the room being exactly like the Seafloor Cavern in their respective versions.

All that happens in the ocean is that Groudon/Kyogre pops out of the Seafloor Cavern where you just fought the Team Magma or Aqua Leader, activate their ability, then make their way to Sootopolis. In R/S there was no clash like in Emerald, so they just made their way straight into the Cave of Origin where you could fight them.

Note that in the trailer, the only person shown present is the PC. I think that it's safe to assume that the events are pretty much the same until you get to the Cave of Origin, where they suddenly manage to go Primal.


Anyway, *RIP TRAINER CUSTOMIZATION*


----------



## oath2order

Reindeer said:


> Anyway, *RIP TRAINER CUSTOMIZATION*



Confirmed not to be in it?


----------



## Reindeer

oath2order said:


> Confirmed not to be in it?


I think it'd be safe to assume at this point. To reiterate what I've said before in the thread, the Secret Base characters are all random trainer models, yet they are also trainers you've met. That would mean we're going back to the way it was before, where you pick your trainer class and that'll be how you show up in other peoples' games.
Apart from that, Super Contests seem to be the only way to get a new costume, and even then it's exclusive to that. We're only about two months away from release, so we would've seen something regarding customization by now, since it wouldn't be a big reveal anymore.

And if you want to get really sad about it? Take a look at the updated Hoenn map. You see Pokemon Centers and Pokemon Marts. There are no clothing stores at all.

*R I P*​


----------



## BerryPop

Reindeer said:


> I think it'd be safe to assume at this point. To reiterate what I've said before in the thread, the Secret Base characters are all random trainer models, yet they are also trainers you've met. That would mean we're going back to the way it was before, where you pick your trainer class and that'll be how you show up in other peoples' games.
> Apart from that, Super Contests seem to be the only way to get a new costume, and even then it's exclusive to that. We're only about two months away from release, so we would've seen something regarding customization by now, since it wouldn't be a big reveal anymore.
> 
> And if you want to get really sad about it? Take a look at the updated Hoenn map. You see Pokemon Centers and Pokemon Marts. There are no clothing stores at all.
> 
> *R I P*​



But the pokemon marts were inside the pokemon center in kalos an unova, did they change it again?


----------



## Reindeer

BerryPop said:


> But the pokemon marts were inside the pokemon center in kalos an unova, did they change it again?


Yes, because PokeMarts were outside Pokemon Centers in G3. I imagine they'll do the Center/Mart split with the G4 remakes as well, as they didn't go into the same building until B/W.


----------



## Cress

I still think that there'll be trainer customization. During the battle preview, you can see the other trainer customized. I don't think that they'll just show default clothes for everyone, and it would be very noticeable on X and Y.


----------



## Gregriii

PuffleKirby21 said:


> This was posted on Japan's Pok?mon YouTube page. Typical strange Japanese stuff.



WTF


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I still think that there'll be trainer customization. During the battle preview, you can see the other trainer customized. I don't think that they'll just show default clothes for everyone, and it would be very noticeable on X and Y.


Battle preview? Could you specify which video you mean and around which time I should look?

As for it being weird in X/Y, I assume that you mean the PSS and related icons, since I don't believe that online battles have the other person's character showing up. Even then, it's not a problem, since even in X/Y you can choose for your icon to be any trainer class.


----------



## Stevey Queen

After the disappointing male trainer customization in x/y, I don't really care if they bring it back of not 

But it would be kinda dumb for them not to.


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> Battle preview? Could you specify which video you mean and around which time I should look?
> 
> As for it being weird in X/Y, I assume that you mean the PSS and related icons, since I don't believe that online battles have the other person's character showing up. Even then, it's not a problem, since even in X/Y you can choose for your icon to be any trainer class.



It isn't in any video, I wqas just talking about the battle preview in X and Y. I guess you could say the PSS icons are changeable, but I was trying to talk about the camera looking at the opponent before the battle starts. Just seeing a lot of default outfits would just be pretty strange.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It isn't in any video, I wqas just talking about the battle preview in X and Y. I guess you could say the PSS icons are changeable, but I was trying to talk about the camera looking at the opponent before the battle starts. Just seeing a lot of default outfits would just be pretty strange.


But what if it'd just show you an Ace Trainer? Would it still be weird?
That's how it in G4 and G5. I don't remember if that's how it worked in G3, but I wouldn't be surprised if they kept customization exclusive to X/Y (for now).


----------



## Trent the Paladin

> Anyway, *RIP TRAINER CUSTOMIZATION*


Good riddance, crap feature with crap options.


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> But what if it'd just show you an Ace Trainer? Would it still be weird?
> That's how it in G4 and G5. I don't remember if that's how it worked in G3, but I wouldn't be surprised if they kept customization exclusive to X/Y (for now).



It would be weird to see an Ace trainer. The only characters to have 3D models in battle are your character, your friends, Sycamore, and Lysandre. Ace trainers and all other types of trainers are only 2D. I don't think Gamefreak will go through the work of making 3D models of the characters instead of just bringing back customization.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It would be weird to see an Ace trainer. The only characters to have 3D models in battle are your character, your friends, Sycamore, and Lysandre. Ace trainers and all other types of trainers are only 2D. I don't think Gamefreak will go through the work of making 3D models of the characters instead of just bringing back customization.


I suppose so, but wouldn't they have to update X/Y in order to include the OR/AS character models?


----------



## Cress

Reindeer said:


> I suppose so, but wouldn't they have to update X/Y in order to include the OR/AS character models?



It's probably hidden away in the game, along with Audinite and the other new Mega Stones.


----------



## Reindeer

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's probably hidden away in the game, along with Audinite and the other new Mega Stones.


If Audinite were hidden in X/Y, it would have been found already. Don't forget that everything was revealed soon after X/Y's release, including the Lati@site. No other Mega Stones were in the data, meaning that if the new Mega Evolutions were to fully appear in X/Y, it'd have to be updated. Or they could just do it like Deoxys in 3rd Gen, as well as Shaymin and Giratina in D/P, where you just see the normal sprite but their stat and ability changes are still applied.


----------



## Cress

It probably will be through an update then.


----------



## LambdaDelta

yeah, we're definitely getting a patch

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Good riddance, crap feature with crap options.



someone didn't female master gender


----------



## laineybop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It probably will be through an update then.



My hubby keeps up with stuff like this, would almost swear he told me he read something about X&Y being patched for this when the new games release. I'd have to ask him to be 100% sure...


----------



## LambdaDelta

they'll have to patch

you don't even have to keep up with news much to know this

none of the recently revealed megas and such are in X/Y's coding, so unless they're just gonna have the games be heavily incompatible with OR/AS (hint: they won't) a patch will be required and thus done


----------



## heichou

when i heard altaria was getting a mega i burst into tears
altaria has ALWAYS been my favourite since RSE and im so happy thank you gamefreak


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

heichou said:


> when i heard altaria was getting a mega i burst into tears
> altaria has ALWAYS been my favourite since RSE and im so happy thank you gamefreak


Altaria WAS and IS always on my team. Whether its competitive (still learning!) or casual, I love using Altaria. Also, ITS A BIRD FOR PETE'S SAKE!!


----------



## Reindeer

LambdaDelta said:


> they'll have to patch
> 
> you don't even have to keep up with news much to know this
> 
> none of the recently revealed megas and such are in X/Y's coding, so unless they're just gonna have the games be heavily incompatible with OR/AS (hint: they won't) a patch will be required and thus done


Platinum wasn't incompatible with Diamond and Pearl. Again, the stat changes are there, it's just that it uses the regular Pokemon form. I'd like to see them update X/Y for this as well but don't say it'll be incompatible when they've done this before.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Reindeer said:


> Platinum wasn't incompatible with Diamond and Pearl. Again, the stat changes are there, it's just that it uses the regular Pokemon form. I'd like to see them update X/Y for this as well but don't say it'll be incompatible when they've done this before.



wasn't platinum only a small handful of changes though?

plus its methods were pretty different


like how do you allow or show a megavolution if there's no coding to say "hey this thing can megavolve" on the opposite side?

there's far too much new this time to get by with no patch and have the games communicate properly with one another unless you just disallow using the new megas, which would just be a really poor move when the option to patch is now readily available


----------



## 727

i'm so excited because have pre-ordered pokemon omega ruby and the strategy guide.man i can't wait for november.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

LambdaDelta said:


> wasn't platinum only a small handful of changes though?


What exactly were the changes from DP to Platinum? I can't seem to remember anything aside from things like improving the overall speed/flow of the game. 

Didn't people find the Lati@site in XY though?
I'm pretty sure they'll have a patch for XY, I'll be really sad if they didn't.

Argh I really want to preorder these games so bad (Emerald's my fav game) but I'm gonna be at an airport the day they're released. And then I'm gonna be out of the country for a week long vacation XD I mean, I'm still looking forward to the vacation but I need these games so bad omg. I don't know if I can wait an extra week to play them


----------



## LambdaDelta

origin giratina for one


also yeah, but those were the only megas X/Y had that got leaked and aren't officially obtainable yet iirc

not entirely sure why they were the only things coded though, aside from the possible obvious answer that all the other new megas were still on the drawing board


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

LambdaDelta said:


> origin giratina for one
> 
> also yeah, but those were the only megas X/Y had that got leaked and aren't officially obtainable yet iirc
> 
> not entirely sure why they were the only things coded though, aside from the possible obvious answer that all the other new megas were still on the drawing board


Can't believe I forgot about Giratina... Wow I just recently played through Platinum too. Well, more like back in May but whatever

Maybe haha. I'm not sure how far in advance GF plans these things, but I think that they should have had at least some done while programming X and Y. Or at least maybe had an idea?? I think that X and Y were probably in development for a while (based off that whole deal about Sakurai choosing Greninja for Smash way early), so they might've had time to think of some Hoenn megas. But then again, they probably weren't thinking too much about Hoenn megas while making XY haha. But with all those RSE nods/"hints" in the Gen V games, I kinda have to wonder...

Maybe they didn't program them so hackers couldn't leak them and be all like "HOENN CONFIRMED!!1!" the day XY came out? Hahaha just kidding  Still doesn't explain Lati@s though :/


----------



## Cress

LambdaDelta said:


> origin giratina for one
> 
> 
> also yeah, but those were the only megas X/Y had that got leaked and aren't officially obtainable yet iirc
> 
> not entirely sure why they were the only things coded though, aside from the possible obvious answer that all the other new megas were still on the drawing board



Rotom's other forms were added. (Mow, heat, wash, etc.)


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Rotom's other forms were added. (Mow, heat, wash, etc.)


Ah ok. I guess not knowing this stuff is what I get for joining the fandom at gen V... I should've played FireRed like all my other classmates did when I was in first grade ugh


----------



## Cress

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Ah ok. I guess not knowing this stuff is what I get for joining the fandom at gen V... I should've played FireRed like all my other classmates did when I was in first grade ugh



I've never played Platinum and I've barely seen any footage of people playing it other than the Distortion World. I just know this stuff somehow. :/


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I've never played Platinum and I've barely seen any footage of people playing it other than the Distortion World. I just know this stuff somehow. :/


From Bulbapedia? XD I got a lotta info from there back in 2011. I spent my summer that year browsing through nearly every page haha

Unfortunately, I know Sinnoh the least because it was "that one region" that I told myself I was never gonna play since it didn't look that interesting. But the more I didn't have it, the more I wanted to play it, especially when I had played a game from every region except Sinnoh ugh 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

But I'm kinda getting off topic now so... Did anybody else notice that Brendan is wearing a mask during the underwater part of the new Japanese trailer? It's about 41 seconds in. But he isn't wearing the go-goggles in the next shot, when he's in the desert


----------



## Jake

MoonlightAbsol said:


> But I'm kinda getting off topic now so... Did anybody else notice that Brendan is wearing a mask during the underwater part of the new Japanese trailer? It's about 41 seconds in. But he isn't wearing the go-goggles in the next shot, when he's in the desert


I noticed the diving mask, but not the loss of go-goggles (though thats because he didnt have them on and i totally forgot about them, if he had them on i'd have noticed) - kind of a shame though. If the go-goggles do return (and im assuming they do), it would have been a cool aesthetic change for him to wear them in the desert

im more interested in the diving thing though. i like how they made it a wailmer as a throwback to RSE, i'm assuming wailmer is the XY equivalent of Lapras. only thing im annoyed about is diving returning, not that it wasn't expected to not be in the game, but with dive, that means there's potentially 3 water related HM's, i'm just hoping their either make waterfall a TM or remove it from the game entirely, but there was that waterfall in meteor falls shown in the trailer so i doubt it. *welcomes pelliper as HM slave*


----------



## LambdaDelta

I still can't wait for a new generation of children to have to solve BRAILLE PUZZLES to gain access to the legendary ****mon trio


----------



## Jake

LambdaDelta said:


> I still can't wait for a new generation of children to have to solve BRAILLE PUZZLES to gain access to the legendary ****mon trio



the internet is a lot bigger and accessible now that it was back then, i dont think it'll be much of an issue tbh... they will never know the hassle we had to go through to figure it out rip


----------



## oath2order

hassle hahaha i had a guide book


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jake. said:


> the internet is a lot bigger and accessible now that it was back then, i dont think it'll be much of an issue tbh... they will never know the hassle we had to go through to figure it out rip



but they'll still have to learn what this is they're looking at

plus lets face it, if you don't either decode the **** or just cheat and look it up the puzzle is basically impossible to solve through blind luck


plus I'm sure there's still a fair number of parents that won't let their children on the internet much, if at all, so while the issue is reduced it certainly isn't eliminated


----------



## puppy

oath2order said:


> hassle hahaha i had a guide book



same. i even memorized a lot of the braille because i used it so much. ive forgotten all of it now though


----------



## Stevey Queen

I always wondered how people were suppose to figure that out in the first place. Like with no guide book or internet what are you suppose to do


----------



## Reindeer

LoveMcQueen said:


> I always wondered how people were suppose to figure that out in the first place. Like with no guide book or internet what are you suppose to do


Look in the instruction manual that came with the game. It had the braille alphabet listed in there.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Reindeer said:


> Look in the instruction manual that came with the game. It had the braille alphabet listed in there.



I looked through that thing all the time D: I don't remember that


----------



## Trent the Paladin

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, we're definitely getting a patch
> 
> someone didn't female master gender


Mostly likely X/Y will get patched if they're smart. If not, what is Nintendo and Game Freak doing?

The females had better options yes. 



MoonlightAbsol said:


> What exactly were the changes from DP to Platinum? I can't seem to remember anything aside from things like improving the overall speed/flow of the game.
> 
> Didn't people find the Lati@site in XY though?
> I'm pretty sure they'll have a patch for XY, I'll be really sad if they didn't.
> 
> Argh I really want to preorder these games so bad (Emerald's my fav game) but I'm gonna be at an airport the day they're released. And then I'm gonna be out of the country for a week long vacation XD I mean, I'm still looking forward to the vacation but I need these games so bad omg. I don't know if I can wait an extra week to play them


Go to a midnight release! 



oath2order said:


> hassle hahaha i had a guide book



My guidebook made me work for that crap still I was pissed.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Tom said:


> Go to a midnight release!


Haha I would but my flight's a red-eye and leaves I think at 1 AM PST on the 21... No time for GameStop for me XD


----------



## Jinglefruit

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Haha I would but my flight's a red-eye and leaves I think at 1 AM PST on the 21... No time for GameStop XD



The airport will probably have somewhere that sells games, so hope they do and it's open 24/7? Probably a long shot but it could happen.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Jinglefruit said:


> The airport will probably have somewhere that sells games, so hope they do and it's open 24/7? Probably a long shot but it could happen.


...I don't think LAX has a game store unfortunately haha. My only hope is that the GameStop near Miami airport will be open before 9 or 10 so I can get it before the connecting flight. My dad said I won't be able to make it in time but they already changed the time of the flight from LA twice, so you never know~ 
---------------------------------------------

As for Brendan wearing a mask that I mentioned earlier, couldn't they just reskin it for the go-goggles? I think it's really weird how he isn't wearing them in the desert :/ But then again, you didn't need goggles to explore the desert in Unova so idk


----------



## Guero101

Oh they hype continues. Ahhh the suspense is killing me


----------



## Guero101

Looks like primal Groudon and Kyogre get new moves.


----------



## Ray-ACP

I'm looking forward to the rematches with the gym leaders. I don't know why they toke that out of most pokemon games past.


----------



## Silversea

Yeah not having high level trainers to train off is annoying.


----------



## Cress

Guero101 said:


> Looks like primal Groudon and Kyogre get new moves.



I know they get new abilities, but I'm not sure about moves.


----------



## Zuko

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I know they get new abilities, but I'm not sure about moves.



In the trailer Kyogre and Groudon use moves, they aren't reanimated but new moves which are yet to be named.

Serebi- 'During todays episode of Pok?mon Get☆TV, some new Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire footage was shown. In this footage, it showcased Primal Groudon and Primal Kyogre, and revealed that the moves we've seen them use in previous images are new moves rather than reanimated moves. These moves have not currently been named, but as soon as we get this information, it'll be posted'


----------



## Reindeer

Remnantique said:


> I'm looking forward to the rematches with the gym leaders. I don't know why they toke that out of most pokemon games past.


Same here. I really enjoyed fighting gym leaders again in G4 as well as X/Y, so I'm hoping to refight the OR/AS leaders with powered-up teams.


----------



## Cress

Zuko said:


> In the trailer Kyogre and Groudon use moves, they aren't reanimated but new moves which are yet to be named.
> 
> Serebi- 'During todays episode of Pok?mon Get☆TV, some new Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire footage was shown. In this footage, it showcased Primal Groudon and Primal Kyogre, and revealed that the moves we've seen them use in previous images are new moves rather than reanimated moves. These moves have not currently been named, but as soon as we get this information, it'll be posted'



So they get new moves and abilities. Great!


----------



## CR33P

i don't like how groudon has a fire type added to him


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> i don't like how groudon has a fire type added to him



A Scald or Surf from anything will kill him. Maybe Bubble.


----------



## Imitation

PuffleKirby21 said:


> A Scald or Surf from anything will kill him. Maybe Bubble.



Haha this is so true

maybe even splash could have a chance


----------



## Jawile

Voltz09 said:


> Haha this is so true
> 
> maybe even splash could have a chance



Splash is normal type IIRC 

I hope that Primal Groudon has a shot at least in OU, I mean Talonflame is high up there even though he's 4x weak to rock and not even legendary


----------



## Cress

Jawile said:


> Splash is normal type IIRC
> 
> I hope that Primal Groudon has a shot at least in OU, I mean Talonflame is high up there even though he's 4x weak to rock and not even legendary



Because of Galewings it attacks first when using Brave Bird. That's the only reason.


----------



## Stevey Queen

CR33P said:


> i don't like how groudon has a fire type added to him



I do. But only because fire type is my favorite.

And honestly I use to think groundon was a fire type and team magma was a fire based organization. Clearly I was wrong.

Just like how I was wrong about Brendens hair being white.


----------



## Holla

LoveMcQueen said:


> I do. But only because fire type is my favorite.
> 
> And honestly I use to think groundon was a fire type and team magma was a fire based organization. Clearly I was wrong.
> 
> Just like how I was wrong about Brendens hair being white.



Totally same here. Considering Groudon knew Fire Blast I always thought he was a fire type as a kid. 

Also, I bet almost everyone (including me) thought that Brendan's hair was white. It so did not look like a hat. Oh well we are always wrong somewhere.


----------



## CR33P

wait what...??
his hair isn't white?!?


----------



## Holla

CR33P said:


> wait what...??
> his hair isn't white?!?



Nope, it's a bizarre looking hat thing. Pretty much everyone (including me) thought it was always his hair. XD


----------



## Stevey Queen

I like to pretend it's white. Because he's my favorite trainer and it the hat ruins it for me


----------



## Cress

Bulbapedia says his hair is white.
The official Pok?mon wiki that anyone can edit says it's white, so it must be true.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Well, when ORAS releases everyone will see they clearly gave him brown hair, and the no-longer-a-mystery will be solved forevermore.


----------



## Guero101

Shiny Gengar and DIANCIE events announced for USA

shiny Gengar with gengarite from Oct. 13th - 26th

Diancie Oct. 27th - Nov. 16th. trade Diancie to ORAS to get the Diancite!!!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Guero101 said:


> Shiny Gengar and DIANCIE events announced for USA
> 
> shiny Gengar with gengarite from Oct. 13th - 26th
> 
> Diancie Oct. 27th - Nov. 16th. trade Diancie to ORAS to get the Diancite!!!



I posted this is the Pokemon General thread since these are more relevant to XY since they are XY events...


----------



## Guero101

Colour Bandit said:


> I posted this is the Pokemon General thread since these are more relevant to XY since they are XY events...



oh. ]: my bad


----------



## Colour Bandit

Guero101 said:


> oh. ]: my bad


It doesn't matter too much  I think more people look in this thread now anyway!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Bulbapedia says his hair is white.
> The official Pok?mon wiki that anyone can edit says it's white, so it must be true.



Not official.  But yeah, someone edited it or wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Trundle

Ahhhh I'm so excited. I wish this would come out sooner! I'm getting Omega Ruby for sure. I think I'm gonna either take Torchic or Mudkip.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Ok so this is kinda random, but what do you all think they're going to do with the Game Corner? I feel like they're gonna take it out like they did in HGSS...but I really want the original to stay. Playing the slots and stuff was super fun. Plus, that voltorb flip thing annoyed me so much; I was super terrible at it ugh


----------



## oath2order

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Ok so this is kinda random, but what do you all think they're going to do with the Game Corner? I feel like they're gonna take it out like they did in HGSS...but I really want the original to stay. Playing the slots and stuff was super fun. Plus, that voltorb flip thing annoyed me so much; I was super terrible at it ugh



They need something to put there


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Ok so this is kinda random, but what do you all think they're going to do with the Game Corner? I feel like they're gonna take it out like they did in HGSS...but I really want the original to stay. Playing the slots and stuff was super fun. Plus, that voltorb flip thing annoyed me so much; I was super terrible at it ugh



I swear to god I'll be killin someone if they bring back Voltorb flip. Worst minigame ever.


----------



## Jake

Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 7m

Serebii Update: First image of CoroCoro reveals a serial code to access a trial version of ORAS to come next month http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml

--------------------------------------------------------------------

In The Games Department
Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire- CoroCoro Reveals

The first images from this month's CoroCoro have started to appear. In this image, it confirms that, in next month's issue, due out on October 15th, a special serial code will be given. This Serial Code offers you a trial version of Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire which appears to have you pick between Grovyle, Combusken & Marshtomp. We'll bring more on this as it comes

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Retweeted by Bulbagarden
BulbaNewsNOW ‏@BulbaNewsNOW 1m

Next month's CoroCoro Comic (Oct.15) will contain a serial code for a special ORAS demo, which will let players obtain a new Mega Evolution.

unsure if by "new" they mean new mega in ORAS, or "not yet revealed"


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Jake. said:


> Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 7m
> 
> Serebii Update: First image of CoroCoro reveals a serial code to access a trial version of ORAS to come next month http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In The Games Department
> Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire- CoroCoro Reveals
> 
> The first images from this month's CoroCoro have started to appear. In this image, it confirms that, in next month's issue, due out on October 15th, a special serial code will be given. This Serial Code offers you a trial version of Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire which appears to have you pick between Grovyle, Combusken & Marshtomp. We'll bring more on this as it comes
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Retweeted by Bulbagarden
> BulbaNewsNOW ‏@BulbaNewsNOW 1m
> 
> Next month's CoroCoro Comic (Oct.15) will contain a serial code for a special ORAS demo, which will let players obtain a new Mega Evolution.
> 
> unsure if by "new" they mean new mega in ORAS, or "not yet revealed"


Wow of all the things I was expecting, I was not expecting something along the lines of a playable demo. Especially since we haven't gotten one for a main series pokemon game in a really long time, at least to my knowledge (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). But first sm4sh 3ds gets a demo and now ORAS does? That's neat I guess. 

Dunno what it means about the mega evo thing though. It's kinda unclear about it. Oh well. Guess we'll have to wait a few more days until more stuff is leaked


----------



## Jake

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Wow of all the things I was expecting, I was not expecting something along the lines of a playable demo. Especially since we haven't gotten one for a main series pokemon game in a really long time, at least to my knowledge (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). But first sm4sh 3ds gets a demo and now ORAS does? That's neat I guess.
> 
> Dunno what it means about the mega evo thing though. It's kinda unclear about it. Oh well. Guess we'll have to wait a few more days until more stuff is leaked



ok i read the mid-starters will be holding their respective mega stones, so this is just me speculating, but either the megas will be the starters (in that case the 'new mega' refers to ORAS megas) OR there could be a second blaziken mega, like charizard (in this case, referring to new mega' as "never been revealed")

i'm all for more megas, but i dont like the possibility of blaziken getting a second mega but idk if it does id just rather it not


----------



## Javocado

Anyone want to take a guess and guess what this is?
-I was thinking this is either on the way to an E4 member's room but it looks fiery and none of them specialize in Fire-types, Drake has his Dragons, though.
-I also thought it could be a Team Magma hideout. 
-or even one of the Battle Frontier facilities if it returns?
-Building near Mt. Chimney

I don't know, let me know what you think.
It sure looks pretty.

View attachment 67401


----------



## Jake

Javocado said:


> Anyone want to take a guess and guess what this is?
> -I was thinking this is either on the way to an E4 member's room but it looks fiery and none of them specialize in Fire-types, Drake has his Dragons, though.
> -I also thought it could be a Team Magma hideout.
> -or even one of the Battle Frontier facilities if it returns?
> -Building near Mt. Chimney
> 
> I don't know, let me know what you think.
> It sure looks pretty.
> 
> View attachment 67401



your image is dead but im pre sure i know the one you are talking about, and from everything ive seen, everyone seems to be saying it belongs to the E4. when i first saw it i didnt know what it was but after i saw people speculate it was from the e4 i just went along with that - but now that youve brought up the idea of it being the team magma hideout thats possible, so im not sure what it is not


----------



## Javocado

Fixed Pic:


----------



## Jake

Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 2m

Serebii Update: CoroCoro leaks coming in. Mega Gallade revealed? http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml  pic.twitter.com/Zu8NAxmihj






also confirms wally, so wally will return, and since it seems like he'll have mega gallade, guess wally will have a bigger story line

- - - Post Merge - - -

Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 30s

Serebii Updates: Mega Sharpedo and Mega Camerupt also revealed http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml  pic.twitter.com/Xl0Ohua3bf
Mega Sharpedo has the ability Strong Jaw while Mega Camerupt has Sheer Force
Edit @ 09:49: Mega Camerupts Speed is decreased, but every other stat is increased while all of Sharpedo's stats get an increase









Also not sure here, but it looks like primal groudon/kyroge will keep their regular abilities (or an updated version which makes rain/sun last forever, and not just 5 turns) i mean their abilities couldve been activated before they primal evolve, but the text seems to imply its because of the primal evo so idk - i just translated the groudon text and it basically says "the sunlgiht is very strong" so i assume the kyogre one says the same as rain in english, but we'll find out their abilities soon i gather. yea the text under them says something about their abilities because the japanense とくせい means ability, i cbf to translate bcos there is shine on the page and i cant read it lel. ok yea i was right basically;
Edit @ 09:46: Primal Kyogre has a new ability called Rain of Beginnings and Primal Groudon has a new ability called Land of Endings. They activate what is called Strong Rain and Strong Sunlight respectively. It is not known how different this is to normal


----------



## Colour Bandit

Ahh, I wake up late and I'm greeted with CoroCoro leaks!! Mega Gallade looks a bit plain- I prefer Mega Gardevoir- Mega Camerupt looks cool, I might give it a go since I was planning on using a Camerupt in one of my saves. But OMG, Mega Sharpedo is power! It looks a bit like a Saw Shark with the pointy bits above its mouth. And that ability, I already had trouble with Archie's Sharpedo Crunching all my Pokemon when I was little but now it has an ability which will power up Crunch?! I think child me is trembling in her boots...

I hope we get the demo over in Europe, Australia, USA, etc. I remember they did one for XY but it was only at a games convention, you had to fight Prof. Sycamore at the end and he had a Mega something or other? I hope that it would plain be on the eShop but I could see them putting the serial codes on the Shiny Gengar event or sending them to Club Nintendo members (Didn't they do that with the Tomodachi Life demo?) Either way I want that demo!


----------



## Jake

Groudon's new attack is called Cliff's Blade (in the japanese game)


----------



## Jinglefruit

Mega Camerupt for first corporately designed pokemon ~ with his Magma M on his face.


----------



## Guero101

So will Archie have a mega Sharpedo and Maxie a mega Camerupt... looks like?


----------



## Jake

Jinglefruit said:


> Mega Camerupt for first corporately designed pokemon ~ with his Magma M on his face.


yea i noticed that too, was looking for an A on sharpeedo but no luck
but yeah i love M. camerupt it reminds of of slugma/gastrodon(or shellos) meet caperupt lol



Guero101 said:


> So will Archie have a mega Sharpedo and Maxie a mega Camerupt... looks like?


based on the fact both have mega stones, and they have a sharpeedo and camerupt respectively, and you can see pics of team magma and aqua on their respective pages, yes, they will be getting them


----------



## lazuli

you know... some people have their original Hoenn legendaries in XY. assuming you can trade between XY and ORAS (thinking this because of the Diancie event), some people could end up with multiple of the same legendary. plus, would it say "seems to have traveled across both time and space to reach the Hoenn region from the Hoenn region" ???


----------



## Stevey Queen

I thought Mega Camerupt looked like a slug at first until I saw it's stumpy legs.

And yay Wallys back!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Something that I hope they fix in this game is the final battle with May/Brenden. They fought you in Lilycove and they didn't even have their starter Pokemon fully evolved. And you never got to battle them again. I hope they include daily battles with Brenden/May and Wally in the post game. And gym leaders too.


----------



## RhinoK

Holy crap Wally. I suppose it's only fair that Gallade got a mega since Gardevoir did. Will Slowking get a mega following this logic? (Then again, the aim is to get every pokemon a mega evolution)

Sharpedo and Camerupt... given the official artworks of Maxie and Archie it's not a surprise. Gallade's a big surprise though and I like Wally's new design. I've been depriving myself of Pokemon for this game and I can't wait til get it in three months. I'm personally leaning towards OR.


----------



## Reindeer

RhinoK said:


> Holy crap Wally. I suppose it's only fair that Gallade got a mega since Gardevoir did. Will Slowking get a mega following this logic? (Then again, the aim is to get every pokemon a mega evolution)


i seriously cant wait for mega stunfisk


I love the look of Mega Camerupt. It's adorable.
Sharpedo looks awesome, and Gallade... doesn't change that much. It's kinda like Sableye in that aspect.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

cosmonaut said:


> you know... some people have their original Hoenn legendaries in XY. assuming you can trade between XY and ORAS (thinking this because of the Diancie event), some people could end up with multiple of the same legendary. plus, would it say "seems to have traveled across both time and space to reach the Hoenn region from the Hoenn region" ???


...I've been wondering that too XD

Wally's looking pretty snazzy in his updated artwork; I'm glad he's back. I always thought that he was a little underrated, although that might be coming from the side of me that reads PokeSpe haha. But yeah, as someone said above, they really need to fix the last battle against Brendan/May. It never felt...complete. 

I'm excited to be getting megas for Sharpedo and Camerupt too, although to be perfectly honest they didn't surprise me much because I feel a lot of us expected them from the beginning, especially after examining Maxie's and Archie's artwork.


----------



## Javocado

*MEGA GALLADE YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Jawile

Don't really like Mega Camerupt, but I'm sure I'll warm up to it like I did with Mega Audino


----------



## Zuko

Javocado said:


> *MEGA GALLADE YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*



Exactly how I feel right now.


----------



## Javocado

Jawile said:


> Don't really like Mega Camerupt, but I'm sure I'll warm up to it like I did with Mega Audino



Well of course you'll warm up to him, he is a Fire-type after all.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Zuko said:


> Exactly how I feel right now.


Me too  Would've been REALLY weird if only Gardevoir had a mega and not Gallade.

Aaah I'm just so happy Wally's back and now he gets to mega evolve his Gallade ^.^


----------



## violetneko

Javocado said:


> *MEGA GALLADE YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*



Gallade's been my fave for a long time; I'm so glad!


----------



## Cress

Still waiting for Mega Milotic...


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Still waiting for Mega Milotic...


I second this. Waiting for mega Flygon too!! Maybe Ludicolo? 

Haha idk but if both Flygon and Ludicolo got mega evolutions, then all the pokemon on my original Hoenn team could mega evolve


----------



## BerryPop

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Still waiting for Mega Milotic...



YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## brownboy102

Im dying.

I ANT THE GAME SOOO BAD AHHEHAHHEAH WHY MUST THIS HAPPEN TO MEEEE


----------



## Cress

MoonlightAbsol said:


> I second this. Waiting for mega Flygon too!! Maybe Ludicolo?
> 
> Haha idk but if both Flygon and Ludicolo got mega evolutions, then all the pokemon on my original Hoenn team could mega evolve



I've been wanting to use Ludicolo. If he gets a mega,I'll definitely use him.
If Mega Milotic gets Sp. Defense as the highest boosted stat, it will be one of the best Special walls. A Thunder from Kyogre only takes away about half of my Milotic's HP, and that's before it eats its Maranga Berry!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I do wonder how many other Megas Game Freak has left, we're about even with X/Y in terms of Megas aren't we?


----------



## lazuli

somebody on tumblr pointed out that mega camerupt looks like a roomba. nyoom nyoom.


----------



## Guero101

cosmonaut said:


> somebody on tumblr pointed out that mega camerupt looks like a roomba. nyoom nyoom.



Bahahaha nice! It does look like a roomba


----------



## Jake

RhinoK said:


> Holy crap Wally. I suppose it's only fair that Gallade got a mega since Gardevoir did. Will Slowking get a mega following this logic? (Then again, the aim is to get every pokemon a mega evolution)


By following that logic, slowking would most likely get a mega in the next main series pokemon games,and not ORAS



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Still waiting for Mega Milotic...


Eh... I wanted mega Milotic, still do. Butt heyve made it pretty clear that Altaria/mega Altaria is the new contest mascot, and not so much milotic. I feel if milotic was to get a mega they would have revealed it along side Altaria... Idk I still want mega miloti , but I don't think it's gonna happm this game... Also there's say too many hoenn megas now,mid prefer we get given some more 4th and 5th gen megas



Tom said:


> I do wonder how many other Megas Game Freak has left, we're about even with X/Y in terms of Megas aren't we?


Including lati@s in XY, ORAS has half the amount of megas XY had (XY having 30, ORAS having 15), I definitely expect more megas to come, especially since they kept some hidden in XY until the game was releaseda nd didn't announce them before hand


----------



## Cress

cosmonaut said:


> somebody on tumblr pointed out that mega camerupt looks like a roomba. nyoom nyoom.



I honestly think it looks like a Camerupt with a blanket on its back. o_o


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

cosmonaut said:


> somebody on tumblr pointed out that mega camerupt looks like a roomba. nyoom nyoom.


Hahaha! That's pretty funny


----------



## Trent the Paladin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I honestly think it looks like a Camerupt with a blanket on its back. o_o



I thought it had no feet until people pointed it out honestly.


----------



## oath2order

Personally I can't wait for the MEGA BIBAREL


----------



## Javocado

Mega Milotic
Mega Cacturne
Mega Flygon
Mega Wailord
Mega Tropius
Mega Claydol
Mega Zangoose
Mega Seviper
Mega Glailie
Mega Chimecho

COME TO DADDY ( ? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Cress

Javocado said:


> Mega Milotic
> Mega Cacturne
> Mega Flygon
> Mega Wailord
> Mega Tropius
> Mega Claydol
> Mega Zangoose
> Mega Seviper
> Mega Glailie
> Mega Chimecho
> 
> COME TO DADDY ( ? ͜ʖ ͡?)



I'd like Megas of most of these.
Also maybe Mega Lunatone and Solrock?


----------



## Jake

Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 10m

Serebii Update: More of CoroCoro has come. Kyogre's new move and hints about Rayquaza. Details @ http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml

- - - Post Merge - - -

In The Games Department
Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire- CoroCoro Reveals

The next batch of CoroCoro information has been posted to Japanese forums and this batch showcases more information about the upcoming game Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire. This continues on from yesterday's information and reveals Primal Kyogre's new move, Origin Wave. Rayquaza is also said to hold a secret to Mega Evolution. It also states about the demo version of the game. You will see a Mega Evolution for the first time in this demo, and you can then transfer it, as well as items you collect, over to the main games when they are released. It is also hinted that, if you play the demo every day, something special will happen














okay with this new info i tihnk the demo will get localized or w/e the correct term for it. it seems like the demo actually has something to do with the main game (in this case you get items), which could possibly be exclusives to the demo. plus the 'if you play it every day something special might happen' kinda reinforces its somewhat important, so i think we'll get it. It will be a huge waste/disappointment if this is Japan only.
Anyway, based on previous trends, the Pokemon YT channel usually officially reveals coro coro information a few days after it gets posted, so if we are going to get the demo, I expect them to announce it in the next video

- - - Post Merge - - -

Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 2m

Serebii Updates: Mega Gallade details: Psychic/Fighting-type with the ability Inner Focus http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Yayy, Rayquaza! Wonder what the whole thing about mega evolution and him is. Maybe it has a primal form too? 

We better get this demo; I want whatever that exclusive thingy is. And every day until November!? That might be more annoying than playing ACNL everyday, especially because we have no clue what is in the demo story/progress wise


----------



## Jake

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yayy, Rayquaza! Wonder what the whole thing about mega evolution and him is. Maybe it has a primal form too?
> 
> We better get this demo; I want whatever that exclusive thingy is. And every day until November!? That's might be more than playing ACNL everyday, especially because we have no clue what is in the demo story/progress wise



well the demo doesnt come out until next months issue in japan, which will be like oct 13, and the game comes out nov 21 there, so thats only about... 5ish weeks??
so youre only gonna need to play it for about a month for each day, its really not that bad


----------



## Cress

Just wondering, but does anybody else notice that Mega Gallade has a cape? That's probably the biggest change.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Jake. said:


> well the demo doesnt come out until next months issue in japan, which will be like oct 13, and the game comes out nov 21 there, so thats only about... 5ish weeks??
> so youre only gonna need to play it for about a month for each day, its really not that bad


Yeah I know, I just don't want to finish whatever story is in the demo on the first day and then have nothing to do on it the rest of the days. It won't be very fun to just load the file after you "complete" everything; I'm getting the idea that only certain items will be released at certain times though, so yeah, it won't be that bad

But heyy I'm kinda glad because I most likely won't be able to get ORAS until a week after they're released, so at least I'll have something to do

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ughh I feel really embarrassed how you quoted my post before I edited it ugh. I'm doing this from my phone so I'm typing really badly

(Sorry if this double posts)


----------



## Jake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just wondering, but does anybody else notice that Mega Gallade has a cape? That's probably the biggest change.



i wouddnt really call it a cape but regardless, its not the biggest change. its scythes or w/e gained ****, the red chest thing shrunk and the crest got improved



MoonlightAbsol said:


> Yeah I know, I just don't want to finish whatever story is in the demo on the first day and then have nothing to do on it the rest of the days. It won't be very fun to just load the file after you "complete" everything; I'm getting the idea that only certain items will be released at certain times though, so yeah, it won't be that bad
> 
> But heyy I'm kinda glad because I most likely won't be able to get ORAS until a week after they're released, so at least I'll have something to do
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ughh I feel really embarrassed how you quoted my post before I edited it ugh. I'm doing this from my phone so I'm typing really badly
> 
> (Sorry if this double posts)


o ye me too i am worried theres gonna be nothing to do after like a week and then i'll literally just be playing for like 10 seconds each day LOL


----------



## Stevey Queen

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just wondering, but does anybody else notice that Mega Gallade has a cape? That's probably the biggest change.



Didn't even notice that. Very cool xD

Pointless comments to Jakes scans
 -one of the Team Aqua members has a heart over his head.
 - there's a screenshot of a double battle with a team aqua guy AND a team magma guy. Very exciting but might be demo exclusive.
 - since Kyogre and Groudon primal evolve do you think they will get Mega evolutions too? Idk I don't really understand the primal thing


----------



## Jake

LoveMcQueen said:


> Didn't even notice that. Very cool 3Ds
> 
> Pointless comments to Jakes scans
> -one of the Team Aqua members has a heart over his head.
> - there's a screenshot of a double battle with a team aqua guy AND a team magma guy. Very exciting but might be demo exclusive.
> - since Kyogre and Groudon primal evolve do you think they will get Mega evolutions too? Idk I don't really understand the primal thing


- didnt notice the team aqua member thing, thats kinda funny
- the double battle is in the last scan, which only shows the demo - so im assuming it will be demo only (maybe the demo is kinda like emerald SL idk??)
- they probably wont get mega evos. primal reversion is basically a "devolution" where they evolve back to their previous form. Before they created land and sea they were much stronger, but then they used their power to create the land and sea, and lost a lot of their power because of it. so the primal reversion basically is "mega evolving" but its just a different type, where instead of "evolving" into something more powerful, then "devolve" into their previous form before they created land and sea where they have much more power. at least that's what I've gathered from it. does that help clear it up or nahh??


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

LoveMcQueen said:


> Didn't even notice that. Very cool xD
> 
> Pointless comments to Jakes scans
> -one of the Team Aqua members has a heart over his head.
> - there's a screenshot of a double battle with a team aqua guy AND a team magma guy. Very exciting but might be demo exclusive.
> - since Kyogre and Groudon primal evolve do you think they will get Mega evolutions too? Idk I don't really understand the primal thing


They're not just any Aqua and Magma guys, they're Matt and Tabitha!  Makes me wonder why we would fight _admins_ if it's just for the demo


----------



## Jake

MoonlightAbsol said:


> They're not just any Aqua and Magma guys, they're Matt and Tabitha!  Makes me wonder why we would fight _admins_ if it's just for the demo



thats why i speculated maybe the demo was like emeralds storyline??
i dont really remember much of the SL's from RSE but basically from what i remember, ruby had you pitted against team magma who wanted to awaken groudon to expnd the land or w/e and team aqua helped you stop them. sappphire was the reverse but aqua awakening kyogre with magma helping you

and then emerald i _think_ (ok honestly i dont remember so im just making this up LOL) had both team aqua and magma wanting to expand the sea/land respectively, and you had no team helping you. so maybe the demo has the emerald SL where they both wanna awaken whoever instead of one wanting to awaken one and the other team helping you, hence the double battle?

or the demo could be totally irrelevant to the canon SL who knows. but i doubt they'd make two separate demos (as in one for OR and another for AS) so they wouldve just made one and then put the evil teams together so you battle them both instead of them making two separate ones

idk i kinda dont know how to explain what im trying to say but TL;DR there will probably be one overall ORAS demo, and not one for OR and another for AS so they just put them together since there is one demo saving them making two separate demos, because that makes the most sense?


----------



## Greninja

Mega Gallade Yes!!!!


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Yeah, maybe. And yeah, you were more or less correct about emerald; you really had nobody helping you because you were fighting both of the teams at the same time. I'll be really happy if the demo's storyline is somewhat like E's because it's my favorite out of the three ^.^


----------



## Colour Bandit

Serebii said:
			
		

> A new poromotion has been announced for Europe. If you register a Nintendo 3DS and a copy of Smash Bros for Nintendo 3DS, Pok?mon Omega Ruby or Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire onto the European Club Nintendo site from today (for the 3DS) or game launch for each game until January 12th, then you will be given a choice of receiving a free download code for several titles including Pok?mon Art Academy as well as various other Nintendo games.


This looks like quite a nice offer, I'm not sure if you have to register Smash Bros and ORAS or whether you can have any one of them. It is nice that they are doing this offer now instead of months after early adopters of SB or ORAS have already registered their games. Luckily for me I just checked and I never registered either my 3DS or my XL, so I'm gonna go do that and I'll update with the free games when I find out what they are!


----------



## Jake

Colour Bandit said:


> This looks like quite a nice offer, I'm not sure if you have to register Smash Bros and ORAS or whether you can have any one of them. It is nice that they are doing this offer now instead of months after early adopters of SB or ORAS have already registered their games. Luckily for me I just checked and I never registered either my 3DS or my XL, so I'm gonna go do that and I'll update with the free games when I find out what they are!



the free games are MH3U, TLOZ:ALBW, yoshis island, kirby 3ds w/e its called, mario golf, mario party and pokemon art academy

(and from what i've read you just need to register one of SSB4/OR/AS + a 2/3DS(XL))


----------



## Colour Bandit

Jake. said:


> the free games are MH3U, TLOZ:ALBW, yoshis island, kirby 3ds w/e its called, mario golf, mario party and pokemon art academy
> 
> (and from what i've read you just need to register one of SSB4/OR/AS + a 2/3DS(XL))


Thank you! Most of those games are ones I already own... Might as well get a free game though.


----------



## brownboy102

Mega....Altaria?

MEGA...ALTARIA?!

_*MEGA ALTARIA!!!!!*_


----------



## Jawile

Sparro said:


> Mega....Altaria?
> 
> MEGA...ALTARIA?!
> 
> _*MEGA ALTARIA!!!!!*_



ya m8 that was last month


----------



## Colour Bandit

Serebii said:
			
		

> The Pok?mon Company has uploaded a new trailer which showcases all of the new information and Mega Evolutions from the past week. Primal Kyogre's ability is Primordial Sea and it blocks Fire-type moves and changing the weather. Its move is Origin Pulse. Primal Groudon's ability is Desolate Land and it blocks Water-type moves and changing the weather. It's move is Precipice Blades.
> The demo version has also been confirmed the west


So the video shows of P.Groudon's and P.Kyogre's abilities (Primal Groudon is beast with that abvility <3 ) and the Megas shown off in CoroCoro are shown. Apparently according to Serebii we are getting the Demos outside of Japan but they don't have any details so I'm gonna hunt them down.

EDIT:
Details on the ORAS microsite



			
				ORAS microsite said:
			
		

> Start your next Hoenn region adventure early with a special demo version of Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire. This demo features gameplay that you won’t experience anywhere else. During the course of this adventure, you’ll be surprised to encounter familiar Pok?mon that can now Mega Evolve! What’s more, you can bring this Pok?mon into your full Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire game. You can even bring over the reward items that you obtained during your Special Demo Version adventure. Stay tuned for details on how to bring the Pok?mon and items into your full game.
> 
> You can play the Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire Special Demo Version as many times as you like. Look for special scenarios that occur if you play every day.
> 
> Stay tuned for details on how to get a code that will enable you to download the Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire Special Demo Version from Nintendo eShop. Don’t miss this chance to start your adventure in Hoenn and discover Mega-Evolved Pok?mon you’ve never seen before!


----------



## oath2order

Mega Sharpedo and Canerupt. No surprise XD


----------



## Jake

told you all the demo would hit the west 

also bless primal groudons new ability nulling out Kyogre's OP

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edit @ 15:15; The Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire Soundtrack to come to Japan on December 6th while the Pok?mon Center will receive special edition New 3DS XL units in Japan. 










also this was on the pre release image page on serebii. idk how pre release **** works, but it _looks_ like brendan's name was changed to orlando?? tbh idk it probs hasnt but..


----------



## Colour Bandit

Jake. said:


> told you all the demo would hit the west
> 
> also bless primal groudons new ability nulling out Kyogre's OP


From the screenshots it looks like the demo will be quite good 
And yess P.Groudons ability makes me so happy, all the Kyogre fans have been thinking that they can wipe out P.Groudon and they are wrong!!


Jake. said:


> Edit @ 15:15; The Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire Soundtrack to come to Japan on December 6th while the Pok?mon Center will receive special edition New 3DS XL units in Japan.


I really want those soundtracks and the Groudon 3DS XL! The soundtracks will be put on iTunes eventually probably, like all the other game soundtracks.


Jake. said:


> also this was on the pre release image page on serebii. idk how pre release **** works, but it _looks_ like brendan's name was changed to orlando?? tbh idk it probs hasnt but..


The demo character also has that name so I don't know, I hope it was just an example name- I prefer Brandon over Orlando.




			
				ORAS microsite said:
			
		

> Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire will be compatible with Pok?mon Bank starting from the day of release. Bring the Pok?mon you've been raising with such care with you on your next great adventure!
> 
> Pok?mon Bank is an application that allows you to connect your system in the Nintendo 3DS family to your own Internet-based Boxes and store your precious Pok?mon there to be withdrawn later.
> 
> If your Pok?mon are deposited in the Pok?mon Bank, then even if you somehow lose your game, your deposited Pok?mon can be transferred to a new game.


 This is good and not good, good because I can fill up my Pokedex quicker and move over some of my low level Pokemon is necessary and bad because you are going to get a new trainer with no badges running around with a level 100 *insert uber pokemon here*...


----------



## dalandanator

Edit: woops didn't see sorry

Just tweeted this


----------



## Colour Bandit

dalandanator said:


> Just tweeted this


This was posted on the last page...


----------



## Zuko

This is Marshtomp's face- <(-0_0-)>


----------



## Colour Bandit

Zuko said:


> This is Marshtomp's face- <(-0_0-)>


He's seen things nobody should ever see...





Just in, Team Magma Admin Courtney is a Cyberman.

I like how Wally's overworld changes through the game:




From all neatly buttoned up to...




looking like a badass with his shirt all open and stuff.


----------



## Jake

mega gallades stat increases (dont think theyve been posted)

Pok?mon ‏@Pokemon 7m

Mega Gallade gains increased Attack and Speed stats, as well as the Inner Focus Ability! pic.twitter.com/FVBBRdhKDl


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kyogre having heavy rain ability is pretty useless besides the fact it will make water moves more powerful but nobody would use a fire type move on a kyogre while groudons harsh sunlight is actually extremely beneficial.

Plus what happens when they face each other??


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Some more screenshots of Brendan being called Orlando...


Spoiler









Here's also some pics from that Magma/Aqua double battle that we were talking about earlier 



Spoiler









I _really_ hope Brendan's name doesn't get changed. May's too.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I plan on playing as Brendan sooooo it doesn't really matter if his name is Orlando. It's not a bad name either.

It's weird to change the default names though.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But maybe they changed it because Brendan is similar to that battle pyramid guy, Brandon


----------



## Manazran

LoveMcQueen said:


> Kyogre having heavy rain ability is pretty useless besides the fact it will make water moves more powerful but nobody would use a fire type move on a kyogre while groudons harsh sunlight is actually extremely beneficial.
> 
> Plus what happens when they face each other??



I think what will happen is that heavy rain is the only weather that can cancel extremly harsh sunlight and vice versa.(depends on which one is slower.

So kyogre slower than groudon=heavy rain
     groudon slower than kyogre=extremely harsh sunlight


----------



## Jake

Manazran said:


> I think what will happen is that heavy rain is the only weather that can cancel extremly harsh sunlight and vice versa.(depends on which one is slower.
> 
> So kyogre slower than groudon=heavy rain
> groudon slower than kyogre=extremely harsh sunlight



yup. i assume it'll either be this or they'll cancel each other out


----------



## Cress

Jake. said:


> yup. i assume it'll either be this or they'll cancel each other out



I'm wondering if the faster one will keep the weather. In the video, it showed that the weather couldn't be changed at all, so the faster one might be the one to change the weather.


----------



## Beleated_Media

Imagine if P-Groudon had water absorb. BE PIMPIN WITH EARTH QUAKE


----------



## Zuko

Wouldn't the weather status depend on when you decide to Primal De-evolve them? If Groudon Primevolved after Kyogre (say 1 turn later) I'd assume it would be Harsh Sunlight


----------



## Jake

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Here's also some pics from that Magma/Aqua double battle that we were talking about earlier
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 67654
> View attachment 67655





Jake. said:


> thats why i speculated maybe the demo was like emeralds storyline??
> i dont really remember much of the SL's from RSE but basically from what i remember, ruby had you pitted against team magma who wanted to awaken groudon to expnd the land or w/e and team aqua helped you stop them. sappphire was the reverse but aqua awakening kyogre with magma helping you
> and then emerald i _think_ (ok honestly i dont remember so im just making this up LOL) had both team aqua and magma wanting to expand the sea/land respectively, and you had no team helping you. so maybe the demo has the emerald SL where they both wanna awaken whoever instead of one wanting to awaken one and the other team helping you, hence the double battle?
> or the demo could be totally irrelevant to the canon SL who knows. but i doubt they'd make two separate demos (as in one for OR and another for AS) so they wouldve just made one and then put the evil teams together so you battle them both instead of them making two separate ones
> idk i kinda dont know how to explain what im trying to say but TL;DR there will probably be one overall ORAS demo, and not one for OR and another for AS so they just put them together since there is one demo saving them making two separate demos, because that makes the most sense?


just an FYI in addition to this, I was basically right in what I had (or at least half way there). On the Pokemon wesbite they basically state that the demo has "exclusive gameplay" which you cant get anywhere else, so it wont be in the main game. the website also had the pics of the magma/aqua double battle on the demo page, which confirms what i said about it being for demo purposes only, and not in the main storyline (also looks like its takes place in mossodeep city). Also as we know you can chose between the three second stage hoenn starters as your 'starter' pokemon for the game. It also kinda hints that this will be the pokemon that can mega evolve, and *you can transfer it over to the full version of the game*, along with special items you find in the demo. So if this is the case, I'd assume most people would pick the started they're not picking in ORAS, excluding blaziken. Since you could get the blazikenite in XY, and you get another started megastone in the actual games, and then you can also complete the set by picking the other starter in the demo.

"_Start your next Hoenn region adventure early with a special demo version of Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire. This demo features gameplay that you won’t experience anywhere else. During the course of this adventure, you’ll be surprised to encounter familiar Pok?mon that can now Mega Evolve! What’s more, you can bring this Pok?mon into your full Pok?mon Omega Ruby and Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire game. You can even bring over the reward items that you obtained during your Special Demo Version adventure. Stay tuned for details on how to bring the Pok?mon and items into your full game._"

also I guess for anyone confused about the purposes of the demo, it'll be easier to say its more of a non canon side story that you can play before the game instead of a demo of the game. Anyway, really looking forward to it, we should probably get it next month (mid/late october would be my guess), so we should be getting details in the coming weeks, if not by the next coro coro/reveal trailer (tbh probs will be the reveal trailer since coro coro said they'd hae details then, and i doubt theyd publish the details before coro coro)

http://www.pokemonrubysapphire.com/en-au/cool-features/special-demo-version


----------



## Jake

Serebii.net ‏@SerebiiNet 27m

Serebii Update: New Pok?mon ΩRαS Global Link details and aesthetics revealed. Details @ http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml

- - - Post Merge - - -

In The Games Department

Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire - Global Link Details

Following yesterdays official reveal of the various bits of Pok?mon Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire information, a new clear image has come out that showcases the various features of the Pok?mon Global Link in the new games. The aesthetics of the Global Link remain the same, but there are new features including the ability to upload photos you take during Pok?mon Contest, and the game keeping track of the popular places to build Super Secret Bases. It also shows that Rating Battle Season 7 will begin and be compatible simultaneously with both X & Y and Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire. This also gives a hint of an upcoming Battle Competition called the Trainer Pok?mon Battle, though this could just be for the sake of the image. The Global Link also confirms that there will be several days of downtime ahead of the release of Omega Ruby & Alpha Sapphire. We'll bring more as it comes


----------



## oath2order

Colour Bandit said:


> From the screenshots it looks like the demo will be quite good
> And yess P.Groudons ability makes me so happy, all the Kyogre fans have been thinking that they can wipe out P.Groudon and they are wrong!!
> 
> I really want those soundtracks and the Groudon 3DS XL! The soundtracks will be put on iTunes eventually probably, like all the other game soundtracks.
> 
> The demo character also has that name so I don't know, I hope it was just an example name- I prefer Brandon over Orlando.
> 
> This is good and not good, good because I can fill up my Pokedex quicker and move over some of my low level Pokemon is necessary and bad because you are going to get a new trainer with no badges running around with a level 100 *insert uber pokemon here*...



But thode ubers wont listen to the new trainers without badges


----------



## MoonlightAbsol

Hey guys I just remembered that Calem and Serena were called Xavier and Yvonne in the prerelease stuff, so maybe Brendan's name isn't changing. 

If it is though that would be weird with me because I'm playing as the girl character, so calling Brendan Orlando would be awkward. But you never know so yeah


----------



## LeilaChan

OMG HAVE U SEEN MEGA CAMELRUPT

I NEED ONE ON MY TEAM


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Sharpedo's mega doesn't look different at all. Also will pokebank have a free trial like last time?


----------



## Soni

Has it already been revealed which megastones are exclusive to one of the editions (besides Groudon and Kyogre)?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Soni said:


> Has it already been revealed which megastones are exclusive to one of the editions (besides Groudon and Kyogre)?



No and I hope they don't do that again.


----------



## Soni

LoveMcQueen said:


> No and I hope they don't do that again.



I do too but I think Nintendo'll never stop. I just don't want to have to search for the megastones all over the Internet or buy both versions...


----------



## Stevey Queen

Soni said:


> I do too but I think Nintendo'll never stop. I just don't want to have to search for the megastones all over the Internet or buy both versions...



I think I'll end up buying both but Omega Ruby for sure is top priorty


----------



## Soni

LoveMcQueen said:


> I think I'll end up buying both but Omega Ruby for sure is top priorty



And I'll certainly buy OR too because Ruby was one of my favourite games in the GBA era. (and I like Groudon too on top of that)
But I also like blue more than red (the colours not the games) so AS would be a possible choice as well..


----------



## CR33P

i was so happy to hear primal groudon's ability

it'll be uber because of that, as it eliminates its water weakness
kyogre will be horrible since grass types


----------



## Jake

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Sharpedo's mega doesn't look different at all. Also will pokebank have a free trial like last time?



It does in the official artwork coz it has blades coming out of its nose but for some reason it's in game model doesn't have them lol?,??



CR33P said:


> i was so happy to hear primal groudon's ability
> 
> it'll be uber because of that, as it eliminates its water weakness
> kyogre will be horrible since grass types


Yea, not to mention thunder has a 100% his rate in the rain so rip kyogre


----------



## RhinoK

Soni said:


> And I'll certainly buy OR too because Ruby was one of my favourite games in the GBA era. (and I like Groudon too on top of that)
> But I also like blue more than red (the colours not the games) so AS would be a possible choice as well..


I share the struggle.


----------



## matt

Just preordered my limited editoin steel book version of Alpha sapphire from GAME


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Soni said:


> Has it already been revealed which megastones are exclusive to one of the editions (besides Groudon and Kyogre)?



They probably won't do that until closer to launch or afterwards.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Rayquaza appearance confirmed in Mega evolutions act 2 anime thing. ~ Hinting at primal/mega-Rayquaza? ~ poster image on serebii.




Tom said:


> They probably won't do that until closer to launch or afterwards.



I imagine only about half the mega-evos will be revealed before release anyway like XY. And a couple that aren't revealed are probably version exclusives, so we'll just have to wait and if you're pre-ordering take a gamble and base decisions on original RS exclusives. 
Besides they might pull another 'This pokemon is OR exclusive but it's mega-stone is only in AS.' BS.


----------



## Jake

Jinglefruit said:


> Rayquaza appearance confirmed in Mega evolutions act 2 anime thing. ~ Hinting at primal/mega-Rayquaza? ~ poster image on serebii.



This is what I'm confused about tbh.

They've done a good job at hindering Rayquaza's appearance until this months coro coro... Like basically ever since we learned about primal groudon/kyogre we knew that Rayquaza would be getting a mega/primal/something else, it was inevitable.
But they just seem to be being secretive about this?? In this months issue they said Rayquaza had a connection to mega evolution, but didn't actually reveal it's mega/primal/whatever. Along with that hint, and the fact almost everyone expects it, I don't get why they didn't reveal it 

I mean, by the looks of it, it really does look like they plan on revealing it in this mega evolution II special... but why? The revealed Mega Charizard X in an anime special last year, but that made sense, it was for hype, but also because no one expected it at all (well there was a leak of Mega Charizard X due to XY releasing early, which came a few hours before it aired but everyone assumed it was fake). And like, if they do plan on making this the "official reveal", then we can assume it wont appear in next months coro coro either, and will instead appear in the next months issue (as the special airs in November 6th, and then we'll get more details about it in that months coro coro).

I'm guessing Rayquaza has something to do post game, and since we aren't really expecting an Emerald version, that's probably why they've been hiding Rayquaza for so long, to keep it hidden, and for us to discover ourselves post game. Like even the Pokemon Twitter tweeted something like "Rayquaza confirmed for Omega Ruby Alpha Sapphire!!" like???? there was a chance it wouldn't be in the game?? as if anyone thought it wouldn't be in the game... I was so confused by that tweet tbh. So many things revolving around Rayquaza don't make sense, makes me wonder if we'll get a third type of mega evolution this game (along side regular mega and then primal evolution), that will be exclusive to Rayquaza, or even getting the Charizard/Mewtwo treatment and receiving two megas. If Rayquaza doesn't get something unique this game then something seems really off in my eyes, unless they really are planning on doing a Delta Emerald (which I really, really, _really_ doubt)... but that's a different story all together.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jinglefruit said:


> Rayquaza appearance confirmed in Mega evolutions act 2 anime thing. ~ Hinting at primal/mega-Rayquaza? ~ poster image on serebii.
> 
> I imagine only about half the mega-evos will be revealed before release anyway like XY. And a couple that aren't revealed are probably version exclusives, so we'll just have to wait and if you're pre-ordering take a gamble and base decisions on original RS exclusives.
> Besides they might pull another 'This pokemon is OR exclusive but it's mega-stone is only in AS.' BS.


They will undoubtedly pull another exclusive stone thing, how else are they going to get people to trade besides version exclusive Pokemon? Want all the stone, buy both. 



Jake. said:


> This is what I'm confused about tbh.
> 
> They've done a good job at hindering Rayquaza's appearance until this months coro coro... Like basically ever since we learned about primal groudon/kyogre we knew that Rayquaza would be getting a mega/primal/something else, it was inevitable.
> But they just seem to be being secretive about this?? In this months issue they said Rayquaza had a connection to mega evolution, but didn't actually reveal it's mega/primal/whatever. Along with that hint, and the fact almost everyone expects it, I don't get why they didn't reveal it
> 
> I mean, by the looks of it, it really does look like they plan on revealing it in this mega evolution II special... but why? The revealed Mega Charizard X in an anime special last year, but that made sense, it was for hype, but also because no one expected it at all (well there was a leak of Mega Charizard X due to XY releasing early, which came a few hours before it aired but everyone assumed it was fake). And like, if they do plan on making this the "official reveal", then we can assume it wont appear in next months coro coro either, and will instead appear in the next months issue (as the special airs in November 6th, and then we'll get more details about it in that months coro coro).
> 
> I'm guessing Rayquaza has something to do post game, and since we aren't really expecting an Emerald version, that's probably why they've been hiding Rayquaza for so long, to keep it hidden, and for us to discover ourselves post game. Like even the Pokemon Twitter tweeted something like "Rayquaza confirmed for Omega Ruby Alpha Sapphire!!" like???? there was a chance it wouldn't be in the game?? as if anyone thought it wouldn't be in the game... I was so confused by that tweet tbh. So many things revolving around Rayquaza don't make sense, makes me wonder if we'll get a third type of mega evolution this game (along side regular mega and then primal evolution), that will be exclusive to Rayquaza, or even getting the Charizard/Mewtwo treatment and receiving two megas. If Rayquaza doesn't get something unique this game then something seems really off in my eyes, unless they really are planning on doing a Delta Emerald (which I really, really, _really_ doubt)... but that's a different story all together.


Perhaps Rayquaza gets a new ability that disables Megas? Or retains the no weather ability and can completely nullify the Primal abilities. At this point it would be silly for it to not get a new Mega and there was that unknown Mega-Stone from Mega Evolution I Special that didn't match any of the currently known mega-stones.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Okay guys, the time has come around that I'm gonna have to close this thread and unstick it and you guys will have to use the general thread.

Nobody is at fault here so don't worry. Just doing it because of the amount of clutter we have stickied in the Nintendo section right now and we'll need to make room for future threads. The new general thread will be up in a few minutes after me closing this thread.


----------

